# Project: Daedalus (Issue #1)



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2003)

_Checking this out for the first time?  Read this first._ 

*Heading East on Hwy 82 in Colorado*

_0850 hours, MST, Saturday, July 5th, 2014_

The sun finally begins to poke up through the peaks and trees as the van travels briskly down the highway.  Traffic is beginning to become more voluminous as people head to Aspen for the weekend, but not too thick, as ski season is still months away.

Things having quieted down, Minotaur has reverted back to Max's form, still lying in the back of the minivan.  He's covered himself with a blanket found back there.

Kiro sits alertly in a seat in the middle of van, Samantha sitting beside him, back in her human form.  Aaron, still feeling somewhat under the weather, leans against the window.

Tyrone and Miguel sit in the front bench seat.  Sarah is seated in the passanger seat.  Jaya drives the minivan.

"I'm going to try to stick to the less busy areas.  We don't need to be slowed down.  I think we'll try to skirt Colorado Springs," Jaya says, checking over her shoulder as she prepares to pass a slower car.  "By the way, you can stop calling me 'doctor', my name is Jaya, Jaya Kalam," she adds, smiling as she looks at the others in the rear-view mirror.  Though looking somehwhat haggard from lack of sleep and the arduous escape, Jaya appears as an attractive woman of East Indian descent in her mid- to late-twenties.  Her shoulder-length black hair is tied back in a pony-tail.

"Okay, I'm sure some of you have some questions, this is a good time to ask them, and I'll try and answer them as well as I can," Jaya says.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *"Okay, I'm sure some of you have some questions, this is a good time to ask them, and I'll try and answer them as well as I can," Jaya says. *




Lightly dozing Miguel's head snaps up with a snort, fully awake now.

_"No kidding your going to answer our questions senorita. First of all what exactly was that building that we just left? Secondly and most importantly, what were they doing to us and what was your role in that? And lastly,"_ eyeing the doctor suspiciously, _why are you helping us now chica?"_

Miguel stares at Jaya for a few seconds and then quickly blurts out.

_"Why us? I mean what did we ever do to you anyways?"_

OOC: woot first post


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 23, 2003)

Kiro watches Jaya calmly from the corner of his eye as he continues to watch for signs of pursuit.  His calm is momentarily broken by the question of why us, his eyes snapping to the back of her head.  The slip is soon smoothed over as he once again returns to scanning.

_She may know why I was chosen, I had not considered that.  If I'm lucky she may know of my family as well, I'll have to ask her to extrapolate later in private if I get the chance._ Kiro thinks in a flash then returns to biding his time.


----------



## Renfield (Aug 23, 2003)

Wow, this is a different take than most story hours I've seen, the players actually putting in their input? Heh, Who have ever though, kudos guys, I'm going to be keeping an eye on this one for sure.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 23, 2003)

Tyrone scratches the back of his head on and off as he looks out the window, as if he'll remove the chip in his head by rubbing, all the while trying to block out the horrible easy-listening music coming from the radio.

"Needles, drugs and experimentation," muttered Tyrone, getting grumpy from his own fatigue.  "I hope Vanguard threw a lot more than a suitcase of money at you for the trouble, yo."  He turned his eyes to glare back at the doctor in the rear view mirror.  "Lemme aks you a question, lady.  Think flashin' those pearly whites is gonna make me your friend?" Tyrone leaned forward so his face was between the two women in the front and he could look directly at the doctor.  "Think again, girl.  Sure, I'll play your game and see if you'll get these chips outa my skull, but I'm done being your freakin' guinea pig.  Yo, for all I know, this is part of some freakish test.

"But you lead us on to Nebraska, you know, where they'll track us the _entire_ way, know _exactly_ where we are and send some death squad after us.  Once these things are out of our heads," he continued, scratching his head again, "I have more than a few tricks up my sleeve that don't involve you making plans for us."

He finished by reaching forward and turning the radio to 98.1, where K-Soul, Colorado Springs favorite Rythm, Rap and Blues radio made its home.

"Now that is something funky for a brother to drive to!"


----------



## Elementor (Aug 23, 2003)

I am still obviously shaken by the whole ordeal.

"Doctor, can you tell us how we got to this base in the first place?  I don't remember what happened..." 

I listen as the others direct their anger and frustrations towards Jaya before piping up again, "If we are going to your friends farm, wont the Death Squads Tyrone mentioned attack your friends too?  I mean, I don't want someone else to get hurt just because we are in trouble."  I pause for a moment and then point out, "And isnt Nebraska kinda far to go?  That place was mega high tech so I doubt their resources are very limited.  The further we go, the more chances they will have to catch us since they can already track us." 

I think for a moment, Hmmm....I wonder? then turn incorporeal to see if the chip will just "fall out".  Then promptly return to normal.  Worth trying anyways

"And Doctor?  Thank you for helping us"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 23, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> * The further we go, the more chances they will have to catch us since they can already track us." *




_"The cabrito has a point, we need to get these chips out of us fast and is there any chance of getting a new set of threads? I kind of want to get rid of the I'm a convict look. Plus any chance of ditching this car? Any pigs driving by are going to be pretty interested in the bullet holes."_

Miguel winces slightly like  he is just remembering something, looks over to Sarah...

_"No offense intended of course. And just what"_ Looking over to Tyrone _"is Vangaurd?"_


----------



## Calinon (Aug 23, 2003)

"He kid," Tyrone says looking back at Arron, "I'd save that thanks until we actually get away.  We're way from home free yet."

"Not a what, brother," replies Tyrone to Miguel.  "A who.  Vincent Vanguard.  He's the cat that runs Vanguard Secure Computing; real intelligent too, probably an elite at that.  He's an alright boss to work with, if you ignore the," he says raising his voice a little, "murdering people and the whole selling me into bondage thing.

"He likes to have people whacked to get his way; a real personality flaw if you ask me, yo.  One I caught him at too.  Guess he thinks he got all the tapes."

Tyrone grins to himself then falls silent for a few moments.  Looking into the rear view mirror at the doctor, he asks, "Yo doc, gotta cell?  I need to make a call."


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 23, 2003)

Kiro glances at Tyrone and grins a bit, "It's true we may be a little ways from home base but the good doctor has still put her life on the line for us.  It's also extremely unlikely this is a form of test, if you remember the basic principles of science a test is based on controlling several variables and leaving one or two to fluctuate so you can study them in more detail..." He pauses and gestures outside the van, "There are quite a few too many variables in this situation entirely uncontrolled if you ask me.  I also see no point in ditching the car or our...  "Threads"...  the normal authorities will have no chance at capturing us and the real threat, which is coming from behind, can track us no matter what we drive.  I believe in this situation speed is imperitive and don't worry, they won't send a death squad.  They built that facility for us judging by the new technology and I doubt chips with tracking receptors run cheap.  As wasteful as governments can be, I doubt they'd just shoot us after investing so much time and money."

Kiro returns to staring out the windows, frowning slightly, "Then again, they were shooting at us like they intended to bring us down...  strange"


----------



## Deva (Aug 23, 2003)

Adrenaline no longer pumping through her veins, everything was beginning to hurt. Her shoulder burned where she had been shot by the security robot, and her head.... the throbbing in her head made it easy to forget about her shoulder.  The motions of the van didn't help, neither did Tyrone's insistence to play that music - Not bad taste though - nor everyone's voices sounding not only inside the van but in her head. After going for a while without concentrating and blocking everyone's thoughts, it was a little overwhelming to have her abilities back in such close confines.

She sighed and looked out the window.  _How long has it been?  A week? Two? More?_ Sarah  forced the thoughts of her friends - and her job - back in New York our of her mind and glanced back at the others. They were dishevelled and looked exhausted, and no doubt she looked just as bad.  Her eyes turned back to the road and traffic ahead, trying to quell the desire for revenge when they passed over Jaya's face.

_Let the others interrogate the good doctor._ She inspected her newly acquired weapons, removing the magazine and checking the ammo, before stashing one in the glove box and the other on the bucket seat between her back and the cushion- uncomfortable, but easily accessible. _When we've stopped and I can get her alone, I'll have my turn._


----------



## Mimic (Aug 24, 2003)

> "Not a what, brother," replies Tyrone to Miguel.  "A who.  Vincent Vanguard.  He's the cat that runs Vanguard Secure Computing; real intelligent too, probably an elite at that."[/B]




_"Vanguard Secure Computing? The multi-billion dollar company? The company that makes more money than most 3rd world nations combined, Vanguard Secuer Computing? Madre de Dios, this is just getting worse and worse. What have I gotten myself into?"_



> I also see no point in ditching the car or our... "Threads"... the normal authorities will have no chance at capturing us and the real threat, which is coming from behind, can track us no matter what we drive.




_"That's the point amigo, the only advantage we got is the fact that Vangaurd can't actively pursue us, I would be willing to bet that this car is registered as a stolen vehicle and once the baseline cops realise that we are a bunch of elites how long is it going to take until they bring in the big guns? Once they have us arrested how easy is it going to be to have us 'transferred' to special holding cells, courtesy of Vangaurd Secure Computing, of course. Why bother spending the time and money themselves when they can get the state and feds in on it? Besides we are going to have to stop sooner of later and I think it would be better if we didn't have a great big neon sign saying that we were on the run."_


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2003)

"Don't sweat it, man," says Tyrone to Miguel.  "Vangaurd is my own demon; this whole thing doesn't smell like his can of worms.  He probably doesn't even know I've escaped."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

Jaya shakes her head as the questions, accusations and arguments begin to fly.  "Okay, okay, hold on," she says, "let me get a word in."

"The complex we just left was a U.S. government research facility, specializing in genetics.  AIDS and cancer research is performed there, among other types, including research into elite genetics," she states, keeping her eyes on the road.  "The studies you were involved in, however, were highly classified.  A company that Dr. MacDermott is with is also helping to finance the project, but I'm not sure what company that is.  Vanguard is a computer company; I doubt they have much vested interest in elite genetics.  At least, as far as I know.

"It was called Project: Daedalus.  I was never exactly sure what the end results of our studies were to be, but I can harbour a few guesses...

"I came on almost two months ago.  I was hired, I thought, for my expertise in biochemistry.  It turns out, I was, in fact, an elite, which I had no idea.  Much like Miguel, I have a dependant power, meaning it only works in the presence of other elites.  And my power would be instrumental in the studies we performed."  She glances back at the others, adding, "They knew about my powers before even I did.

"I took the job, thinking it was just a normal government research job.  Once I got there, I found out my contract had some legalese fine print stating that I had to remain at the complex for the term with no outside contact, non-negotiable.  And once I found out how deep this project ran, I realised that trying to get out of the contract would be impossible.

"So, while I had more freedom to move about than you did, I was as much a prisoner as you.  I was treated well, and I didn't really let it show that I was unhappy there.  In fact, I actually wasn't unhappy..." she says, thinking of Michael.

"But, I thought what had been done to you was wrong, which made me realize that what was done to me, though not nearly as bad, was also wrong.  That's when I decided we needed to get out of there.  You can trust me or not on that, but it's the truth," she says matter-of-factly.

"As for why you seven were chosen, I have no idea, though I'm guessing you were a random sample...sort of.  Most of you, from what I've read of you on your files, either recently came into your powers, or have been hiding them for one reason or another.  Whether that's coincidence or not, I'm not sure, I wasn’t part of the selection process.

“And Kiro is right, Tyrone, this isn’t a test, I hope that much is obvious to everyone else…” she says, rolling her eyes.

“As for the ‘Death Squads’, I have no doubt they’ll be trying to retrieve us.  But I need a clean, well-lit friendly environment, if I’m going to remove these chips from base of your brains without killing or paralysing you.  Trenton is less than 4 hours from here, and hopefully we’ll be gone again before they catch up…I hope.

“Clothing and a new vehicle would be nice, but we don’t have time.  I’m hoping we can stay clear of state troopers until then.  If not…well, we’d best be prepared to deal with local authorities.  They probably wouldn’t understand out plight enough to just let us go.  But, it would be good to at least try and stay on the right side of the law so they don’t have a legitimate reason to come after us.  Don’t you think, Sarah?” she says to the woman sitting next to her with a knowing smile.

“But, yeah, we will need to stop before we get there,” she says looking at the instrument panel.  “I didn’t think I’d be fleeing for my life when I left this place, and didn’t have the foresight to fill up the gas tank…”

She looks at Tyrone in the rear-view mirror.  "What?  Make a call?  I don't know if that's a good idea.  I realize everyone has family and friends that are worried about them, but this isn't the best time.  We need to keep our heads clear."


----------



## Elementor (Aug 24, 2003)

"It's called Project...Daedalus?"   Aaron bursts into laughter and goes to sit by Max.


----------



## Deva (Aug 24, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> *"It's called Project...Daedalus?"   Aaron bursts into laughter and goes to sit by Max. *




Sarah's forehead wrinkles in confusion and she turns around in her seat to look back at Aaron. It was the first time she had heard the kid laugh since... well ever. Her lips curl up in a half smile. Care to share what you find so funny Aaron?


----------



## Mimic (Aug 24, 2003)

> It was called Project: Daedalus.




_"wasn't he an inventor a long time ago?"_



> As for why you seven were chosen, I have no idea, though I'm guessing you were a random sample...sort of. Most of you, from what I've read of you on your files, either recently came into your powers, or have been hiding them for one reason or another.




Miguel's eye narrow suspiciously at Jaya. _"How much do you know about us anyways?"_



> Clothing and a new vehicle would be nice, but we don’t have time.




_"I still say we should get some new clothes at the very least, but hey, what would I know about it."_


----------



## Elementor (Aug 24, 2003)

"Hehe sure"  Aaron draws upon his extensive knowledge of Mythology (Knowledge:Mythology +7).

"According to the legend, Daedalus was a famous inventor and master builder. And it was his ability as a clever craftsman that brought Daedalus to the attention of King Minos. The king of Crete asked Daedalus to design and construct a vast labyrinth - a maze of twisting corridors and complicated passages - in which the monster known as the Minotaur could be hidden. In some versions of the story, King Minos then imprisoned Daedalus and his young son Icarus in the labyrinth, perhaps as punishment, or maybe simply to ensure that the inventor would not reveal the secret of his labyrinthine creation." Aaron realises what he just said and looks over at Max, "No offense intended of course." 

"Anyways, Daedalus didnt take his imprisonment lightly and built wings made of feathers and wax for himself and his son.  This of course leads to the legend of Icarus but I won't get into that.  In short, Daedalus could not escape by land or sea since Minos guarded those.  So he escaped by air." 

Aaron looks around at the confused faces, "Dont you get it?  We have to escape our prison Labyrinth by flying away!  If this is an American institute we should head to Canada or some other country where they will have less power and influence."


----------



## Deva (Aug 24, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> * Aaron looks around at the confused faces, "Dont you get it?  We have to escape our prison Labyrinth by flying away!  If this is an American institute we should head to Canada or some other country where they will have less power and influence." *




Run away? She shakes her head, brushes aside the turquoise strands of hair that fall in her face, and turns back around. For now maybe...

We need to stop somewhere, Jaya, for gas, food, drinks, bottle of Advil, Her fingers massage her temples, But unless you've got enough cash hidden in this ride of yours, we're going to need some help. Any cards you've got will have been reported stolen by now and like you said, we'd like to keep the Local authorities out of this as much as possible.

Sarah frowns as she glances at Jaya out of the corner of her eyes. Then we'll talk about getting these chip things out of our heads.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2003)

Tyrone rolls his eyes at the Daedalus analogy, but it's obvious even to him that Aaron knows what he's talking about regarding the myth.  "Good story there, kid, and we'll definately be 'flying away' 'til we get these things out of our heads."

Tyrone leans forward.  "Now about money.  I gots a..." Tyrone pauses and chuckles, "I gots a pal in Fargo who'll wire a money order through ICT for us.  All we'll gotta do is get you," he says looking at the doctor, "to pick it up in whatever town we stop at.  So what cha think, sweetness?  Got a cell phone for me now?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

Jaya smiles as she gets Aaron's joke.  "I don't think they were expecting you to flee, especially with wax and feather wings..." she says rolling her eyes.  "But leaving the States might not be a bad idea...however, that sure won't stop them, especially if the company they're working with is also as interested in us."

Jaya nods at Sarah's assessment.  "Report my cards stolen?  I never thought of that, but I wouldn't put it past them."

"Okay, fine," she says to Tyrone.  She reaches down amd opens a compartment between the two front seats and pulls out a vidcell.  "Just make it quick, okay?"  Before closing the compartment she pulls a pair of shades out and puts them on, the summer sun beginning to beam down onto the windshield.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2003)

Tyrone takes the cell phone and clears his throat a few times.  He pauses and seems to be concentrating, trying to remember something.  Finally, he seems to recall what he was trying to, disables the video projector on the vidcel, nods, and dials a long-distance number.

You hear a muffled computerized female voice speak back from the phone, "Hello, First City National Bank, Fargo Central Office.  How may I direct your call?"

"Jason Smith, investment manager, please," Tyrone says, losing all hint of his ghetto accent and speech.  The phone says something back, which is lost in the sound of a passing car, but Tyrone replies shortly, "Luthor Rhymes."

After a very short pause, the phone comes to life again, and you hear a man's voice from the speaker, muffled by Tyrone's ear.  "Hello Mr. Rhymes, Jason Smith speaking.  It's good to hear from you after so long."

"And you, Mr. Smith.  Unfortunately, I have only a brief time available and an investment opportunity in Colorado Springs to take advantage of, so we will of necessity have to leave the small talk for another day.  I need a $20,000 wire transfer available within 2 hours by Intercontinental Cash Transfers at a branch in Colorado Springs.  I need $10,000 in cash and a pre-paid credit card with $10,000 in my name.  

"It will be picked up by my real estate manager, who will give the pass code of," Tyrone pauses for a moment, then grins.  "The pass code for reception will be 'Luthor is my man.'  I'll need the address for the branch to give to my manager.' 

"If you review my file, you will recall there is a password required for us to complete all transactions over the phone.  The password is Morpheus.  The account number is 8921 699309 under my name."

Tyrone listens as the Mr. Smith says something you can't quite hear over the sound of the passing traffic.

SKILLS:  _I'm a bit at a loss for this as to what, if any, skills apply here.  If there is one that does apply, uh... do your thing!_

NOTE:  _I had no idea what the heck a vidcell was, sooooooo, I improvised, likely using knowledge and craft, to disable it.  Probably a pretty simple thing to do._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2003)

_OOC: The vidcell was exactly what you thought it was, and yeah turning the video off is as easy as pressing a button.  No use of skills were necessary there, btw._

The voice from the cell responds, "The money is being wired as we speak, Mr Rhymes.  It's good to hear from you once again, and I hope to hear from you again soon.  Good morning."

Jaya takes the phone back from Tyrone.  "Luthor Rhymes?"  She looks to Miguel.  "Obviously I don't know as much as I thought I did.  Your files weren't too extensive, but there was obviously some surveylence done on you before you were captured.  As I said, they knew more about me than I did when I was hired, I'm sure they know more about you than even I was privy to."

She moves to pass another vehicle.  "So, I guess we're not skirting Colorado Springs anymore.  I hope you realize that stopping for any amount of time is dangerous, especially in a city."

The highway ends up ahead and she turns south on Route 24, a sign stating 'Colorado Springs 90 mi." passes by.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 25, 2003)

> * I need a $20,000 wire transfer available within 2 hours by Intercontinental Cash Transfers at a branch in Colorado Springs.  I need $10,000 in cash and a pre-paid credit card with $10,000 in my name.*




_"Got a little cash for a friend, hombre?"_



> *"If you review my file, you will recall there is a password required for us to complete all transactions over the phone.  The password is Morpheus.  The account number is 8921 699309 under my name."*




Miguel looks over to Tyrone raising an eyebrow for a moment and then mutters to himself _"He's a pretty trusting dude..."_


----------



## Elementor (Aug 25, 2003)

Hmmm, I was sure he told us his name was Tyrone?  Oh well, Luthor seems like a good enough guy especially if he is getting that much money together just to help us. 

Content that everything is currently back under control, Aaron looks for a quiet corner to sleep off his headache.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 25, 2003)

"Luthor's a good buddy to have, yo.  He won't mind me takin' a few large out of his account.  The password is his way to let me in to an uhh," Tyrone pauses, thinking of the right words.  "Let's call it an emergancy fund.  It changes after each use, just in case I'm overheard," he says grinning at Miguel.  "The money'll get us threads, a different ride maybe, and some greenbacks for food, since we'll be together for a while."

Tyrone thinks for a moment then adds, "The next password for Fargo is 'Poppinjay', you know, if anything bad happens to me.  I bet you can do my voice pretty dang good, brother.  Just remember, $20,000 max a week, no more or it'll piss off Luthor and raise a flag at the bank.  Bigger withdrawals gotta be done in person, and Luthor's gotta sign for those himself."

Tyrone leans his head back and closes his eyes after seeing the 90 mile sign.  "The ICT on 8th and Balmoral, babe," he says to the doctor.  "I need a nap."  Tyrone tries to get some rest.


----------



## Cheetah (Aug 25, 2003)

I hope I'm Doing this right guys.  its Ed

Italic :  Thinking.
Limegreen:  Actions

_Hmm  ...  Wax Wings?  I have a better Idea._ 

Starts waving her hands around in the air to gets everyone attenchen. 

Uh, guys I have an idea.

She blushs when everyone looks at her.  She fludders her hands around again in nerviou energy. 

I can fly air planes you know, well at least prop planes anyway.

Looks like she's getting more nervous by the minute. 

Well you see  ...  Umm  ...  I can fly you see  ...  I  ...  Iwasborninareserveandwasallwaysflyingwithmydad'spontoonplane........................

She gulps nervously and stops talking. 

Um  ...  Hehe.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 25, 2003)

> I bet you can do my voice pretty dang good, brother. Just remember, $20,000 max a week, no more or it'll piss off Luthor and raise a flag at the bank.




Looks over to Tyrone with a smirk on his face.

_"I don't know, tell me if this is close."_

OOC: Using power stunt sound mimicry to imitate Tyrone's voice

_"I need a $20,000 wire transfer available within 2 hours by Intercontinental Cash Transfers, $10,000 cash and the rest in a credit card under my name."_

OOC: Miguel resumes his normal voice [and assuming that he even sounded close] leans back in the chair

_"Yea, I think I can handle that amigo."_


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2003)

Jaya laughs as Sam nervously speaks up.  "This is true, we do have a certified pilot with us...what we don't have is any aerodynes or even airplanes..."

She looks at the van's instrament panel again.  "Okay, looks like we'll have the gas to make it to Colorado Springs.  Will you be okay until then, Sarah?  And how's your shoulder?  I wish I had time to look at that..." she says with genuine concern.


----------



## The Minotaur (Aug 25, 2003)

Sweat poring down my forhead, I pull my blanket close to my chest as I sit in the back of the minivan staring out the window.



> "...in which the monster known as the Minotaur could be hidden. In some versions of the story, King Minos then imprisoned Daedalus and his young son Icarus in the labyrinth, perhaps as punishment, or maybe simply to ensure that the inventor would not reveal the secret of his labyrinthine creation." Aaron realises what he just said and looks over at Max, "No offense intended of course."




After hearing this I just give Aaron a glare before returning to stare out the back window of the speeding van.

Hearing everyone bicker about who they are, what they do and why we are here, I keep quiet all the while eavesdropping. Still confused I decide to cherp up a bit while still staring out the window.

"So we are headed to Colorado Springs? I suggest we do get some clothes and maybe a new van. This one is kinda uncompfortable back here. And I don't apperciate being naked..." I say talking to no one imparticular.

Then I finally turn to look at the other passengers of the vechile and say, "And I am terribly hungery. That dastardly creature does that to me every time I... turn into him."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2003)

"Food, now, too?" Jaya says exasperated.  "I hope convenience store junk food will tide you over until we get to Trenton, I don't think we really have time to stop for lunch.  We'll grab something when we get gas in Colorado Springs."


----------



## Deva (Aug 25, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *She looks at the van's instrament panel again.  "Okay, looks like we'll have the gas to make it to Colorado Springs.  Will you be okay until then, Sarah?  And how's your shoulder?  I wish I had time to look at that..." she says with genuine concern. *




I'm fine, Sarah says absently, her eyes looking back at Aaron in the rear view mirror. The kid had got it worse than she did, sqare in the chest, and had to be hurting but wasn't saying a word. She can't help but admire him for holding up as well as he has during the entire situation. _Poor kid._ 



> _Originally posted by The Minotaur_
> *"So we are headed to Colorado Springs? I suggest we do get some clothes and maybe a new van. This one is kinda uncompfortable back here. And I don't apperciate being naked..."*




Without too much though, she releases the clasp of her seatbelt and removes the somewhat overlarge shirt she'd been given at the Instilation. The plain, grey sports-bra she wears beneath keeping her covered. Here,  she tosses the shirt over the heads of the others and to Max. ((ooc: Precise Shot (no penalty attacking targets in melee) and I'm assuming in tightly cramped minivans.)) It may be a tight fit, but at least its something. Beside, with someone else half naked in here maybe you'll feel more comfortable. One eye closes in a playful wink before she settles back in her seat and clicks her seatbelt back in place.

She leans her head against the window, closing her eyes against the morning sun, and tries to get some rest before they get to Colorado Springs.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2003)

*Colorado Centre for Genetics Research*

Dr. McDermott sighed as he sat down in the leather chair.  The room was dark, save for a large monitor on the desk before him, which currently projected nothing but a blue glow.  "Alright, patch me through," he said to an unseen listener, adding to himself, _"Let's get this over with..."_

Upon the monitor screen came two images, each taking up half of the screen.  On the left was a man in uniform, dark haired with greying temples, looking to be roughly in his fifties.  The stars on his shoulder denoted his ranking of General.  On the right, a was a woman, wearing a business suit, in her mid- to late-thirties, with dark shoulder-length hair and glasses.  Both individuals looked somewhat upset.

"McDermott, what the hell's the meaning of this?" the uniformed man bluntly bellowed.  "Am I to understand that all of the subjects from the Daedalus study have escaped?  How is that possible?"

The doctor, looking somewhat shaken, replied, "General Lambert, I'm as surprised as you are at this situation, but..."

"But, what!?" the general interrupted.  "You were put in charge of this initiative at the behest of BioGen, and look at the fiasco it’s become!"

The woman's face became stern.  "I assure you, general, Dr. McDermott was indeed the best man for the job.  It seems the problem arose from the hiring of Dr. Jaya Kalam.  And while it was our company that took the initiative in hiring her, we believed the risk was far outweighed by what she brought to the program.  We believe we shoulder much of the blame for this, but so do you, general."

The general's face began to turn red.  "What!?!  And how exactly do you figure that?"

"It was you and your government that was to provide the protection the centre needed.  We've already received surveillance from the escape, and sentry bots, baseline soldiers and outdated Apache helicopters were all that your Colonel had at his disposal to stop 8 escaping elites.  They may only be Bravo-class, but they certainly deserved more respect than that."  The woman retorted, keeping calm, but speaking sharply.  "In fact, I believe we said as much when the program was being set up, and..."

"And your response, general, was something along the lines of, 'I don't need any suits or whitecoats telling me my business.’” Dr. McDermott said.

General Tanner glared for a moment before huffing in acquiescence.  "Laying blame is the least of our worries right now, wouldn't you both agree?"

"Of course," the woman said with a brief hint of a smile.  "Recapture is of utmost importance.  We have too much divested in this project to do otherwise.  It appears all of the implants are still functional.  It would be wise to make sure that they remain that way."

"Damn, Kalam helped install the implants, she knows their function, I'm sure she's going to try and remove them," the doctor said.

"In that case, we need to work with due haste, wouldn't you both agree?" the woman asked.  Both men nodded.

"We're working on that right now, Nelson," General Lambert stated.

Ms. Nelson nodded.  "Good.  And not that we don't think the US government can't capture a small group of escapees themselves, but we at the BioGen Corporation will be sending our own people to assist."

"Harrumph," the general muttered, furling his brow.  "Just make sure you don't get in our way.  We can handle this.  Doctor, I've already spoken to Colonel Borowski about increasing security in time for the subjects’ arrival.  Expect some changes around there."

"Very good, general.  I hope this turns out well," Dr. McDermott said.

"As do we all, doctor.  We shall speak again soon.  Good bye."  Ms Nelson's image disappeared, as did General Lambert's, leaving Dr. McDermott alone with his thoughts in the darkened room.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 25, 2003)

> *"Food, now, too?" Jaya says exasperated.  "I hope convenience store junk food will tide you over until we get to Trenton, I don't think we really have time to stop for lunch.  We'll grab something when we get gas in Colorado Springs." *




_"Yea, lets get some food. I'm starving"_



> Without too much though, she releases the clasp of her seatbelt and removes the somewhat overlarge shirt she'd been given at the Instilation. The plain, grey sports-bra she wears beneath keeping her covered.




_"Woohoo, take it off chica."_ states Miguel laughing.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 25, 2003)

_Chikshou, she can't really be that innocent can she?  She has claws, she tore that robot apart as fast as you did, it has to just be an act.  Oh man, I thought furries only existed in those cartoons but to see one in the fur...  or flesh, or whatever...  Just don't make eye contact, I can't let this get awkword.  No, she didn't just, did she just take off her shirt...?  What's going on in this Van?_ Kiro thinks, trying to keep the shock from showing on his face but spending most of his willpower on not staring, _It's no big deal...  you've seen women topless before, this is no different, oh she's probably too old for you anyways, and being a half cat would just make things awkword right?  Just don't look, keep the scan up.  You aren't some drooling teenager, you can make it through this...  Why are all the women here so cute!?_ 

A single bead of sweat rolls down Kiro's forehead but other then that and a few tremors one would believe he didn't see or think of anything more then the streets.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2003)

The next hour is pretty uneventful.  A few clouds begin to roll in, cooling the summer mountain air.  In anxious haste, however, Jaya's foot begins to grow more heavy and the van's speed increases.  Ineveitably, the sound of a siren can soon be heard from behind the van.  Looking back, flashing lights can be seen.

"Oh, no..." Jaya says.  She looks back at the others, "We do not need this..."  She pulls over and the falshing lights follow.  A young state trooper exits his vehicle and makes his way to Jaya's window, whcih she already has open.

"Good evening, miss.  Your license and registration, please?" he says, tipping up his hat and peering into the van.  He holds a laser pen and e-pad used by law enforcement for license and registration confirmation.  His brow furls when he notices the clothes evryone else are wearing.

"Hello, officer," Jaya says, maybe too sweetly.  "Did we do something wrong?"

"Something wrong?" the trooper replies with a snort.  "Let's see, going 90 in a 60 mile an hour zone, for starters.  And this damage to your vehicle," he says pointing to the front of the van that had slid into the railing, "you don't appear to have it reported.  And these" he says, looking along the van, "look like bullet holes.  I won't even mention that you have passengers illeagally seated in your vehicle.  Now, please, your license and registration, ma'am."

"Um, sure, let me just grab it..." As Jaya turns away from the officer, her eyes begin to plead for assistance as she looks at everyone before opening the compartment between the seats.

_OOC: First person to reply with 'help', will catch him by surprise; tell me what you want to do, I'll tell you what happens.  Everyone else, hold up on your response until after that._


----------



## Calinon (Aug 26, 2003)

Tyrone mumbles as he wakes up to the sound of the siren and the rough shoulder jostling the van.  "Dang, girl.  Speed limit.  Hello?" he mutters as he sits up again.

As Jaya reaches between the seats, Tyrone waves at the officer to get his attention, and rings of force begin to warp out towards the officer.  "Nobody hurt the man," Tyrone mutters, concentrating on what he's doing.

POWER:  _Tyrone will use his Paralyis power on the officer, in an attempt to render him immobile in as low profile a way as he can.(extra: Paralysis (16))_


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2003)

The officer looks down at his pad and is suddenly motionless, as the rings ripple around him.

_(Police officer falis his Will save, getting a 1 vs DC 16.  He'll recieve a new save each round to break out, with a +1 cumulative bonus each round if Tyrone doesn't concentrate, no bonus if he does.)_

"Thanks, Tyrone, but any suggestions on what we do now?" Jaya asks, starting to sound a little panicked...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 26, 2003)

Tyrone focusses on the police officer, but takes enough of his concentration to comment, "Can someone knock him out to start, yo?  It'll be easier holding him in place if he stops fighting it."

He grins suddenly, turning to Miguel, not even looking at the cop.  "Hey, wanna give us a police escort to Colorado Springs, if you catch my meaning, brother?"


----------



## Deva (Aug 26, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Tyrone focusses on the police officer, but takes enough of his concentration to comment, "Can someone knock him out to start, yo?  It'll be easier holding him in place if he stops fighting it."
> 
> He grins suddenly, turning to Miguel, not even looking at the cop.  "Hey, wanna give us a police escort to Colorado Springs, if you catch my meaning, brother?" *




Damn it Tyrone! Is this how you keep a low profile?! Assulting an Officer?!  Sarah shoots Tyrone a venomous glare. The second he pulled us over he relayed the liscense plate number and description of this van to his Dispatch and now the clock is ticking. If he doesn't radio in within a few minutes we'll have every cop in the state looking for us! 

She's practically growling as she turns her focus to Miguel. You like impersonations? Get back to his squad car and radio in what I tell you, word for word: " Notify Memorial Hospital that I am enroute escorting a panicking husband who's wife just went into labour on the interstate." And chuckle while you say it. If they ask if you're in need of assistance, tell them " Negative. ETA 60 minutes" 

Her light green eyes fall onto the Officer as she mumbled to Jaya. God, I can't believe I'm about to do this... 


*POWER*: _Sarah will hit the officer with a stunning Mental Blast (20) to render him unconscious only._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2003)

Sarah focuses her mind in an attack on the unmoving state trooper.  Though he doesn't move, both Tyrone and Sarah can sense that he's no longer conscious.

_(Sarah hits the officer with an Att of 22 vs Def 11.  He rolls a 7 on the damage save and falls unconscious.)_

"So much for keeping on the right side of the law," Jaya says, sighing.  "Oh, well, it's the best we could hope for, considering the circumstances.  Miguel, I suggest you do as Sarah says, she knows what she's talking about."

"At least our trip will go a bit quicker now..." she adds, as she waits for Miguel.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 26, 2003)

> Damn it Tyrone! Is this how you keep a low profile?! Assulting an Officer?! Sarah shoots Tyrone a venomous glare. The second he pulled us over he relayed the liscense plate number and description of this van to his Dispatch and now the clock is ticking. If he doesn't radio in within a few minutes we'll have every cop in the state looking for us!






> "So much for keeping on the right side of the law,"




"Yo, he'll be fine, and it's a heckuva lot better than hurtin' him!"  Tyrone noticably relaxes when the officer gets knocked out, as the officer stops resisting his powers.  "I'm not the bad guy here, I'm the good guy," he says angrily.  "Our other options looked boss, ladies.  I mean, we could have Sam gut him, Fugi there can cut his head off with a freakin' light sabre or hey, the kid could barbeque us some bacon!  Wait, wait, I know!  Let's get Max to cut Minotaur loose to handle the situation!"

Tyrone pulls the sliding door open and gets out.  "Lets do this and get out of here quick," he says, "before people pick up that something's up."  He checks trafic, and at the first lull, grabs the officer under the arms, and starts to speed drag him to his cruiser.

_I sure hope Miguel is a good as he seems at this mimicry stuff,_ Tyrone thinks to himself.

POWER:  _Drag limit of 1300 lbs.  I have no illusions I'm going to carry the man to his car, I'm not strong enough.  I'll use my "extra: Running (16)" power to get him to his car fast (speed 60/120/240, exerting to the fastest speed I could do it at) and deposit him in the back seat from the passenger side.  Assuming I get that far without the world coming to an end (or the army descending on me), I'll cuff his hands behind his back, make sure he doesn't appear hurt, and put his cuff keys under the front seat._


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2003)

Miguel quickly opens up the side door, looks both ways to make sure the cost is clear, grabs a hold of the state trooper and attempts to pull him in.

_"Quick, get him in here before anyone sees him like that."_

Once the trooper is inside the van [assuming that this isn't a hard thing] Miguel puts on his hat and coat, as well as taking his keys (if he has then on him) taking on the man's shape and voice [using shapeshifting and power stunt voice mimicry] and exits the vehicle. lightly tapping his head and looking towards Sarah.

_"Stay in contact chica, just in case those other cerdo ask questions that I can't answer. But that don't mean you can go wandering around in there, you got that?"_

Miguel walks over to the cruiser as fast as he can without drawing attention to himself and gets in, takes a deep breath and picks up the mike.

_"Notify Memorial Hospital that I am enroute escorting a panicking husband who's wife just went into labour on the interstate."_ In a light almost laughing tone. When they ask if they need assistance. _"Negative ETA 60 minutes."_

If they ask any more questions Miguel will relay what ever Sarah tells him to, once he is done, He will let out a big sigh of relief and  turn his head down, as if writing something down, Miguel will broadcast these thoughts to Sarah.

_"What are we going to do with the cruiser and the trooper When we are in Colorado Springs, and don't these cars have video equipment that tapes everything that happens in front of the vehicle?"_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 26, 2003)

_How did I not spot that cruiser?  I guess I wasn't the one speeding but I should've seen it coming..._ Kiro thinks, bowing his head low and sighing.



> "Yo, he'll be fine, and it's a heckuva lot better than hurtin' him!" Tyrone noticably relaxes when the officer gets knocked out, as the officer stops resisting his powers. "I'm not the bad guy here, I'm the good guy," he says angrily. "Our other options looked boss, ladies. I mean, we could have Sam gut him, Fugi there can cut his head off with a freakin' light sabre or hey, the kid could barbeque us some bacon! Wait, wait, I know! Let's get Max to cut Minotaur loose to handle the situation!"




"It's not a sabre, it's a Katana and it also isn't my only trick..." Kiro states solemnly, eyeing Tyrone with an almost disgusted look on his face.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2003)

_OOC: Okay, I'm assuming the cop is in the car, not the van, though whether that changes is up to you guys._

Miguel speaks with dispatch, who doesn't hint any suspicion, and she asks no further questions. _(Bluff check 24 vs DC 12 Sense Motive check)_

Jaya waits nervously.  "Are we ready to go?" she asks Sarah.


----------



## Deva (Aug 26, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> "Our other options looked boss, ladies.  I mean, we could have Sam gut him, Fugi there can cut his head off with a freakin' light sabre or hey, the kid could barbeque us some bacon!  Wait, wait, I know!  Let's get Max to cut Minotaur loose to handle the situation!"*




And what about talking our way out of it?  She sighs, calming herself down. Look, I'm sorry about snapping, but your last resort should be attack. Especially with the cops unless you want to get yourself shot. 



> _Originally posted by Mimic_
> *"Stay in contact chica, just in case those other cerdo ask questions that I can't answer. But that don't mean you can go wandering around in there, you got that?"
> 
> "What are we going to do with the cruiser and the trooper When we are in Colorado Springs, and don't these cars have video equipment that tapes everything that happens in front of the vehicle?" *




She watches Miguel in the squad car in the rear view mirror. _Thanks for the invite, and I'll mind my manners._  Her thoughts sound in his mind as clearly as if she's talking to him. ((POWER: Telepathy (15), but since he's invited her I don't think he'll resist her unless she tries to probe further into his mind than surface thoughts.)) _There's nothing we can do about the dahsboard camera, and unfortunately it will have caught everything. Turn off your radio, the first dial on the left, and  then turn on your lights - yellow switch just to the right of the wheel -  but no sirens. We'll follow you until we get to the city limits, but then you get those lights off and come in behind the van. People will remember a police escort through the city and the less people who can say they saw us, the better. I'll help you deal with the car and Trooper when we get where we're going._ 

Sarah shifts in her seat, the gun pressing against her back making it difficult to get comfortable, and speaks to Jaya. We've got less than an hour to get in, get what we need to make it to Nebraska, and get out of the City. Watch your speed this time, will you? I'm not fond of attacking Cops.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2003)

> _There's nothing we can do about the dahsboard camera, and unfortunately it will have caught everything. Turn off your radio, the first dial on the left, and  then turn on your lights - yellow switch just to the right of the wheel -  but no sirens. We'll follow you until we get to the city limits, but then you get those lights off and come in behind the van. People will remember a police escort through the city and the less people who can say they saw us, the better. I'll help you deal with the car and Trooper when we get where we're going._



_"What? No siren? Where is the fun in that?"_

Miguel opens the back door of the cruiser (I am assuming that we put him in the back, making it harder for him to get out) and frisks the state trooper taking his gun, pepper spray and anything else that may be used as a weapon and puts them on the passenger seat. Once completed he will turn off the radio put on the lights and pull out in front of the van and head towards Colorado Springs

I am also assuming that the back is closed off and he can't just reach over and take the weapons


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> *
> Sarah shifts in her seat, the gun pressing against her back making it difficult to get comfortable, and speaks to Jaya. We've got less than an hour to get in, get what we need to make it to Nebraska, and get out of the City. Watch your speed this time, will you? I'm not fond of attacking Cops. *




"I'm sorry," Jaya says, "that was stupid, I know.  But better an single police officer than the national guard.  We need to hurry and get these chips removed..." she nervously adds, stating the obvious.  She watches as Miguel drives past, and begins to follow.  "Colorado Springs is only 20 minutes away, we shouldn't have any problems getting there quickly.  I just hope that trooper doesn't give Miguel any problems..."

_OOC: The car does have a fenced of back, Mimic._


----------



## Elementor (Aug 27, 2003)

Obviously awakened by the activity, Aaron is simply sitting in the back corner of the van with his mouth agape.  He is totally in shock after having seen his friends assault and impersonate a policeman.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2003)

Assuming nothing else happens Miguel will drive as fast a Sarah recomends until they reach Colorado Springs, when they hit the city limits he will turn off the lights, slow down, let the van pass and start following it.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 27, 2003)

Kiro notes the look on Aaron's face and leans towards him as the van speeds off, in a lowered voice he says, "It may not make sense to you, but sometimes good people have to do bad things...  Just try to remember if we were bad guys, we'd kill, maim, destroy things without thought.  If you can see the pain in a man's eyes when he must hurt an innocent, you know he's one of the good guys."


----------



## Elementor (Aug 28, 2003)

It takes a concerted effort but Aaron manages to look up and meet Kiro's gaze with a weak smile, "I guess this is just like how Doctor Jaya must have felt working for those Daedalus guys.  I don't know how she managed to stay there so long.  I feel like I could puke right now.  I hope we never have to do anything like this again." 

Aarons gaze drifts back down to the floor of the van as he absently rubs at the burn on his chest where the laser struck him.  "Thanks Kiro" 

Oh man what have I gotten myself into.  I mean, if we get caught, I'll never be able to go back home!  How long have I been away anyways?  I want to go home."   Aaron crosses his arms over his stomach as he starts to feel ill again.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2003)

*Colorado Springs*





The van and police car pass into the city limits of Colorado Springs at almost 10:30 AM.  Before entering the city, Jaya had Sarah use her vidcell to find directions to the ICT, located south of the downtown core.

Maanwhile, in the car, Miguel hears some stirring from the back seat.  "Wuh...what's going on...hey!"  The trooper shouts as his head shoots up in the back...


----------



## Mimic (Aug 28, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, in the car, Miguel hears some stirring from the back seat.  "Wuh...what's going on...hey!"  The trooper shouts as his head shoots up in the back...




"Oh man this is going to be fun." 

I still have the troopers form and voice
Keeping a straight face Miguel glances at the trooper in the rear view mirror saying _" Calm down sir, I found you found wondering the interstate. you said that you were in an accident, I am taking you to Memorial hospital for evaluation. Can you tell me your name sir?'_

"Hey Sarah, the cerdo is awake. They don't have any cybernetic implants that I should be aware of, do they?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I still have the troopers form and voice
> Keeping a straight face Miguel glances at the trooper in the rear view mirror saying _" Calm down sir, I found you found wondering the interstate. you said that you were in an accident, I am taking you to Memorial hospital for evaluation. Can you tell me your name sir?'_




_OOC: Bluff check 5 vs Sense Motive check 36 (+20 to SM due ot 'Outlandishly hard to believe')._

"What the hell?  You think I couldn't hear that girl talking when I couldn't move?  You and your friends are elites, aren't you?  Well, I don't give a rat's ass, you guys aren't above the law, and assulting a police officer is going to get you some serious time.  You hear me?  Stop this car, right now!" the officer yells, squirming around.

_OOC: Cybernetic implants are both rare and expensive, police wouldn't have any._


----------



## Calinon (Aug 28, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> the officer yells, hammering on the barrier.




OOC:  Neat trick with his hands cuffed behind his back!



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> _Assuming I get that far without the world coming to an end (or the army descending on me), I'll cuff his hands behind his back, make sure he doesn't appear hurt, and put his cuff keys under the front seat._




Tyrone watches the cityscape as it blurs by, hoping to spot a clothing store once they reach downtown, such as  JC Penny or even Wall Mart.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 28, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> OOC:  Neat trick with his hands cuffed behind his back!



Maybe he is just limber and can get his hands in front of him?



> "What the hell? You think I couldn't hear that girl talking when I couldn't move? You and your friends are elites, aren't you? Well, I don't give a rat's ass, you guys aren't above the law, and assulting a police officer is going to get you some serious time. You hear me? Stop this car, right now!" the officer yells, hammering on the barrier.




_"Man, cops are all the same, they can never take a joke."_ Miguel sighs as he takes another quick look into the rear view mirror._"Look buddy, if you think that I am going to stop this car just because you want me to, you are seriously mistaken. You were in the wrong place at the wrong time. You aren't going to be hurt, so you might as well lean back and enjoy the ride."_


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Maybe he is just limber and can get his hands in front of him?




_OOC:My bad, I edited it_



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Man, cops are all the same, they can never take a joke."_ Miguel sighs as he takes another quick look into the rear view mirror._"Look buddy, if you think that I am going to stop this car just because you want me to, you are seriously mistaken. You were in the wrong place at the wrong time. You aren't going to be hurt, so you might as well lean back and enjoy the ride."_




*The Patrol Car*
The cop swears a few times, still squirming around.  He finally seems to become resigned to his fate.  "So, what are you going to do with me?  Are you guys terrorists or something?  Those Pantheon guys?  You're on your way to do something aren't you?  Dammit, why me...?" he just lays in the backseat and sighs.

*The '05 Ford Windstar*
The van finally comes to a stop, the car pulling in behind.  "Here you go, Tyrone.  Get your money and get out." Jaya says, her eyes darting around, watching people and cars pass outside.  "We don't have time to go shopping yet though, once we get some gas and eats, I want to get back on the road.  After I get these chips out, you can shop to your heart's content."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 29, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC:My bad, I edited it_
> 
> *The '05 Ford Windstar*
> The van finally comes to a stop, the car pulling in behind. "Here you go, Tyrone. Get your money and get out." Jaya says, her eyes darting around, watching people and cars pass outside. "We don't have time to go shopping yet though, once we get some gas and eats, I want to get back on the road. After I get these chips out, you can shop to your heart's content."



"Yo, you rattled or something? They are expectin' you in there, sweetness." Changing his tone he leans forward and says seriously, "Just tell them you are Mr. Rhymes' Real Estate Manager here to pick up his money and card on his behalf. When they ask you for the pass code," he says, grinning a bit, "just remember. 'Luthor is my man.' "

OOC: Tyrone is looking for a clothing store. Being downtown, there is likely a strip mall or something of the sort, and there is likely a gas station near the bank, within eyesight. Let me know what there is   In case you missed it... he's pretty much ignoring that "don't have time" nonsense.  And if you've shopped with me for clothes (ask Elementor) I can do clothes shopping for 5 people in under 10 minutes or less...


----------



## Mimic (Aug 29, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> The cop swears a few times, still squirming around.  He finally seems to become resigned to his fate.  "So, what are you going to do with me?  Are you guys terrorists or something?  Those Pantheon guys?  You're on your way to do something aren't you?  Dammit, why me...?" he just lays in the backseat and sighs.




_"I already told you, we aren't going to do anything to you, you were just in the wrong place at the wrong time. Just need to borrow your cruiser for a bit and we will let you go."_

Miguel makes a face like he just smelled something rancid.

_"Pantheon? Those perdedores? Don't think so, trust me you wouldn't believe me if I told you why we were doing this and you know what, I have been asking why me alot lately also."_


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yo, you rattled or something? They are expectin' you in there, sweetness." Changing his tone he leans forward and says seriously, "Just tell them you are Mr. Rhymes' Real Estate Manager here to pick up his money and card on his behalf. When they ask you for the pass code," he says, grinning a bit, "just remember. 'Luthor is my man.' "



 "Oh, right..." Jaya says, looking distracted.  "'Luthor is my...'" she rolls her eyes, and sighs, getting out of the van and entering the bank.

_OOC: It's Jaya, not me, that wants you to hurry.   Do as you wish.  There's a gas bar across the street on the corner, which has a Subway attached to it.  No strip mall clothing stores nearby, but there is an actual mall about 2 blocks back.  If anybody is leaving the van right now, post what you're doing..._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"I already told you, we aren't going to do anything to you, you were just in the wrong place at the wrong time. Just need to borrow your cruiser for a bit and we will let you go."_
> 
> Miguel makes a face like he just smelled something rancid.
> 
> _"Pantheon? Those perdedores? Don't think so, trust me you wouldn't believe me if I told you why we were doing this and you know what, I have been asking why me alot lately also."_



 "Oh, so that's supposed to make me fell better, is it?" the young trooper says sarcastically.  "All I know is, if you think you're actually going to get away with this, you've got another think coming..."

Miguel sees Jaya leave the van to enter the bank.  Tyrone exits soon after, looking back behind you.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 29, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Miguel sees Jaya leave the van to enter the bank. Tyrone exits soon after, looking back behind you.




Tyrone stretches, making note where the mall is before turning back to the van, taking quick stock of everyone and going so far as to put his head back in and look at the people in the back.  Comparing their sizes to his own, he makes a mental note on who to get small, medium and large sizes for while waiting for Jaya to return with the cash and card.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2003)

A couple minutes later, Jaya walks out of the bank.  Seeing Tyrone, she walks over to him.  "That would have went quicker if I didn't have to explain that I'm not Mr. Rhymes' girlfriend..." she says, handing him an envelope.  "The money's in cashier's cheques, the card's in there, too."  She stops to look at him.  "Why are you out here?  Let's go!" she says, getting back in the van.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 29, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Oh, so that's supposed to make me fell better, is it?" the young trooper says sarcastically.  "All I know is, if you think you're actually going to get away with this, you've got another think coming..."
> 
> Miguel sees Jaya leave the van to enter the bank.  Tyrone exits soon after, looking back behind you.




_"Hey, your the one that started to complain first and yes I do think we are going to get away with it, we are doing ok so far."_

Miguel looks around to see what Tryone is looking at.

OOC: Assuming he doesn't see anything out of the ordinary
Seeing nothing out of the ordinary, Miguel will continue to glance around spotting the Subway.

_"Food, thank the Lord."_

Miguel will then roll down the window, give out a short whistle to get Tyrone's and Jaya's attention and then point towards the Subway.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 29, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> A couple minutes later, Jaya walks out of the bank. Seeing Tyrone, she walks over to him. "That would have went quicker if I didn't have to explain that I'm not Mr. Rhymes' girlfriend..." she says, handing him an envelope.




"Luthor will be heartbroken, sweetness," replies Tyrone dryly as he takes several thousands in Cashier's cheques and the credit card, handing the envelope back to Jaya.



> She stops to look at him. "Why are you out here? Let's go!" she says, getting back in the van.






> Miguel will then roll down the window, give out a short whistle to get Tyrone's and Jaya's attention and then point towards the Subway.




"Yo, maybe Miguel and Sara should hide the cop and car before ya grab some gas and grub.  Get me something spicy, would ya?"  Tyrone says as he closes the side door from outside.  "Meetcha in ten at the Subway.  Try not to cause a scene, mkay?" Tyrone says, grinning as he turns and heads for the mall at a fast jog.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 30, 2003)

"Subway...  why is it always Subway, I suppose it's better then that other place with the bad fries everyone says are amazing.  Either way I'm sure we're all quite hungry Jaya, perhaps we should grab some "Grub" Kiro says, smirking at the last few words.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 30, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Luthor will be heartbroken, sweetness," replies Tyrone dryly as he takes several thousands in Cashier's cheques and the credit card, handing the envelope back to Jaya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Feeling quite claustrophobic, Aaron jumps up and hurriedly exits the van.  "Thank God!  It was getting pretty gamey in there.  No offense Max...  Wait up Ty!" Aaron hurries after Tyrone towards the mall.  

Ty seems pretty cool and all but no way hes picking my threads!


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2003)

Jaya watches Tyrone take off.  "But...God almigh..."  Aaron jumps out and follows.  "Aaron, you're injured...!  I don't believe this," Jaya says, shaking her head.  "Sarah, better tell Miguel to ditch the cop car, I guess."  As she pulls into the gas bar and alongside a pump, she mutters, "This is so not going well..."

She takes a Cashier's cheque from the envelope, handing it to Kiro, and sticks the envelope in her purse.  "Here's $100.  Tell them to make 10 subs to go.  If they do it in 10 minutes they can keep the change.  Butt in line if you have to.  I'm going to gas up, if the rest of you want to stretch your legs or go to the bathroom, now's your chance."  She points to her lab coat lying between the seats, saying to Sarah, "You can wear that if you want."  She looks back to Max, as she climbs out.  "But, uh, seeing as you have no pants, you'd best stay in here..."  She gets out and starts filling the gas tank.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 30, 2003)

Tyrone jogs to the mall with Aaron, entering the nearest anchor store, JC Penney.  The two enter the menswear section, and Tyrone grabs various sizes of jeans, sweat pants, underwear, socks, t-shirts and sweat shirts for everyone in the van.  "Pick out your duds, kiddo, and change into them in there," he says, nodding at a change room.

He drops the pile of clothing on the counter, saying to the surprised employee, "Stupid airline sent our soccer team bags to Pheonix, yo."  He steps across the aisle to the ladies section, grabs much of the same stuff in estimated sizes and dumps it on the counter as well.  "Ring it in quick, would ya?  Our charter bus leaves in under ten minutes."  He grabs a pair of jeans and a T-shirt from the pile, and heads for the change room.  "I'm gonna get into these, just add them to the tab.  I'm tired of our training gear."

On his way to the change room, Tyrone notices Wilson's Leather just outside the mall entrance to the store and grins to himself, planning a quick side trip once he's done buying for everyone.  "Get a move on Aaron," he calls over the change room wall.

OOC:  Once changed, he comes back to the counter, adds 7 belts to the pile and pulls out his cashier's cheques.

OOC:  Just for the record, I actually looked up the mall


----------



## Deva (Aug 30, 2003)

Sarah climbs from the passanger seat, the black rose tattoo on her lower back noticable for the first time, grabbing the coat and slipping it over her arms before securing the gun in the waistband of her pants. Calm down, Jaya, she stands next to the doctor at the pump and speaks quietly. The Government isn't stupid enough to try something so close to their base of operation. Would raise too many questions. And beside, is you're too tense you're going to make mistakes... like the speeding thing.So do us a favor and relax. 

With the weapon hidden by the long white fabric of the coat she walks around the building to the alley, away from public eye. _Miguel, bring our friend and his ride around back._


----------



## Elementor (Aug 30, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone jogs to the mall with Aaron, entering the nearest anchor store, JC Penney.  The two enter the menswear section, and Tyrone grabs various sizes of jeans, sweat pants, underwear, socks, t-shirts and sweat shirts for everyone in the van.  "Pick out your duds, kiddo, and change into them in there," he says, nodding at a change room.
> 
> On his way to the change room, Tyrone notices Wilson's Leather just outside the mall entrance to the store and grins to himself, planning a quick side trip once he's done buying for everyone.  "Get a move on Aaron," he calls over the change room wall.




"I'm hurrying.  I'll just be a sec." 

Aaron runs around quickly gathering up a few sets of clothes for himself and makes sure to grab a jacket and an umbrella since he is used to Vancouver weather.  He tosses all the clothes on the pile with everyone elses.

As they head out towards the leather shop, Aaron turns to Tyrone, "We should really grab some magazines or something before we go back too.  I was already starting to bug out in that van.  We'll be at each others throats if we don't have something to break up our time."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 30, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> _Miguel, bring our friend and his ride around back._




Miguel tilts his head listening to the voice that only he can hear.

"You got it chica" thinks Miguel with a smirk, he looks up into the rearview mirror as he starts the cruiser _" Well it looks like our time together is coming to an end."_

Miguel will pull out of the parking spot and drive into the alley to meet Sarah. Once in the alleyway he will check for people. If it's clear he will attempt to rip the microphone from the radio and break the key in the ignition. He will get out of the cruiser and flatten at least two of the tires.

_"Now, what are we going to do with him?"_ Miguel asks. _"We going to leave him awake or send him to lala land? Hey, can you muck with his memory and make him forget all of this happend?"_


----------



## Deva (Aug 30, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel will pull out of the parking spot and drive into the alley to meet Sarah. Once in the alleyway he will check for people. If it's clear he will attempt to rip the microphone from the radio and break the key in the ignition. He will get out of the cruiser and flatten at least two of the tires.





Sarah's hand drops onto Miguel's shoulder as he reaches for the radio. Don't do that.  She looks past Miguel to the trooper in the back seat, her displeasure with what had to be done evident on her features.  Get back to the others, I'll take care of this.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 30, 2003)

Kiro nods to Max and makes his own exit, he stands outside the door and scans the area, then heads to the Subway with long confident strides.  He pushes open the door and pauses to once again take inventory of the people around him.  He glances at the menu, then frowns and moves closer to get a better view.  Pretending to not understand the way the lines work, he walks up to the paying side of the line and get's the cashier's attention.

"He-lo, could I get 10 sub please?" He asks, trying to look a little confused as he pulls out the cashier's check, "This is good, o-kay?  You are fast, I tip, o-kay?"


----------



## Calinon (Aug 30, 2003)

> As they head out towards the leather shop, Aaron turns to Tyrone, "We should really grab some magazines or something before we go back too. I was already starting to bug out in that van. We'll be at each others throats if we don't have something to break up our time."




Tyrone stops Aaron and loads him up with the several bags of clothes.  "Hang on there, kiddo," says Tyrone.  "I need you to run this stuff back to the gang.  It's important.  Besides," he glances at the clock on the wall.  "The doc'll flip if you don't get back on time, and me, well I can move faster when I gotta."

Tyrone hands him the change from the shopping spree.  "Grab some mags and stuff at the gas station.  I'll be along shortly," he adds as he nudges Aaron towards the door.

He steps out into the mall and towards the leather shop, grinning suddenly when he sees the shop next to the Leathers store.  _Victoria Secret._  "Oh, life is good," he says as he walks into the leather shop.

_Barring anything happening, and who knows, it could, Tyrone is picking up some black leather pants, a black cotton turtleneck shirt, black leather trenchcoat and black leather combat boots.  He'll grab a set of hip reflective sunglasses as well, then head over to Victoria Secrets to make a quick, and undisclosed for now, purchase.  Finally, he'll get out of the mall, and use his powers to propel him to the Subway, regardless of who sees him._


----------



## Mimic (Aug 30, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Sarah's hand drops onto Miguel's shoulder as he reaches for the radio. Don't do that.  She looks past Miguel to the trooper in the back seat, her displeasure with what had to be done evident on her features.  Get back to the others, I'll take care of this.




Miguel looks up to Sarah and then shrugs. _"Whatever, it's not like he knows what I look like."_ He will get out of the car, throw the  troopers hat and jacket on the passanger seat and starts to leave, he turns aound and casually walks backwards, saying _" I wouldn't touch anything if I were you, the only finger prints they are going to find in there are his, but then again it's your neck, not mine."_

Miguel will then walk back to the van get into the passenger side beside Jaya (if it's possible) revert back to his normal form and voice, flash her a quick smile.

_"Hi bebé, did you miss me? And where's the food?"_

OOC: For some reason I can't post in the ooc section, it keeps asking me for my username and password, but I am already logged in on this one. And Tyrone should buy a trench coat for everyone, ok at the very least Miguel.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2003)

*Kiro*
The girl looks behind the counter looks at Kiro in disbelief.  "Uh, sir, you'll have to wait until I'm done with this gentleman's order," she says, pointing to a rather large man that is now scowling at Kiro.


*Miguel and Sarah*
The officer watches as the two elites discuss what they'll do.  As Miguel leaves he says, "Take care of me?  Hey, I thought you said you weren't going to hurt me!  Help!  Help!"  He begins to scream as he struggles against the cuffs.


----------



## Deva (Aug 31, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Miguel and Sarah*
> The officer watches as the two elites discuss what they'll do.  As Miguel leaves he says, "Take care of me?  Hey, I thought you said you weren't going to hurt me!  Help!  Help!"  He begins to scream as he struggles against the cuffs.





Sarah slides into the front seat and closes the door behind her.  Calm down, I'm not going to hurt you. She sorts through the Trooper's discarded belongings on the passenger seat next to her but frowns when she can't find what she's looking for. With a sigh she turns in the seat to look at the officer.

I'm sorry you've gotten involved in all of this, and believe me when I say I'm not any more happy about this situation than you are. But you've got to understand, I had little choice.  Her gaze focusses on his angry eyes as her voice speaks soothingly inside his mind. _And to understand you have to see what we're running from._

POWER: Telepathy(15) - Sarah will project her memories of the attack on her in the club, the confinement, and what she remembers of the experiments done to her and the others into the mind of the Trooper. (Not sure what the modified DC would be for this, but I am willing to spend a Hero point to make it work.)


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Sarah slides into the front seat and closes the door behind her.  Calm down, I'm not going to hurt you. She sorts through the Trooper's discarded belongings on the passenger seat next to her but frowns when she can't find what she's looking for. With a sigh she turns in the seat to look at the officer.
> 
> I'm sorry you've gotten involved in all of this, and believe me when I say I'm not any more happy about this situation than you are. But you've got to understand, I had little choice.  Her gaze focusses on his angry eyes as her voice speaks soothingly inside his mind. _And to understand you have to see what we're running from._
> 
> POWER: Telepathy(15) - Sarah will project her memories of the attack on her in the club, the confinement, and what she remembers of the experiments done to her and the others into the mind of the Trooper. (Not sure what the modified DC would be for this, but I am willing to spend a Hero point to make it work.)




_OOC: The Telepathy check is DC 0, so that's no problem.  The Diplomacy check, however is another story.  You have +8 (+4, +4 bonus do to the telepathy helping you describe what happened).  Rolled 10, giving you 18, not good enough.  Used a hero point to reroll, got 18, giving you 26, changing attitude from Hostile to Indifferent._

The officer calms down, and when Sarah is finished, he says, "Geez, that's brutal."  He thinks a moment and sighs, "Look, you're in enough trouble already, and you didn't actually hurt me, so...get me out of these cuffs, and out of my sight, and I'll forget this whole thing happened, alright?"


----------



## Deva (Aug 31, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> The officer calms down, and when Sarah is finished, he says, "Geez, that's brutal."  He thinks a moment and sighs, "Look, you're in enough trouble already, and you didn't actually hurt me, so...get me out of these cuffs, and out of my sight, and I'll forget this whole thing happened, alright?"




Momentary relief floods through her now that she does not have to take more extreme measures, and nods. She takes the keyring from the ignition and sorts through the keys until she finds the tiny key she's looking for. Turn your back to the driver's side door. 

As she steps out of the car she begins to wonder about his sincerity and the possibility of deception.

POWER: Sense Motive (9)  - If she believes he's  sincere about forgetting the incident, she'll uncuff him and go back to the van. If she's unsure, she'll hit him with another mental blast(20) and alter his memory(19 i think), wipe cruiser down for prints, then toss the keys onto the floor of the back seat and go back to the van.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 1, 2003)

Aaron waddles back down the street heavily laden with clothes.  Aaron definately gives a set of pants to Max first as he deposits the rest in the back of the van for everyone to help themselves.  

He heads into the gas station and grabs a few magazines, specifically along the Maxim and FHM variety.  A quick glance around the store has Aaron grabbing snacks for later and a giant slurpee to go.  After paying with the money given by Tyrone, he drops off the snacks back in the van and takes his slurpee with him to Subway to catch up to Kiro and the others.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 1, 2003)

Kiro pretends to take a moment to understand, then nods and mumbles, "Okay, okay" and heads to the back of the line cursing under his breath.

...

Kiro pushes the door open with his hip and backs out of the Subway with two bags in each hand and one in his clenched teeth, he doesn't look to pleased.  He spots Aaron and hands him two of the bags, shifting the load around so his mouth is free, "I hate this country" he says with a grin and a sideways glance to Aaron.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 1, 2003)

*Sarah*
_OOC: The officer seems quite sincere._

Sarah opens the door and unlocks the cuffs.  The trooper gets out and rubs his wrists.  He takes the cuffs and key, not saying anything, but giving her a somewhat annoyed look.  He gets back in his car and drives away.

*Aaron*
Aaron enters the store in the gas bar, and spots Jaya, who was perveying the wares.  She watched him pick out the magazines, saying, "Aren't you a bit young for those?"

As the two go to the counter, she tells him, "Here, I got 'em."

The cashier, a teenage girl, isn't paying much attention as she watches the TV, mounted up in the corner of the store.  "Check that out, Drew," she says to the other kid working the store.  "Must be those Pantheon idiots again."  She begins to scan the items on the counter into the machine.  "Those guys really..." her eyes grow wide as she finally looks at Jaya and Aaron.  "Uh...uh...I'm...uh..." she begins to stagger back as she looks back at the TV, and then back at them.

Jaya, puzzled by the girl's reaction, looks back at the TV.  "Oh, my God..."

"...unsure which terrorist organization they belong to, as no one has yet claimed responsibilty for the attack on the government facility," a voice says on the television, as its shows pictures of injured American soldiers and flaming wrecks of helicopters.  "Citizens are advised to not ingage these elite terrorists, as they are extremely dangerous," the news anchor continues as profile pictures of the eight elite escapees are shown.

"Uh, look, just take it, just don't hurt me, I'm sorry," the cashier says, looking rather afraid.

Jaya looks worriedly at Aaron, "I don't beleive this.  We need to get out of here."


----------



## Elementor (Sep 1, 2003)

OOC:  Ok, I guess we have to back track a bit.  Obviously this "After paying with the money given by Tyrone, he drops off the snacks back in the van and takes his slurpee with him to Subway to catch up to Kiro and the others." didnt happen which means this "He spots Aaron and hands him two of the bags, shifting the load around so his mouth is free, "I hate this country" he says with a grin and a sideways glance to Aaron."  couldnt happen.  So I will ignore those portions of those posts and continue from Agamon's post.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Aaron enters the store in the gas bar, and spots Jaya, who was perveying the wares.  She watched him pick out the magazines, saying, "Aren't you a bit young for those?"




Aaron blushes deeply and stammers, "Err...ummm...no......Ma'am, I mean doctor...I mean...I was getting some for all of us see?" Aaron reaches over and grabs a half dozen more random magazines for the trip before heading to the counter with Jaya.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Uh, look, just take it, just don't hurt me, I'm sorry," the cashier says, looking rather afraid.
> 
> Jaya looks worriedly at Aaron, "I don't believe this.  We need to get out of here."




Aaron looks around the store rapidly as if expecting police to jump from every corner all of a sudden.  He tosses the handful of money he was holding (all the change from Tyrone) onto the counter and grabs all the stuff that Jaya was about to pay for, he quickly stammers, "What can we do Doctor?!" 

Not waiting for an answer, Aaron runs out of the store and to the van where he tosses all the stuff (except his giant slurpee) in the back, "You guys!  We gotta get outta here fast!  We are on TV!  They are coming for us!!  I gotta tell the others!" 

Aaron will then run as fast as he can (with slurpee in hand) to the subway.  Getting there as Kiro walks out the door, "Kiro...Kiro!  They have us on TV!  The Doctor and I saw!  Everybody saw!"


----------



## Calinon (Sep 1, 2003)

Tyrone finishes his shopping, noticing by a clock in the mall that he's taken about 15 minutes out of the 10 minutes the doctor gave him.  He makes his way to the parking lot, puts on his new shades and looks around.  He transfers his "special purchase" to the leather goods bag, tossing the VS bag aside.  Not seeing Aaron, he says "There is no spoon," and uses his powers to propel himself at high speed towards the others.

POWER:  extra: Running (60/120/240), going at the 240 speed


----------



## Mimic (Sep 1, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Not waiting for an answer, Aaron runs out of the store and to the van where he tosses all the stuff (except his giant slurpee) in the back, "You guys!  We gotta get outta here fast!  We are on TV!  They are coming for us!!  I gotta tell the others!"




Miguel looks around confused after the quick outburst and departure of Aaron.

_"Ok, can anyone tell me what that was about?"_


----------



## Agamon (Sep 1, 2003)

"Look, I'm not going to hurt you," Jaya says trying to calm the cashier down as Aaron runs out the door.  It doesn't seem to help, as the cashier looks to be nearly in tears.

Drew, the young man she was speaking to, comes doen the isle he was working in.  "Hey, what's going on?" he says.  Jaya decides that explaining anything is pointless and quickly leaves.

As she climbs into the van, she looks at the others saying, "We have a problem.  As far as the public, and I'm sure the police, are concerned, we're not victims, we're terrorists..."  She scans the other vehicles in at the gas bar.  A shiny new Honda Freedom and and a older model GM Envoy SUV.  _"That'd be a bit cramped,"_ she thinks.  She notices Tyrone racing up to gas bar in the rear view.  She jumps out of the van to meet him.  "How much money do you have left?  We might have to ask this guy about a trade..." she says, hurriedly, pointing to the middle-aged gentleman filling his SUV.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 1, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She notices Tyrone racing up to gas bar in the rear view. She jumps out of the van to meet him. "How much money do you have left? We might have to ask this guy about a trade..." she says, hurriedly, pointing to the middle-aged gentleman filling his SUV.




Tyrone slows down and stops just past Jaya, making her turn around to him and positioning himself nearer the driver seat then she is.  "Smokin' threads huh, sweetness?"

He listens to her request to spend money on another FORD vehicle and looks at her like she's lost his mind.

"Oh _heck_ no," he says.  "What is it with you and Ford anyway.  First a Windstar, and now an Envoy?"  Tyrone opens the drivers door and sits in behind the wheel, putting his bag between the seats, closing the door behind him and starting the van.  "The cop, we didn't have much choice; this time we do.  I'm choosing van.  Yo, this baby's got speed holes," he says, gesturing to the bullet holes along the side.  "We'll go faster in it, _and_ we don't have scare some white dude into doing something he don't want to.  Now, get in, and lets roll, and on the way you can check out people's bullet holes."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2003)

"You don't underst..." she sighs and shrugs.  Waiting for Aaron, Kiro and Sarah to ruturn, she gets in the back of the van.  "Sarah, Aaron, let me have a look at those burns while I have a chance." she says, pulling a First Aid kit from under a seat.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You don't underst..." she sighs and shrugs.  Waiting for Aaron, Kiro and Sarah to ruturn, she gets in the back of the van.  "Sarah, Aaron, let me have a look at those burns while I have a chance." she says, pulling a First Aid kit from under a seat.




With a stunned expression Miguel sputters 

_"What? Terrorists? Us? Wait a minute..."_

Miguel turns around to face Jaya

_"What do you mean, we're..."_ Realising that his voice is raised, he forces himself to calm down and lower his voice to slightly lower than normal speaking.

_"What do you mean we are terrorists? Explain what's going on?"_


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2003)

"It looks like the media's caught wind of us," Jaya says to Miguel as she enters the van.  "Except, according to them, we didn't escape the research center, we attacked it."  She sighs, the knot in her stomach tightening, "I don't know, guys, it's an hour and a half to Trenton, I think we're in trouble..."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2003)

_"Madre del dios, I don't believe this."_ 

Leaning back into the chair, starting to massage his temples.

Miguel stops quickly, looking around doing a quick head count.

_"Is everyone here? Come on, lets get the hell out of here"_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 2, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "It looks like the media's caught wind of us," Jaya says to Miguel as she enters the van. "Except, according to them, we didn't escape the research center, we attacked it." She sighs, the knot in her stomach tightening, "I don't know, guys, it's an hour and a half to Trenton, I think we're in trouble..."



'

"We weren't in trouble before?" Tyrone asks jokingly as he makes sure everyone is inside before pulling out of the parking lot and heading back for the Interstate.  "Quick directions once I hit the interstate, doc?  Tell me right and we'll be there in short order.


----------



## Deva (Sep 2, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "We weren't in trouble before?" Tyrone asks jokingly as he makes sure everyone is inside before pulling out of the parking lot and heading back for the Interstate.  "Quick directions once I hit the interstate, doc?  Tell me right and we'll be there in short order.




We're not going to have to worry about the locals, Sarah says from the back seat where she sits next to Sam. She pulls the gun from her waistband and sets it on the floor between her feet as she removes the white lab coat and hands it back to Jaya. They've alerted the media and made it perfectly clear that we're Elites and the badguys. Meaning no baseline in their right mine is going to even look at us the wrong way and leaving it open for these Daedalus people to send in their own teams and not worry about jurisdiction. They'll wait until we've stopped moving before making their strike, so I'm thinking three -  maybe four - hours when we get to this ranch of yours Doc. 

She frowns and touches the back of her neck with the tips of her fingers. Seven chips Doc. How long will it take you to get these bloody chips out of our heads?


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2003)

_"Wouldn't the feds get in on this as well? I mean if everyone thinks we're terrorists, we'll be on the top ten of every list they got. Also does anyone else have any medical experience? If Jaya had some help it would make it go faster wouldn't it? What procedure are we looking at any ways? Are we going to have to be knockedout or just a local?"_

Miguel thinks for a moment

_"Just out of curiosity, when and if we get this chips out of our heads, what are we going to do then? Are we going to stick together or is it every man for themselves? Personally I think we should stick together, safety in numbers and all that, also South America is looking better and better, I say we do a run for the border."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 2, 2003)

Kiro sits queitly in the van, trying to ignore the madness around him and munching on some horrible sub, "_A taste of hell..._" he thinks to himself "_I think I really do hate this country, more importantly how do they call this food." _He raises his head at the mentioning of chips.  "Even better question Doc, do you have yourself a chip as well or is it just us?" he asks in a stern voice.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 2, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _" What procedure are we looking at any ways? Are we going to have to be knockedout or just a local?"_





Aaron sits in the back leafing through one of his new magazines while eating a sub and drinking his slurpee. "I don't care what anyone says. If you have to pull something out of my head I do NOT want to be awake for it." 

"Hey Max, check her out!" Aaron hands Max one of the magazines and grabs another.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2003)

"20 questions, part 2..." she says, smiling and trying to forget the trouble they're in.  "Tyrone, stay off the interstate.  Take Route 24 to the I-60, head east for an hour until you hit Burlington.  Turn north there, and I think you turn east into Nebraska after about 40 minutes, not sure what road it is, but it'll take us to the Trenton, the ranch is a few miles southwest of it...speaking of which, I'd better give them a call soon, tell them to be expecting us.

"The chips are only sub-dermal, at the base of the neck, not really in the head.  They are connected to the nervous system, but disconnecting them is much easy than putting them in.  It's a delicate process, but a fairly quick one.  I brought some needles, stiching thread and local anesthetic from the centre.  And, yes, I have one too, though it doesn't hold as much information as yours do.  I don't know if this scares you as much as it does me, Sarah, but I think I'll need your help taking mine out..." she says, bandaging her shoulder.  She waits for Aaron to finish eating before treating the burn on his chest.

"As for what we do after...one step at a time.  The feds assuredly will try to re-capture us, though I don't know how well known the project was in Washington.  It doesn't exactly scream 'legal', so I'm certain it was pretty hush-hush.  And I don't think they'll send the FBI after us, we can handle ourselves against a few armed officers, as we showed them back at the center.  I'm sure they're going to want to get you back in one piece...unless we get the implants out, then I'm not sure any of us wil be of any use to them anymore..." she adds, wondering if that's a good thing or bad.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 2, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And, yes, I have one too, though it doesn't hold as much information as yours do.




"And just what info is on these things, yo?"



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "As for what we do after...one step at a time. The feds assuredly will try to re-capture us, though I don't know how well known the project was in Washington. It doesn't exactly scream 'legal', so I'm certain it was pretty hush-hush. And I don't think they'll send the FBI after us, we can handle ourselves against a few armed officers, as we showed them back at the center. I'm sure they're going to want to get you back in one piece...unless we get the implants out, then I'm not sure any of us wil be of any use to them anymore..." she adds, wondering if that's a good thing or bad.




"Look on the bright side, yo.  'Least they aint armed with no explosives!  We'd look pretty funky poppin' off like a theatre popcorn maker."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "It doesn't exactly scream 'legal', so I'm certain it was pretty hush-hush."




_"Ya think?"_ Miguel blurts out sarcastically



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "And I don't think they'll send the FBI after us, we can handle ourselves against a few armed officers, as we showed them back at the center."




_"They will throw some other elites are way, you can be certain of that. I don't think we are a big enough threat that we will rate the big guns but definately more than some baselines."_

Realising that he hasn't eaten yet, he looks back to Aaron and states.

_"Hey cabrito, pass me one of those mags and a sub."_


----------



## Elementor (Sep 3, 2003)

At the thought of peoples heads exploding Aaron spits out the mouthful of sub he was chewing as he gags reflexively.  "Gross man!  Totally gross!  I think I lost my appetite.  Here Miguel." Aaron tosses the bag of subs to Miguel.  He then takes his shirt off for Jaya to finally look at the formerly smoking hole in his chest, "I hope this doesn't leave a scar."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2003)

"No, Aaron, that was gross," Jaya says to Aaron, noting the regurgitated food.  "And you'll be fine," she says as she applies a bandage.  "I'm thinking the drugs in your system had more to do with you passing out in the hallway than this.  It'll sting for a while, but you'll be alright.

"The chips store a lot of feedback info from systems in your body in relation to the tests that have been conducted.  Test results are stored on computers in the lab, but how your body has changed, is changing, and will change, as a result of the tests are stored in the chips," she says, adding with a smile, "And by changes, I mean subtle changes in body chemestry and how your powers behave, you won't turn green or grow a tail from them, just so you know.  But, the chips are small and run on your body's bioenergy; if they're removed, they'll lose all of their data, and the experiments will have to start all over again."

"Hey, Kiro, you happen to get me a Veggie?" she asks, looking at the subs.


----------



## Renfield (Sep 3, 2003)

**Wow, this is some good stuff, love how you guys are all playing the game on the boards and everything... does the GM have copies of your sheets and simply roles when you do something like try a bluff? Wish I could talk my group into doing something like this. 

Anyway, still have your faithful reader Renfield. Oh, and damn you all for making me want to run a superhero game   I've already got a nice campaign going along with a sunday Camirilla game as it is.   Well, I'm outs, keep up the good stuff.

Reader and rat eater,
Renfield

**


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2003)

Miguel listens to Jaya talk, eating the sub, glancing through the magazine and randomly flipping through the radio stations, obviously bored.

Once he is finished eating he will stretch out attempt to catch a nap.

_"Wake me up when we get there or something exciting happens."_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 3, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel listens to Jaya talk, eating the sub, glancing through the magazine and randomly flipping through the radio stations, obviously bored.




Tyrone smacks Miguel's hand when he flips stations and says in a passable Chris Rock voice, "Never touch a black man's radio!  What's wrong wit joo!"  He flips quickly, settling on an oldies station currently playing "Low Rider" and turns it to a volume he can enjoy it at, but not annoy people with.

When Jaya is done with the burns, he reaches between the seat and gets his bag with his "special purchase" in it and hands it back to Jaya.  "Yo babe, here.  I gotcha something for when you apologize to me later."  He nudges Miguel and indicates Jaya with his head and gives him a secret guy-code grin, saying very quietly so only Miguel can hear, "This aughta qualify," and goes back to paying attention to the road while reaching for a sub.  

NOTE:  _In the bag is the black lace negigee with the oh so racey thong from Victoria Secrets.  It's wrapped in light tissue wrapping paper and the bag is from the leather store._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2003)

Jaya looks in the bag, a puzzled look on her face.  She looks inside and blushes in surprise a bit, looking up and smirking, "Hey, nobody told me Hell had frozen over..."

_OOC: Thanks, Renfield.  You're right about how it works.  Lots of games like this on this board if you're looking to try it out._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2003)

*Freedom Plaza, NYC, NY*

A phone ringing near a computer console is soon answered by a tall, dark-haired woman with large, feathered wings protruding from her back.  She touches a button and the screen lights up, revealing an older gentleman’s smiling face.  “Jennifer,” the man says, “I knew I could count on you to still be in New York.”

“Hello, Mr. Jeffries.  I was expecting your call, actually,” she answers, her mouth smiling in return, but her eyes looking intent.

“Yes, well then you’ve heard about the incident in Colorado?” he says rather grimly.

Jennifer nods.  “Yes, sir, it’s all over the news.  A terrorist attack, here in the US.  Those Pantheon fools are getting quite arrogant,” she says, anger showing in her voice.

“We don’t know yet that it was Pantheon, but seeing as research on elite genetics is performed there, it is a good assumption,” Mr. Jeffries says.

“How many casualties?”

Jeffries shakes his head.  “No lives were lost, thankfully, but I’m told there was a lot of collateral damage.  Look, now I know AF is currently on leave…”

“You needn’t say anymore, sir.  American Freedom is here to protect the American people and her interests.  We can’t stand by while acts of terror are being performed in our own backyard,” Jennifer states.

“Well, the problem is, we have an idea where they are, but time is of the essence, we’re not sure how long they’ll stay,” the graying-haired man replies.  “We need you to leave as soon as possible.  Any chance you can round up two of your teammates in short order?”

Jennifer thinks a moment and nods.  “Yes, sir, I believe I can.”

“Intelligence tells us there are eight of them, all Bravos.  Now that’s a bit much for you only three of you to handle, so you’ll be getting some assistance,” Jeffries says.

“Assistance?  From whom?” she says, looking a bit annoyed at the prospect.

“BioGen, a west coast research firm that has interests in the center, is taking it upon themselves to send their own elites to tackle the problem.  I’d like it if you worked with them on this mission,” he replies.

Jennifer’s brow furls.  “Sir, with all due respect, I don’t think we need the help of corp-elites, or even worse, those damned Evo mercs.  This looks like a government problem to me, why not let us handle it?”

“Because, for one, you’re undermanned, and anyways, they’ll send their own guys out whether we want them to or not.  I’m asking that you keep them reigned in.  We need these elites captured, not killed,” Mr. Jeffries answered.

Jennifer stifles a sigh, but instead barks a sharp, “Yes, sir!”

Mr. Jeffries laughs, “Now, now, Eagle, it’s not going to be that bad.  I’ll be sending you the co-ordinates within the hour.  Use that time to get those teammates of yours ready.  By the way,” he added, “I didn’t actually think I’d find any of you there, why aren’t you spending your vacation with Eric?  Don’t tell me that silly tabloid was right?”

“I’d rather not discuss that, sir,” she says with a frown.

Jeffries, looking a bit embarrassed, apologizes, “Sorry, Jennifer, didn’t mean to pry.  I’ll get back to you soon.  Good bye.”

“Good bye, sir.”  Jennifer switched the phone off, and headed to her room in the Plaza.  She opened a closet and thought as she looked at her American Eagle uniform, _”No rest for the weary…who am I kidding, I think I need to kick a little butt right about now…”_ She smiled as she grabbed the uniform.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jaya looks in the bag, a puzzled look on her face.  She looks inside and blushes in surprise a bit, looking up and smirking, "Hey, nobody told me Hell had frozen over..."




Trying desperately to keep a staight face, Miguel looks over to Tyrone

_" Man, do you want some water because you just crashed and burned compinche."_

Miguel then turns and looks back to Jaya, snickering.

_"At least show us what he got you."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 3, 2003)

Kiro rustles through the bag then pulls out a sub, unwraps it and glances inside, trying not to look disgusted as grease drips onto the carpet of the van. He rewraps the sub and grabs another, this one isn't as drippy, he hands it to Jaya with a reassuring smile then offers the bag to Max.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2003)

Jaya takes the nightie out of the bag and throws it at Miguel.  "Here, you'd probably look pretty good in it," she says with a laugh, taking the sub from Kiro.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 3, 2003)

"Imature jokes aside Calinon, we have to realise they're bound to catch up to us before we hit this ranch.  There is not only a distinct possibility we will have to fight ourselves free of a capture attempt, I'm quite sure it's a certainty.  We should discuss our abilities for such an encounter.  We may very well need to rely on eachothers capabilities in the near future and I for one would like to know what they are rather then dive into the fray with blind trust.  I know I'm most likely the most trained warrior here, I can focus my chi giving myself inhuman strength, speed and fortitude.  I can create a light katana and a barrier, as well as control the strength of light in a room." Kiro begins listing with an almost expressionless face as he dims and raises the illumination levels of the van with a single hand gesture, "but I have no clue what all you others can do... and little more then your names for that matter." Kiro breathes in deeply and scans the room expectantly


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 3, 2003)

Giving a nod of gratitude to Aaron for the pants, Max quickly slides them on saying nothing. Watching everyone eating their Sub sandwiches, Max stretches out in the back of the van. His tummy grumbles as he watches everyone eat their subs.

A single drop of sweat rolls down his forehead as a look of worry goes over the young Gypsy's face. The pain almost becomes unbareable before Max falls to his knees and clutches his stomach.

"Damn I'm hungry!"

ooc: I don't know if Keith told anyone, but our internet was being very stupid for like a week. Expect a regular post from the ol' Minotaur from now on.

ooc: sorry I was lost in the story, he won't be turning into the Minotaur


----------



## Calinon (Sep 3, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> "Imature jokes aside Calinon,




OOC:  Who the heck is Calinon...

Tyrone laughs and picks up both the bag and negligee with his powers, restoring the garment before putting his attention back on the road.  "She's just afraid she can't handle me," Tyrone smirks.  "Now, everyone hang on, we're going to cut time off the trip."

Tyrone drops his foot on the gas and starts to pass vehicles quickly.


----------



## Deva (Sep 3, 2003)

The Minotaur said:
			
		

> Watching everyone eating their Sub sandwiches, Max throws open the back of the van doors to stretch and finally feel the sunlight across his face.




(OOC: Um, we're on the road now, driving away from Colorado Springs, making it a little difficult to actually do that.)




			
				Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> we have to realise they're bound to catch up to us before we hit this ranch. There is not only a distinct possibility we will have to fight ourselves free of a capture attempt, I'm quite sure it's a certainty.




"They can't be stupid enough to try something while we're still on the move. They've got to know that Jaya would have told us about the implants and that she would want to try to remove them. To do that, we have to stop, which makes us a stationary target and less chance for mistakes. It makes sense. If I'm wrong... well, then I'm in the wrong line of work." 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone laughs and picks up both the bag and negligee with his powers, restoring the garment before putting his attention back on the road. "She's just afraid she can't handle me," Tyrone smirks. "Now, everyone hang on, we're going to cut time off the trip."
> 
> Tyrone drops his foot on the gas and starts to pass vehicles quickly.




She sighs and slumps down to lean her head back against the back of the seat, closing her eyes. "Not too fast, Tyrone, we don't want another cop pulling us over."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jaya takes the nightie out of the bag and throws it at Miguel.  "Here, you'd probably look pretty good in it," she says with a laugh, taking the sub from Kiro.




Miguel assumes the form of Jaya and says in her voice.

_"Do you think it goes with my eyes?"_



> We may very well need to rely on eachothers capabilities in the near future and I for one would like to know what they are rather then dive into the fray with blind trust.




The imposter Jaya looks over to Kiro as she assumes his form and voice.

_"People call me mimic, it's what I do. I can impersonate any person I see, as well as their voice. It's pretty exact, right down to the finger prints. also I can sometimes mimic other elites powers."_

OOC: Will attempt to mimic Kiro's power. Will use a hero point if I have to, he is trying to impress everyone. If this succeed he will also dim and raise the light level



> "Not too fast, Tyrone, we don't want another cop pulling us over."




_"She's right, not too fast. I don't want to have assult another police officer today. One per day is my limit"_ Miguel says laughing.



> Finally, Max lets out a mighty yelp before he says in a worried manor, "Uhh... guys?? I-- ah--- think he getting restless!!"




_"You ok hombre?"_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 3, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"She's right, not too fast. I don't want to have assult another police officer today. One per day is my limit"_ Miguel says laughing.



"Not to worry, brother...uh, sister... uh, damn boy, I hope you remember what bathroom to go into. Anyway, we aint on the interstate, so cops'll be few and far between. As long as I slow down through towns, we'll be cool. Besides, if our own personal piglette is right, I'd rather give any suckahs that are chasing us down less time to chase us down, and give us more time to get these chips out."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Anyway, we aint on the interstate, so cops'll be few and far between. As long as I slow down through towns, we'll be cool. Besides, if our own personal piglette is right, I'd rather give any suckahs that are chasing us down less time to chase us down, and give us more time to get these chips out."




_"Piglette?? That's pretty funny man. Can someone pass me the clothes?"_

Miguel reverts back to his natural form and sorts through the pile of clothes, picking out an outfit although he looks less then impressed.

_"Dude, remind me not to let you shop for me from now on."_

Miguel then changes into the new clothes as discreetly as possible.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 3, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel reverts back to his natural form and sorts through the pile of clothes, picking out an outfit although he looks less then impressed.
> 
> _"Dude, remind me not to let you shop for me from now on."_
> 
> Miguel then changes into the new clothes as discreetly as possible.




"Yo, brother, if you can shop for eight souls in under ten minutes and walk away with jeans and t-shirts that fit them, I'll be impressed.  Besides," he says, adjusting his leather trenchcoat a bit, "I think I did pretty well.  At least you don't have to wear lab issues no mo!"


----------



## Deva (Sep 3, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Besides, if our own personal piglette is right..."






			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Piglette?? That's pretty funny man."




Without openning her eyes, Sarah shifts slightly in her seat as a faint smile creeps onto her lips. She pictures the two men sitting in the front seats and focusses easily on their thoughts.

_"I'd be careful who you're calling a *Piglette*,"_ Her voice sounds inside their minds as clearly as if she spoke out loud. _"Else what I did to the guards back at the compund will seem like a slap on the wrist."_


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> _"I'd be careful who you're calling a *Piglette*,"_ Her voice sounds inside their minds as clearly as if she spoke out loud. _"Else what I did to the guards back at the compund will seem like a slap on the wrist."_




"Touched a nerve did we chica? And just for the record, I didn't call you that, I just thought it was funny. So if your going to melt someone's brain, leave mine alone."

Miguel laughs quietly to himself while the thinks back to Sarah.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 3, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Without openning her eyes, Sarah shifts slightly in her seat as a faint smile creeps onto her lips. She pictures the two men sitting in the front seats and focusses easily on their thoughts.
> 
> _"I'd be careful who you're calling a *Piglette*,"_ Her voice sounds inside their minds as clearly as if she spoke out loud. _"Else what I did to the guards back at the compund will seem like a slap on the wrist."_



Tyrone closes his eyes and focuses a mental barrier, refusing to let foreign thoughts into his head willingly, especially after being held captive and submitted to mental and physical torment, even at the risk of causing a major car accident.

RESIST: Tyrone resists the mental _attack_, and will spend a hero point if needed.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 4, 2003)

Jaya watches in shock as Miguel impersonates her, and looks like she's going to say something in return, but decides not to.

Miguel points at Kiro, changing shape to look like him, and starts making the light inthe van brighten and fade.

_Ranged touch attack hits (22), I assume for simplicity's sake that Kiro's not resisting. I'll edit if he is._ 

Sarah touches Tyrone's mind, but he forces her out before she can can relay her message.

_Telepathic power works (power check 16 vs DC 2).  Tyroc's Will save fails (7 vs DC 15).  HP spent; Will save succeeds (17 vs DC 15)._ 

_OOC: Just so you know, Deva, speaking to more than one person telepathically requires the Group Link extra, and would normally cost you an extra effort to do, but I'll let this one slide, seeing as it didn't work out that way anyway

Also, Ed is having problems with the MB, I told him how to fix it, but in the meantime he sent me a post for him:_



			
				Cheetah said:
			
		

> Samantha, sleeping after her short energy burst earlier on, and has just woken up after they have left the gas station.  After the 3rd sub she skarfs down, she starts talking again.
> 
> "Hey, why don't we just take the chips out now and leave them somewhere for a wild goose chase?"
> 
> Expecting funny looks, she says  "Umm  ...  All I would have to do is  <Snick  ...  A claw snakes out of her hand>  ...  Is well  ...  All I have todoisremoveitwith  ...  This and we would be much better for it  ...  AtlestIwould......"




"Uh, heheh, Sam, no, I think that's a very bad idea...that was a joke, right?" Jaya says to the cat-girl.


----------



## Deva (Sep 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC: Just so you know, Deva, speaking to more than one person telepathically requires the Group Link extra, and would normally cost you an extra effort to do, but I'll let this one slide, seeing as it didn't work out that way anyway._



_

(ooc: Oops, my bad.)__



			
				Cheetah said:
			
		


			"Umm ... All I would have to do is <Snick ... A claw snakes out of her hand> ... Is well ... All I have todoisremoveitwith ... This and we would be much better for it ... AtlestIwould......"
		
Click to expand...



Sarah opens one eye and looks at Sam as the claw appears on the womans hand. " No offense intended, but you ain't removing anything from me with that." She shifts again in the seat, trying to relax and sleep a little before they get to the ranch. No doubt, there wouldn't be a chance for rest again for a while once they stopped._


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 4, 2003)

Kiro hides his disapointment well as Tyrone shuts him down completely, "_I suppose now may be a better time for sleep then conversation anyways..." _He thinks, sighing slightly as he reaches for the bags of clothes and trys to find something decent.  He finds something although not exactly decent, at the very least it would fit.

"Not saying you don't have a sense of style Tyrone, but it is definately not my style.  Granted you found them fast but I think I'll need to take a shopping trip as soon as I get this chip out..." Kiro mutters as he begins to change without a second thought to who might see him.



> Finally, Max lets out a mighty yelp before he says in a worried manor, "Uhh... guys?? I-- ah--- think he getting restless!!"
> 
> Maxwell starts shaking very frantically as his clothes start ripping...




Kiro forgets about the shirt he was about to slip into and turns to the sight in the back seat, his eyes widening, "Jaya!  You're a doctor no? Tell me, is that normal!?" he shouts.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 4, 2003)

_OOC: nothing to see here, move along..._


----------



## Elementor (Sep 4, 2003)

With the feigned act of grabbing another magazine, Aaron moves closer to the front of the vehicle away from Max.  "So, Max......What is it that is making 'him' want out?" 



			
				Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> "We should discuss our abilities for such an encounter.  We may very well need to rely on each others capabilities in the near future and I for one would like to know what they are rather then dive into the fray with blind trust."




Tiring of the lights diming off and on, Aaron pipes up, "So you want to see what we can do eh?  Well, I guess being stuck in those cells didnt really give us a chance to show off did it.  Well, I can control the basic elements.  See?"  Aaron nods towards an approaching hill to the side of the road.  On the near side of the hill he raises up the earth to form a picture of Jaya's smiling face.  After letting everyone see it for a few moments he sends a small whirlwind to scatter the dirt about back to normal.

"I can also turn into the elements." Aaron turns into a clear liquid mass and squishes himself under the passenger side front seat leaving his clothes in a heap behind.  Once in the front he turns to air and drifts back into the cargo area.  "Obviously this could cause some embarrassment if I turned back to human form after I am water or air." Aaron then changes into rock form, gets dressed and turns back to human.  "Oh yeah fire too!" Not wanting to burn down the van, Aaron just encompasses his hand in flame to show the others.

In seemingly better spirits now, Aaron reaches (with his non-flaming hand) for his sub he discarded previously, warms it up a bit with his flaming hand, then changes his flamed hand back to normal and resumes his earlier meal.

With a very full mouth he looks around, "Whof nexft?"


----------



## Calinon (Sep 4, 2003)

"Jeezus, people.  Yad think you never wore blue jeans and t-shirts before.  I don't know what 'style' you people have, but welcome to how 50% of the world's population from modern countries dress in their leisure time.  It wasn't a shopping trip; it was a get me out of these freaking convict clothes trip.  But don't worry, I learned my lesson," he says.  "Yall can go find your own clothes from now on.  Ya know, with your own _extensive_ reserve of funds."

He turns the radio up a bit in the front, and moves to pass another vehicle.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 4, 2003)

"Ty?  Thanks for the clothes man.  And for the food and stuff too.  You are a life saver."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 4, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Jeezus, people.  Yad think you never wore blue jeans and t-shirts before.  I don't know what 'style' you people have, but welcome to how 50% of the world's population from modern countries dress in their leisure time.  It wasn't a shopping trip; it was a get me out of these freaking convict clothes trip.  But don't worry, I learned my lesson," he says.  "Yall can go find your own clothes from now on.  Ya know, with your own _extensive_




_"Relax man, I was just complaining because you didn't get me a trenchcoat and sunglasses. I guess you were just afraid I would look cooler than you."_

_"Truth be known, the clothes are much appreciated amigo."_


----------



## Mimic (Sep 4, 2003)

Miguel sits up straighter as if he remembers something.

_"Speaking of powers, I know that I can mimic Kiro's and most of Max's powers but I don't know about the rest of you. Can I attempt to mimic all of you one at a time? Like Kiro said, there is no need to go in totally blind and it's not going to hurt any of you, although I can't vouch for myself yet."_ Looking around at the puzzled faces Miguel expains further. _"Some peoples abilities are too powerful for me to mimic, I am not sure what makes the power to strong but when I attempt it on those people, it can hurt me, sometimes alot. But I got to know and better now then in the middle of a fight."_  Miguel says with a weak smile, it's obvious that he isn't looking forward to this.

OOC: assuming no one argues

_" Ok, cool. Your the closest, might as well start with you dude."_ Miguel says pointing to Tryone

OOC: Miguel will attempt to mimic everyone's powers to see who it works with and who it doesn't. If anyone objects he will not mimic that person.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 5, 2003)

"I would really appreciate it if you didnt copy me please.  That seems pretty....intrusive."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 5, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _" Ok, cool. Your the closest, might as well start with you dude."_ Miguel says pointing to Tryone




"I can control movement of people and things," Tyrone says absently.  "And I can shove things around too."  He is paying a lot of attention to the side mirror.  "I must be losin' it.  I keep seein' the same car back there a ways."

Turning his attention back to the road ahead, he says, "Unless you want to freeze someone in place or blow out a van window, I don't think you'll get much out of mimicing my powers just now, bro.  Damn, there it is again," he says, glancing in the mirror.

OOC:  Yes, I'm making up the car...or am I?  But after escaping, using his powers and going without sleep, he's touchy, irratable and probably feeling a bit more paranoid than he normally lets on.


----------



## Deva (Sep 5, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Speaking of powers, I know that I can mimic Kiro's and most of Max's powers but I don't know about the rest of you. Can I attempt to mimic all of you one at a time? Like Kiro said, there is no need to go in totally blind and it's not going to hurt any of you, although I can't vouch for myself yet."




" I'm with Aaron on this one," Realizing that she's not going to get any rest she sits up. "Beside, taking on my Telepathic abilities may be more of a headache than you want to have. Unless you can control it, it's not as fun as people think it is."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "I must be losin' it. I keep seein' the same car back there a ways."




Sarah glances over her shoulder and out the back window. " He's probably just a piggy-back. You know, follow behind the fastest car on the road and let them get the ticket..." _...or then again, maybe not._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 5, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "I would really appreciate it if you didnt copy me please.  That seems pretty....intrusive."






			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Turning his attention back to the road ahead, he says, "Unless you want to freeze someone in place or blow out a van window, I don't think you'll get much out of mimicing my powers just now, bro.






			
				 Deva said:
			
		

> " I'm with Aaron on this one,"




_"I think your missing the point here,"_ Miguel sighs as he rubs his forehead _"I'm not going to use your powers, I just want to see if I can copy them, or would you rather me wait and get distracted at a critical time in a fight?"_

_"I know it's creepy, trust me I have been told it a lot, but we all know that the moment we stop for any length of time, the government and what ever company they were working with is going to swoop down and try to nab us all, personally I am NOT going back. So in order for that to happen I have to use my abilities to their fullest, which means I have to know what powers I can copy and which ones will give me a splitting headache,"_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 5, 2003)

> "Jeezus, people. Yad think you never wore blue jeans and t-shirts before. I don't know what 'style' you people have, but welcome to how 50% of the world's population from modern countries dress in their leisure time. It wasn't a shopping trip; it was a get me out of these freaking convict clothes trip. But don't worry, I learned my lesson," he says. "Yall can go find your own clothes from now on. Ya know, with your own _extensive_ reserve of funds."



"I am thankful for the clothes Tyrone, I was merely commenting on the fact that the T-shirt isn't stretchy enough...  and the jeans are a little tight and plain, not to mention the pull in all the wrong places." Kiro states as he shifts around, trying to get comfortable.  He turns to see if Max is okay and his eyes widen a bit, "I see, so that's how you change, kind of violent and agonizing isn't it?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

"Miguel is right, his main power is copying the powers of others, if he knows ahead of time how best to defend himself, it'll better in the end for all of us," Jaya says.  She tenses up a bit, looking up at Miguel, "However, Miguel, I don't want you to ever copy my power, for any reason.  Using my powers...has consequences.  I'm prepared to be responsible for them when I use them, but not you, alright?  I'm serious."  She stares out the window, trying to avoid gazes, adding, "And, no, I do not want to elaborate on that at all."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 6, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> " I'm with Aaron on this one,"




Tyrone rolls his eyes.  "So says the person who attempts to violate my mind," he mutters, just loud enough for Miguel to hear.  "Hail, double standard!" he says a bit louder.

"Yo, go ahead and copy away, just don't copy el toro or you'll likely blow out our shocks."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 6, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone rolls his eyes.  "So says the person who attempts to violate my mind," he mutters, just loud enough for Miguel to hear.  "Hail, double standard!" he says a bit louder.
> 
> "Yo, go ahead and copy away, just don't copy el toro or you'll likely blow out our shocks."




_"Nah, don't need to, I know the my limits with Max and Kiro. It's the rest of you that's unknown."_

Miguel leans in towards Tryone, lowering his voice so only he can hear,

_"Dude, Kinda of harsh, don't you think?"_

If the others agree he will attempt to mimic them


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

Jaya asks for the vidcell.  She dials a number, turning the video back on.  An older woman with brown hair turning grey apapears on the small screen.  A look of shock comes over the woman.  "Jaya," she says, "what's happened?  I saw your picture on the news!  They say you're an elite terrorist!  My goodness, that's not true, is it?"

"No, aunt Judy, don't believe any of that stuff they say about me on the TV, it's all lies.  My friends and I are being set up," Jaya responds.

"So you're not an elite then?  Why would they say these things?  What did you do?" Judy says, perplexed.

Jaya rubs her forehead, grimacing a little.  "Well, no, it turns out I am an elite...it's a long story," she says.  "Aunt Judy, I need to ask a _really_ big favor.  We need a place to stop for a couple of hours, do you mind if we stop there?  We won't be any longer than we have to be, I promise."

"Of course, dear," Judy tells her, "if you didn't do anything wrong, then I believe you.  Have you called your parents?  I called them when I saw you on the TV.  They're worried about you, Jaya."

"I know, but I can't, not yet," Jaya says.  "They would ask too many questions and I don't want them involved in this.  I don't want to involve you either, but I have no where else to turn right now."

Judy's expression turns to pity.  "You poor girl.  Gerald and I will help you any way we can."

"Thanks," Jaya says, smiling.  "We should be there in about 90 minutes.  I need you to sterilize some water for me, and maybe set up a table with an old tablecloth in a well lit room.  I'm going to need to perform some emergency surgery when we get there."

"Oh, my, is someone hurt?" Judy asks.

"No, it's more like elective surgery, but it is rather important," Jaya responds.

Judy sighs, but smiles.  "I understand, you don't want to talk about it.  You've always been a stuborn girl, I know better than to pry.  I'll have supper ready when you get here, too.  See you soon," she says as she smiles and waves.

"Bye," Jaya says with a smile, before turning the cell off.  "Okay, looks like things are a go," she says with relief.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 6, 2003)

_"Alright lets get this over with."_ Miguel sighs

He glances over to Tyrone, muttering to himself _"Now for the first victim?"_

Tyrone glances over to look at Miguel as a slight sensation passes through his body, much like one gets when walking through a spider's web. Tyrone sees the passager start to take on his own form.

_"See not to painfull was it amigo?"_ Miguel says to Tyrone, shifting back to his natural shape. Miguel closes his eyes leans back in the seat _"Actually I was kind of figureing that I wouldn't be able to mimic your power. Guess I was wrong."_ 

He turns his head to get a better look at everyone, he looks over and his eyes settle on Samantha. _"Your next chica."_

Samantha, shivers slightly as Miguel takes her form, fur and all, much quicker than Tyrone. _"Whoa, cats get alot more sensory information than humans do."_ Miguel brings up his hand as a set of claws pop out. _"These could come in handy."_

_"Ok, who's next"_ comments Miguel reverting to his own form. He glances at Jaya, who is looking out the window, a looks of temptation passes across his face as he forces himself to look elsewhere, locking eyes with Sarah.

The same sensation passes though Sarah as the other two as Miguel shifts to look like her twin._"Your right. "How do you determine who's voice is who's? hopefully I will not have to do that too much"_ states Miguel as he returns to his shape.

Miguel leans back into the seat, his face white with exhaustion

_"Ok, I have forgotten how tiring mimicing so many powers in such a short time can be, I need to sleep i will try to mimic you later cabrito"_

Miguel will lay back in the seat and quickly fall asleep.

OOC: Lame, I know but it will do.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 7, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Ok, I have forgotten how tiring mimicing so many powers in such a short time can be, I need to sleep i will try to mimic you later cabrito"




Aaron will resist any attempt of this nature regardless of the source.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 7, 2003)

The drive, whether nerve-racking or sleep-inducing, is rather uneventful.  The car that seemed to be following the van continues on through Burlington when the van makes its turn.  The trees begin to thin out a bit as you begin to make your way out of the Rockies.

Eventually, Jaya starts giving directions to Tyrone on how to get to the ranch from the highway. Less then ten minutes later, you reach your destination.

*Tanner's Ranch*







The van makes it's way down a dirt road to an white farmhouse.  It's mid-afternoon.


*House*






Jaya jumps out of the van as soon as it stops.  "Let's get moving people," she says.  She makes her way to the house, knocks and lets herself in.  "Aunt Judy?  Uncle Gerry?  We made it," she calls out from the porch.

Judy walks through a doorway and rushes to embrace Jaya.  "It's so good to see you, Jaya," she says.

"You, too," Jaya says with a smile. As the others make their way in, she introduces them to her.  "These were the friends I was telling you about.  Is everything ready?"

"Yes, yes.  My, you are in a hurry, aren't you?  Come along, then." Judy says, moving through the doorway.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 7, 2003)

Tyrone moves like a homing pigeon and in under five seconds has secured himself in the bathroom.  A familiar tinkling sound emerges from under the door along with a happy sigh.

"Ahhh ya man, that's the stuff.  Ahhhhhhh!"

About five minutes later, you hear the toilet flush and the sink run and Tyrone comes out washing his hands.  Again, like a homing pigeon, he makes a beeline for the cookie jar and starts munching away.

"Mmmm.  Good cookies, auntie," he says while eating.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2003)

Miguel awakes up  as Jaya jumps out of the van

_"No officer, I swear I found it here..."_

He blurts out sitting up straight, Miguel glances around as if just remembering where he is.

_"Madre del dios, I can't believe I would rather be there then here."_ 

Miguel mutters to himself as he gets out of the van and stretches.

Miguel walks into the house with the others.

_"Nice house you got here, got any food?"_

Miguel proceeds to go into the kitchen and starts eating what ever is offered.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 8, 2003)

Aaron looks to Jaya as he heads towards the house, "Can we just..... you know..." as he points to the back of his head, "and get out of here?" 

Upon entering the house, he greets their hosts graciously, "Hello Sir, Ma'am.  Thank you for letting us stop by." 

The only thing he is looking for is the operating table so he can no longer be trackable.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2003)

Miguel lifts up his food to Tyrone who is eating a cookie.

_"Here's to the first rule of being a soldier, eat when you can."_

_"So who's getting done first?"_ Miguel says to Jaya raising his voice so she can hear. _"Personally, I think Max and Sarah should go first, we may need their talents soon."_


----------



## Cheetah (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey It Works......


Doing stuff:Running  ...  Thinking 
Noise:  Meow 
<Out of charater>


     "Hmm  ..."  

Samantha walks out side looking at the green grass, blue sky and takes a big breath of freedom.

     "What to do?  What to do?"

PURRR!  ...  PURRR! 

     "Should I walk around?"  

She sees the barn.  She smiles. 

     "I'll snoop in there, and maybe feed the chickens or somthing."

"Maybe I'll find somthing to eat or drink as well.  He-he." 

<She is going to look for eggs from chickens, and then for a Still if the farmer has one of course  ...  ;-p>

After a little snooping Samantha desides to take a walk into the forest.  Looking at the pretty Summer/Fall leafs.   ...  <What season is it?>  ...  She is going to be on the look out for anything out of place if this setting.  Like people, Snippers, Attack choppers, ect ect.


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 8, 2003)

Max, getting out of the van, smiles as he looks at the welcoming farm yard. _This looks like a nice place._ Upon walking into the house, Max sees Tyrone walking out of the bathroom with a look of ecstasy in his eyes. _So thats where the bathroom is_, Max thinks to himself before rushing in.

"Ummm, I wouldn't use that if I were anyone. At least for a little while," he says after finishing his business in the bathroom.

Max makes his way to the kitchen counter where everyone seems be huddled around. He starts playing with some doilies as he grabs a cookie and listens in on Tyrome, Jaya and Miguel.


----------



## Deva (Sep 8, 2003)

As everyone else enters the farmhouse, Sarah takes a pair of jeans from the numerous bags left in the van and quickly changes from the clothes she had been wearing. The pants are a little loose, but sit comfortably low on her hips and allow her to tuck the pistol in the waistband behind her back.  

After a moment, a new t-shirt slipped over her head, she pushes the screen door open and steps inside. Her head lowers slightly in a polite nod to the older couple. " Thank you for the use of your home, we shouldn't be here too long."

She turns to Jaya. " What do you need me to do?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 8, 2003)

Through the doorway, it opens into a kitchen, a counter seperating the cooking area from the dining area.  Three men, one older man and two young men, are entring from another doorway, which looks to lead to a living room.  The table is set with a roast beef and pork chops, mashed potaoes, corn, peas, bread and other foods.  "We were just getting dinner ready, please help yourself, I made extra" Judy says to the group.  "This is my husband, Gerald," she says, pointing to the rough, grey-haired man.  "And this is Steven, our son," she nods to the brown-haired man, who looks to be in his early twenties.  He nods at the group, smiling at Jaya in particular.  "And that's our farmhand, Calvin," she says point to the well-muscled blonde man, a little older than Steven.  He smiles in return, his eyes seem to linger on Sarah more than anyone else.  The three take seats at the table, of which there are enough for almost everybody (there are eight).

Jaya nods to Miguel and Aaron.  "Yeah, we need to get to work.  Aaron, come with me, the rest of you, get something to eat while you can," she says.  She starts to head for the next room, when she stops, and looks around at everyone.  "Hey, where's Sam?  Didn't she come in?"

_OOC: She barely made her Spot check, 15 vs DC 15_

*Sam*
Sam enters the henhouse.  It appears the hens have recently been (not sure what the term is, but the farmer has taken the eggs ), but there are two stray eggs available.

The copse of trees out back is somewhat sparse compared to what you've been travelling through today, but there's a nice breeze.  Sam notices the clouds are beginning to thicken overhead, not really rainclouds, but they blot out the summer sun.

_OOC: Sam notices nothing out of the ordinary yet_


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2003)

Miguel eats like only a hungry 19 year old can. 

Once he is done, he will use the washroom, hoping that it is aired out after Max's visit.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 8, 2003)

"Yo! Real food!" Tyrone exclaims as he sees the spread and sets down the cookies.  Rather than take up room at the table, or reach over anyone to get a helping of food, he turns to his powers.

POWERS:  Tyrone uses his Kinetic Energy Control to float a plate down the table, putting a helping of darn near everything onto his plate.  He'll float it over to the counter between the kitchen and dining room, then float utensils over as well.

"I been sittin' in dang near all day, yo," he says, taking his plate of food in hand.  "I'm gonna hang on the front step and get some fresh air while I eat.  Thanks for the grub."

As he heads out the door, he calls to Jaya, "Yo, sweetness!  Holla when you're ready for me!"  He settles on the front steps and tosses his trenchcoat over the railing.  Tucking a napkin in his shirt collar, he wolfs down his meal fairly quickly.


----------



## Cheetah (Sep 8, 2003)

OOC:  I think Tyrone Just made an oopsie......    It's not a good idea to flash your powers like that around strangers.  They might belive we are the bad guys like the TV said.  Of coures I made a oopsie as well.  I wandered away from the group.  Does everyone know what usally happens when we  ...  Split up the Party!!!  ...        I wonder what my new charater is going to be now?  After a gory bloody death that is.......

Well I guess cirousity did kill this kitten........  

Later  ...  Maybe  ...


----------



## Cheetah (Sep 8, 2003)

OOC:  I think Tyrone Just made an oopsie......    It's not a good idea to flash your powers like that around strangers.  They might belive we are the bad guys like the TV said.  Of coures I made a oopsie as well.  I wandered away from the group.  Does everyone know what usally happens when we  ...  Split up the Party!!!  ...        I wonder what my new charater is going to be now?  After a gory bloody death that is.......

Well I guess cirousity did kill this kitten........  

Later  ...  Maybe  ...


----------



## Elementor (Sep 9, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jaya nods to Miguel and Aaron.  "Yeah, we need to get to work.  Aaron, come with me, the rest of you, get something to eat while you can," she says.




Aaron looks longingly at the food set out on the table but follows Jaya as instructed, "Yes Doctor" an obvious look of worry on his face.

ooc:  Sam.....we have an OOC tread specifically for posts like that.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 9, 2003)

_OOC: Cheetah, best to keep those kinds of messages on the OOC thread, alrighty? (especially if you're going to double-post )  And don't worry too much about 'spliting up the party' in this game, this isn't a dungeon crawl _

The Tanners watch in amazement as Tyrone moves the plate and food without touching them, wave-effects rippling around the objects as he does.  "So you folks are elites," Gerald says.  "You didn't attack that facility, though, like they say on the TV?  So why would they say you did then?"

"Gerald, now, no need to pry," Judy says, taking a seat.  "I'm sure they're quite hungry and tired, let them be for a moment."

Jaya, looking out the kitchen window, sighs.  "I don't have time for this,"  she turns around, to go back into the living room with Aaron, but Steven is standing in front of her.

"So, what, you don't say 'hi'?" Steven says with a grin.

Jaya rolls her eyes.  "Hi, squirt," she says.

Steven frowns a bit, "Y'know, you can't call me that anymore, I'm taller than you."

Jaya smirks, "Whatever, squirt.  Look, I'm kinda busy.  Go eat, I'll talk to you later."

"Hmph," is all he says in reply, returning to his seat.  Jaya, makes her way to the living room, making sure Aaron is in tow.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 9, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Aaron looks longingly at the food set out on the table but follows Jaya as instructed, "Yes Doctor" an obvious look of worry on his face.




Jaya enters the living room.  The table is set-up exactly where she expected it.  The living room is quite spacious.  The table is covered with linen, as is the floor beneath.  A smaller table is set-up nearby with a metal pot of water and a small white jug and clean towels beside it.  Jaya looks it over.  "Hey, peroxide, excellent.  You'll be happy to know that we shouldn't get any fatal infections today," she tells a nervous-looking Aaron with a grin.  "Hey, don't worry about it, Aaron, I'm a pro," she says with a wink as she removes a bottle of liquid and a number of needles, syringes and a couple of scalpels.

"Now, take off your shirt and lay down.  I know it'll be uncomfortable, but you need to lay with your head face down on the table."  She grabs a pillow from a nearby couch, placing it on the table.  "This should help.  Now, I thought about putting you under to do this, but you'd all be unconscious and groggy for hours, not a good thing with us being chased...so, I've got a local anesthetic here.  You won't feel anything.  I'm not even going to be cutting very deep; there won't be much blood.  And I don't want to make you more nervous, but it is _very_, no _extremely_, important that you don't move during this procedure.  It'll take about 2 to 3 minutes before I'm ready to sew you back up.  Do you understand?  Just lay there and think nice thoughts, it'll be over before you know it."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 9, 2003)

Tyrone finishes eating and puts his plate in the sink.  He thanks Judy for the meal and wanders back outside to look around, rather than bother Jaya as she operates.  He makes his way to the wooded back yard, finding a big hammock there.  (OOC: Wouldn't you have a hammock there?)

"Hey, now that is a boss idea," he says to himself as he floats up and in to the hammock.  Comfortable, he puts his trenchcoat over his legs, and, with a full stomach and after the rigors of the day, and with the hammock swaying slightly in the light breeze, he's soon fast asleep.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 9, 2003)

Miguel finishes up in the bathroom and wanders back into the kitchen.

_"Great meal, food fit for a king. I will be outside if anyone wants me. I don't suppose that I could bum a smoke off of anyone?"_

With or without a cigarette in hand, Miguel will go outside and will stroll around, checking out the place, he spots someone in the hammack and will head in that direction.

Once he realises that it's Tyrone, and that he is asleep Miguel will be as quiet as possible and start to turn to leave. Abrubtly stopping and surpressing a laugh, Miguel will attempt to quietly approach Tyrone, lean in close to his head, while mimicing Jaya's voice and whisper rather graphic suggestions to him.

Not wanting to press his luck and have Tyrone wake up, Miguel only does this for a few moments, he will then as quietly as he can leave, Once out of ear shot, he will let out a quick laugh and continue to look around, staying well within hearing if anyone was looking for him.


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 10, 2003)

Max grabs a plate and rushes to the table. As he grabs some helpings of mash potatoes, he grabs a seat next to Steven. The young Greek's hands are shaking as he hasn't eaten anything but a cookie in quite some time. After Jaya and Steven exchange their chit-chat, Steven sits down as Max leans over and says in his broken Greek accient, "Can't win 'em all big guy. Oh could you pass me the roast beef?"


----------



## Deva (Sep 10, 2003)

At the sight of the food spread out on the table Sarah's stomach rumbles softy. It had been a long time since she had a descent cooked meal. Taking a plate from the counter she fills it with a moderate portion of roast beef, corn and potatoes " If you gentlemen will excuse me, I think I'd like to this outside. I've been stuck inside a little too long."

She takes the plate of food to the porch and sets it on the railing. Eating slowly and enjoying every bite - god knows when she'd be eating like this again! - she keeps an eye on the road to the farmhouse, watching and listening for what she knows will come sooner or later.

POWERS: Listen [9]; Spot [9]


----------



## Agamon (Sep 10, 2003)

*American Freedom’s Personal Areodyne*

“But, I was on vacation…”

Screaming Eagle, sitting at the controls of the aerodyne, switches on the automatic pilot.  “Andrew, that’s all you’ve said since we’ve boarded.  Enough already,” she says, looking to the hairy, beast-like person sitting next to her in the co-pilot’s chair.

“Yeah, but, I was on vacation…” Andrew says again.

“Well, this job sometimes requires a little extra work, Devil.  You know that.  Quit complaining,” Eagle says, rolling her eyes.

“It’d be nice if the government could get another team together, then we wouldn’t be on call 24/7,” he replies with a snort.  He looks back at the other person sitting in the cockpit with them.  “Do you have the profiles up, yet, Barry?”

The young man in the back nods as he types on the laptop in front of him.  “Yeah, here they are,” Barry says, scratching his goateed chin.  “Now, let’s see what we got here,” he says clicking a link.  “Samantha Montgomery.  Woah, a cutie,” he says, and then laughs.  “You gotta be kidding me, she’s an anthropomorphic cat.  Ouch, those claws are bigger than yours, Devil.”

“It’s not the size, it’s how you use it,” Andrew replies with a grin.

“Ahuh…she’s fast, and a quick healer, too, we better keep an eye on that,” Barry says.  “Hmmm,” he says, moving on, “Aaron Kuyper.  He can assume one of four elemental forms and control those elements, too.  Geez, he’s just a kid.  Who recruits kids into a terrorist group?”

“The same terrorist group that makes its getaway in a minivan, maybe,” Jennifer replies with a bit of smile.  “I’m starting to think these people aren’t associated with Pantheon directly, maybe just sympathizers that got in over their heads.”

“No kidding,” Barry says, grinning himself.  “Okay, next is Miguel…huh, no last name.  He must be a soccer player.  Hey, this is interesting; he can copy another elite’s powers and use them himself.  Geez, this guy could be dangerous.”

“They’re all dangerous, Berrett, keep that in mind.  They may be amateur terrorists, but they’re elites nonetheless.  Don’t think this is going to be a walk in the park,” Screaming Eagle says, looking over the instrument panel.

“I know, I know,” Barry says.  He scrolls down some more.  “They have a big guy, Maximillion Romanoff.  He turns into a minotaur and can take a lot of physical punishment.  We really coulda used Silvertip on this mission.”

“Yeah, well, he’s backpacking somewhere in the Northwest, without his cell phone, I believe he said,” Jersey Devil says, shaking his head.  “Now why didn’t I think of that?”

“Jaya Kalam.  A scientist.  Another one we need to take care of quickly; she can both make an elite’s powers more powerful or stop them from working completely.  That’s not a good combo for us,” Berrett says, scratching his chin again as he stares at the screen.

“Well, we’ll just have to take her down first, no problem,” Andrew replies, grinning a sharp-toothed grin.

“Maybe not…they have a mind witch, too.  Sarah Edwards.  Telekinetic and telepath.  I hate fighting those,” Berrett says, rubbing a temple.

Andrew looks at the screen, “Huh, she was a police officer, too.  I heard of bad cops, but that’s ridiculous.”

Berrett groans at the lame joke.  “Kiro Shiantsu…what the…hey, check this out, that’s Kensei!”

“What?  Very funny, Berrett, I think you need your eyes checked,” Jennifer said, still looking over the controls.

“Hey, I’m not kidding, looks just like him…well, except he’s a kid,” Berrett replies.

Jennifer turns to look at the screen.  “Berrett, that’s not funny, just because he’s…wow, he does look like Kensei.”

“Yeah, that’s nothing, check his powers out,” Berrett replies, looking stumped.

“What the hell?  Does Kensei have a little brother?” Andrew asks, looking at the screen.

“I don’t know,” Jennifer says, “But what’s the odds his brother would be an elite and have the same powers as he does?  Anyway, it doesn’t really matter who he is, he’s part of the group that we’re to take into custody.”

Berrett shrugs and continues.  “Heh, and now this last guy looks like Tyroc…hey, I think it is Tyroc!”

“Tyroc?  Really?  I heard he had disappeared a couple months ago,” Eagle says.

Andrew snorts, “Yeah, to go to terrorist school.  A bad terrorist school, at that.”

A light began flashing on the control panel.  “An incoming message,” Jennifer says.  Her face suddenly shows annoyance.  “…from Strafe.  I knew it.”  She presses a button and a small screen lights up, showing a rough, unshaven man’s face.

“Hey, Eagle, baby, how you doing?” he says with a smirk.  “Just lettin’ ya know that me and my Evo boys are on the way to give you suits a hand.”

“If it were up to me, Strafe, I wouldn’t have your hand, or any of the rest of you, anywhere near us,” Screaming Eagle replies curtly.

“Yeah, well, both our bosses say differently, so looks like we’ll have to play nice,” Strafe says with a cocky grin.

“You bastard,” Berrett spits at the screen in reply.  “I still owe you for that stunt you pulled in LA last year.”

“Oh, hey, Neutron.  Not in your usual meth-induced haze, I see,” Strafe replies with mock concern.  “Look, you buncha momma’s boys, we’re supposed to be working together on this job.  Leave your baggage at the door, we can settle some other time.  I ain’t messin’ this job up, you’d best not be either.”

“Listen up, Chafe,” Jersey Devil mocks, “Don’t worry about us.  We actually have some concern for the people that these freaks could hurt, we’re not just chasing after a few dollars like you and your toads.”

“Hey, the only difference between me and you is that you have one boss, mine keep changing.  You make some pretty sweet coin with your nice little government jobs.  Don’t tell me you’d do this crap for free just to help the _poor people_,” Strafe says.  “Anyway, they’re closer to us than you, we’ll be there soon, but don’t worry, we won’t start the fun without you.  Later, angel,” he says, winking at the winged woman before signing off.

Andrew sighs.  “I’m supposed to be on vacation…”


----------



## Mimic (Sep 10, 2003)

Miguel wanders around looking at the scenery, fairly ingrossed with what a farmstead looks like, he wanders around back to the porch and sees Sarah eating her dinner. He pauses for a moment, indecision crosses his face for a moment and then he strides up and sits quietly across from her for a few moments.

_"Hey, don't suppose you have a smoke I could borrow, do you?"_

_"So, let me ask you, what's the deal? Did I do something personally or did you just not like me on principle? I know your a cop and all and your kind doesn't really get along with the people that I usually hang around with but since we are going to be stuck together for a while I figure that we should at least make an attempt at friendship."_


----------



## Deva (Sep 10, 2003)

Sarah was just finishing the plate of food, comfortably full for now, when Miguel walked up the stairs of the porch and sat near her.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Hey, don't suppose you have a smoke I could borrow, do you?"_




She shakes her head, sitting the empty plate on the floor so it wouldn't fall from the railing as she lifted herself to sit on the two-by-four. "God, I wish!" She chuckles and runs her fingers through her tangled turquoise hair.  "If you find one, let me know."



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> _"So, let me ask you, what's the deal? Did I do something personally or did you just not like me on principle? I know your a cop and all and your kind doesn't really get along with the people that I usually hang around with but since we are going to be stuck together for a while I figure that we should at least make an attempt at friendship."_




"My kind?" She looks at him in amazement. "You make it sound like I'm not human or something. And as for not liking you... I don't know you. All I do know is that you and I are in the same boat right now and need to work together to sort this mess out. Regardless of who we were before, or how things turn out, our lives are going to be a hell of a lot different. So even if  _my kind_  and your friends never got along, it doesn't matter to me. You watch my back, I'll watch yours."


----------



## Elementor (Sep 10, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Now, take off your shirt and lay down.  I know it'll be uncomfortable, but you need to lay with your head face down on the table."  She grabs a pillow from a nearby couch, placing it on the table.  "This should help.  Now, I thought about putting you under to do this, but you'd all be unconscious and groggy for hours, not a good thing with us being chased...so, I've got a local anesthetic here.  You won't feel anything.  I'm not even going to be cutting very deep; there won't be much blood.  And I don't want to make you more nervous, but it is _very_, no _extremely_, important that you don't move during this procedure.  It'll take about 2 to 3 minutes before I'm ready to sew you back up.  Do you understand?  Just lay there and think nice thoughts, it'll be over before you know it."




Aaron lays face down in the pillow staring hard at the pattern.  Not going to move......Ow....I hate needles....don't flinch......not going to die....not going to die....please don't let me die....Is it 2 minutes yet?  Are we done?  I still feel her poking around back there I better wait.  Don't move....don't flinch...   Gah!  I can't feel my legs!!  Oh wait, yes I can they are just falling asleep.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 10, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> She shakes her head, sitting the empty plate on the floor so it wouldn't fall from the railing as she lifted herself to sit on the two-by-four. "God, I wish!" She chuckles and runs her fingers through her tangled turquoise hair.  "If you find one, let me know."




_"Sure, I don't mind sharing."_ Miguel glances at Sarah's hair. _"Never seen a cop with blue hair before, unless they were a Narc. I take it that's what you were doing when you got nabbed? Actually I am a bit surprised that you are here, considering that they were doing illegal genetic experiments, I would have assumed that they would do it on people that wouldn't be missed. So unless you are so good at undercover work they didn't realise who you really were, I'd say that someone in your force doesn't have a very high opinion of you."_



> "My kind?" She looks at him in amazement. "You make it sound like I'm not human or something.




_"If you saw some of the things that cops did, that I have, you wouldn't think they were human either."_



> "And as for not liking you... I don't know you. All I do know is that you and I are in the same boat right now and need to work together to sort this mess out. Regardless of who we were before, or how things turn out, our lives are going to be a hell of a lot different. So even if  _my kind_  and your friends never got along, it doesn't matter to me. You watch my back, I'll watch yours."




_"Yea, I know what you mean. Since we will be fighting for our lives sooner or later I figured to get it out in the open, see where we stand with each other. Also I don't think it's going to get any easier any time soon, once we get these chips out of our heads, we'll be nothing but walking, breathing scandals and I don't think whoever grabbed us is going to let us just walk away. And"_ Miguel flashes Sarah a smile and a wink _"I never said that the people I hung around with were my friends."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 10, 2003)

Kiro leaves the van and takes a few minutes to stretch and go through some basic katas before heading into the farmhouse, he looks over the display of Europian food and sighs slightly but an audible gurgle sets him back into motion.  He grabs a plate with a few pork chops and some bread and procedes to take his time eating, focusing more on keeping an eye on everyone else in the room.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 11, 2003)

*The "Operating Room"*
After a couple minutes of work, Jaya says, "There, that should do it, two stitches and you'l be like new...or old, I guess."  She stitches him up and then taps Aaron on the shoulder, showing him the tiny chip sitting on her gloved finger.  "We just made somebody very angry.  Go get Sarah so we can do it again," she says, smiling through her mask.

_Edit: OOC: Forgot to put the skill check.  Take 10 at Medicine gives 21 to DC 19_

*The Kitchen*
Steven gives a half-hearted grin to Max as he sits back down.  "Yeah, well, she did used to babysit me, I suppose I shouldn't expect much else," he says, tearing into a bun.  "So, what's she doing in there anyway?"

"Your friends ain't too friendly," Calvin adds, looking at Kiro and pointing a fork in the direction of the door.  "You guys must be in some kinda trouble, you all look pretty uptight.  You think the cops will find you here?  Is it the cops that are after you?"


----------



## Elementor (Sep 11, 2003)

A much relieved Aaron hops off the table after the stitches are in and heads into the Kitchen.  "Hey guys," he says with a big grin on his face, "where's Sarah?  She's on the chopping block next."


----------



## Deva (Sep 11, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Sure, I don't mind sharing."_ Miguel glances at Sarah's hair. _"Never seen a cop with blue hair before, unless they were a Narc. I take it that's what you were doing when you got nabbed? Actually I am a bit surprised that you are here, considering that they were doing illegal genetic experiments, I would have assumed that they would do it on people that wouldn't be missed. So unless you are so good at undercover work they didn't realise who you really were, I'd say that someone in your force doesn't have a very high opinion of you."_




" Yea, something like that..." She looks away from Miguel, frowning noticeably. She hadn't given any thought to why she had ended up in that cell, always assumed it had been some random thing. But what Miguel was saying...

How did they know she was there? First shift back since the shooting, first night with the new department, first assignment, first time without a partner. Okay, so the random thing would mean a hell of a lot of coincidences, but it was possible, wasn't it? No one in the Precinct even knew she was an elite before the shooting, and even after her Captain had told only those that needed to know. She could count them all on one hand and she had trusted each one of them with her life.

A sick feeling creeps over her as she begins to realize that it was more than likely that someone had set her up.




			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> A much relieved Aaron hops off the table after the stitches are in and heads into the Kitchen.  "Hey guys," he says with a big grin on his face, "where's Sarah?  She's on the chopping block next."




She slides from the railing of the porch as she hears Aaron inside the kitchen. "That's my cue," She pushed the screen door open and walks through the kitchen and into the living room where Jaya is waiting for her. "Let's get this over with."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 11, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> " Yea, something like that..." She looks away from Miguel, frowning noticeably. She hadn't given any thought to why she had ended up in that cell, always assumed it had been some random thing. But what Miguel was saying...




_"Sorry chica, didn't mean to make you upset."_



> "That's my cue," She pushed the screen door open and walks through the kitchen and into the living room where Jaya is waiting for her. "Let's get this over with."




_"Good luck, make sure that she hasn't been drinking."_


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 11, 2003)

> Quoted from *Steven*
> "So, what's she doing in there anyway?"




Max turns to Steven as he shovels a fork of mashed potatoes into his mouth. He then says with a mouth full of food, "I think she's cutting people's necks open to take out some sort of chips." As he dips his bun-roll into his gravy, Max adds, "Must hurt like a mamushka."



> Quoted from *Calvin*
> "Your friends ain't too friendly," Calvin adds, looking at Kiro and pointing a fork in the direction of the door. "You guys must be in some kinda trouble, you all look pretty uptight. You think the cops will find you here? Is it the cops that are after you?"




Max then starts back at his roast beef as he starts talking again, this time towards Calivn. "Yeah they are an odd bunch for sure. Only guy that seems normal is the kid Aaron. My parents back in Russia wouldn't aprove of me hanging out with a girl with blue hair or a theif. Then he started again this time stairing into space, looking distant and talking to no one imparticular, "But if thats what I gotta do so I don't go back to that place, then I'll do it." Max then shakes his head, turns back to Calvin and says, "Sorry, I ramble a bit when I get talking. Comes from growing up in a big family I guess." He then adds in his Greek accient, "This place kinda reminds me of home, except we lived in tents. Ahhh those were the days. Before that horned beast came into my life."

Max then finishes his plate then asks Kiro, "Could you pass the pork chops?" as he takes a few more scoops of mashed potatoes.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 11, 2003)

Aaron watches everyone inhaling food and has no idea how they can be hungry again.  "Ma'am, could I just have a glass of milk please?  I am still full from the sub I ate an hour ago."


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 11, 2003)

"Don't forget to mention the cop and the secret agent..." Kiro says with a wink and a knowing grin as he hands Max a plate with 2 sizy pork chops on it, "Quite the group indeed if you overlook the two students and... What exactly did you do before this Max?"


> Aaron watches everyone inhaling food and has no idea how they can be hungry again. "Ma'am, could I just have a glass of milk please? I am still full from the sub I ate an hour ago."



Kiro shakes his head thinking, _"You can lead a horse to water..."_

"Aaron, perhaps you should eat good food when good food is before you, lest you want for it when there is none in sight?" He states between mouthfulls, trying to supress a chuckle as he realizes how much he sounds like his father.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 12, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> "Aaron, perhaps you should eat good food when good food is before you, lest you want for it when there is none in sight?" He states between mouthfulls, trying to supress a chuckle as he realizes how much he sounds like his father.




"Perhaps ye should not continually fill thy face lest ye become a big fat pig!" 

Aaron notices that everyone is staring at him.  "Ok fine!"  He grabs a plate and tries a little of everything just to be polite even though he isnt hungry.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Living Room*
Jaya gives Sarah the same speech as Aaron as she puts on a new pair of latex gloves, adding, "If you want to watch the procedure on the others, it'd probably be a good idea.  I'm hoping that mentally picturing it for you will do when I get you to remove mine, but it wouldn't hurt for you to see it done a few times."

Once Sarah is laying down and comfortable, Jaya begins once again.  A few minutes later, when she finishes and has the stiches in, she says, "Can you go get someone that's done eating, please," she says, cleaning up.

_OOC: Doing this 7 times will get monotonous.  We'll just play the scenes outside the living room.  When someone that's done tags you, go in the living room and come out a few minutes later and get someone else that needs to have it done.  We'll rejoin it once it's Jaya's turn, which won't be an automatic success..._ 

*The Kitchen*
Judy smiles as Aaron grabs a plate.  "Now, you growing boys need your nourishment.  Help yourselves, there's lots."

"So that other guy can float stuff, what can you guys do?  Are you all elites?  That must be pretty cool," Steven says between bites of food, looking at Max, Kiro and Aaron.


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 12, 2003)

> "... What exactly did you do before this Max?"






> "So that other guy can float stuff, what can you guys do? Are you all elites? That must be pretty cool," Steven says between bites of food, looking at Max, Kiro and Aaron.




Max stops shovelling food into his mouth to answer both questions. First he turns to Kiro. "Well me and my... other half... were wondering most of Eastern Europe, looking for my lost family. Being Gypsies, they moved around a lot, so I figured I could find them. We went around, doing good where ever we could. Even though "he" comes off as a jerk sometimes, he still is on our side, the good guys. We helped Chechen resistance groups in the Chechnia/Russia war a few years back. After that the Russians sent some agents to find us. Ex-KGB I think they were, short work we made of them," Max pauses as he chuckles in his thick Greek accient. Then continues, "Then they finally did get a hold of us, at least I think it was them. They had much better machinery this time around, the big guy could hardly dent this mechanical suit they had. Then I think it was one of those... what do you call them? Ah-- an Elite that took us down, some sort of mental power," he says scratching his head. "Anyway when I woke up, I was in a room with a bright light all clamped down. I think they were doing tests on the Minotaur, my clothes were all ripped and they told me to turn back into him or I would be dead. I told them I couldn't, he comes on his own terms." Max then began to stare into space again and he began to trail off as he said, "Such horrible things they did to me when I did not turn into the Minotaur..." Giving a few blinks, Max looks like he realizes where he is again and starts back at his story. "Anyways, I do not know how I got to North America, I have never been here before. You have a lot of cities here, and its warmer here than back home."

Max then starts at his pork chops, and turns to Steven. "No, I am not an Elite, I guess is what you call them. All who knew me in Europe, friends and family alike, believed me to be a demi-god, who could call down the power of the Minatour of ancient times. I have no proof to prove them wrong, only that I do not feel any different than any of you. But I can call down the power of the Minotaur. So I have taken their word as fact, I am a demi-god, sent here to do good for those in need." he said with a smile. "Though at times he can be trouble... I can not control him fully, once he comes out, he is in control. And sometimes he forgets my golden rule, don't lower yourself to their level. He has killed people in the past, and I have tried telling him to stop, and I hope he will listen. Sometimes he can be trying..."

Max then finished his second plate and turned to aunt Judy, "Thank you oh so much madam, I have not had a meal like that in what seems an eternity."


----------



## Deva (Sep 12, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *The Living Room*
> Jaya gives Sarah the same speech as Aaron as she puts on a new pair of latex gloves, adding, "If you want to watch the procedure on the others, it'd probably be a good idea.  I'm hoping that mentally picturing it for you will do when I get you to remove mine, but it wouldn't hurt for you to see it done a few times."
> 
> Once Sarah is laying down and comfortable, Jaya begins once again.  A few minutes later, when she finishes and has the stiches in, she says, "Can you go get someone that's done eating, please," she says, cleaning up.





Sarah slides from the make-shift operating table and walks back into the kitchen. Kiro and Max are still sitting at the table eating so she goes out to the porch where Miguel is still sitting. " You're next Miguel."

She goes back inside and to the bathroom where she splashes some water on her face and over her hair. A little of the color comes off in on her hands and she hopes that one good washing will take the blue out completely. But there was no time now. She borrows a hair elastic that she saw on the counter and ties her hair back into a tight pony-tail being careful not to pull on the stiches at the back of her head. 

Washing her hands again to ensure no dye remains, she dries them off and goes back into the living room to watch the doctor.

(ooc: Sarah will stay inside the living room from this point on with Jaya, watching each procedure so she has a better idea when it's her turn to play Doctor.)


----------



## Mimic (Sep 12, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Kiro and Max are still sitting at the table eating so she goes out to the porch where Miguel is still sitting. " You're next Miguel."




_"So you going to come in and hold my hand?"_ Miguel says laughing, his face betraying the fact that he is more nervous then he would like to admit.

Miguel walks into the "operating room" and with a small sigh states.

_"Ok, lets get this over with."_

Miguel will take off his shirt, and follow Jaya's instructions. Once the procedure is finished he will go outside and wake up Tyrone.

_"Dude, Jaya says she wants you on a table, right now."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 12, 2003)

"Being an Elite isn't all roses and sunshine you might say...  I knew a few in my high school who got taunted by their peers simply for being different and being too weak or kind to do anything about it, I kind of made it my mission to stop that kind of ignorance back then.  But making a difference in one little town is much easier then changing the world, If we weren't Elites we would never have stood out, we wouldn't have been captured either...  We were detained and experimented on.  Due to the odd nature of who and what we were, we were tortured by those freaks at the base...  for nothing more then being Elites we were treated like lab rats...  So no, it isn't "cool"...   Yes, we can all do wonderous things, like control Light, or the Elements, or lift entire buildings like they were paperweights but in exchange we must face horrible things, most horrid of all coming to terms with not being normal, with the looks baselines give us, that mixture of fear and awe that's all over your face right now!"  Kiro comes to himself and realizes he has risen and is looming over Steven, he looks at the floor and clears his throat, "I'm sorry...  but I had to let that out somehow, I apologize, you offered nothing but hospitality and I broke that code of respect and honour..."  He glances to the others and sighs, "I'll be outside, I need to calm myself."  He makes his way to the door, cursing himself for a fool under his breath the entire way.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 12, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Dude, Jaya says she wants you on a table, right now."_




The sudden wake up call causes Tyrone to rock violently in the hammock, spinning upside down.  He stops himself an instant before hitting the ground face first, turning his head to look at Miguel through his sunglass shielded eyes.  "Yo, man.  Little consideration for a brother.  I could have been hurt, or worse, embarassed."  

He floats to the verticle and touches down, picking his coat up with his powers and slinging it over his shoulder.  He takes off his sunglasses and rubs his eyes, still dull from lack of, and interrupted, sleep, and wanders around the front of the house.  He passes through the kitchen and enters the living room yawning.

"Yo, it's about time," he says, stretching again and tossing his jacket onto a chair.  He takes off his shirt and tosses it on top of his jacket, setting his sunglasses on top of his shirt.  Finally, he hops up on the table.  As he lays down, he says, "Last time you had me on an operating table, bad things happened."

After the short operation he sits up and pulls on his shirt and replaces his sunglasses.  Standing, he puts on his trenchcoat.  "Do I get to keep the little piece of brain?" he says somewhat jokingly as he picks up the chip that was in his head.  He holds it up and looks at it carefully.  "I gotta get a better look at this."

As he holds it up, he pauses and looks past the chip at Sarah.  "Hey yo, your blue is running," he says, tapping the side of his face in front of his left ear.  When Jaya asks him to send someone else in, he exits the kitch, and seeing Kiro in an upset state, notices Sam across the farmyard and shouts, "Yo, babe, Jaya wants you next!"


----------



## Calinon (Sep 12, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I gotta get a better look at this."




Calinon re-enters the kitchen.  "Yo, Auntie.  You gots a computer around here?  And maybe a magnifying glass and a needle or two?  Oh, and some tweezers and maybe a bit of wire, thin stuff?  Time to see what's on this baby," he finishes, holding up the chip.  "And maybe find out who did this to us."

ABILITY:  _Tyrone will be using his computer skills (14/11) and anything else applicable, to discover what exactly is on his chip.  I'm guessing that since this is the future, and computers are already an integral part to most farmer's business' that a computer with internet capability will be present.  Along with this, he'll use his gather knowledge ability (4) along with science (3) and computers (14/11) to attempt to determine not where the chip came from._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

"That's quite a story, young man," Judy says to Max, as she begins to clear the table.  "And you're very welcome."  She looks at Tyrone and gathers a few items from around the kitchen.  Well, I have tweezers and needles, but no magnifying glass or thin wire, I'm afraid.  The computer is in the den, through the living room and on the right at the other end.  Help yourself to it."

As Kiro leaves, Steven says, "Hey, I got nothing against you guys.  Not like my friend Alan's mom, who's trying to start a chapter for that CAVEAT anti-elite group in Trenton.  She even went to that pro-elite registration demonstration last month in Denver.  She's pretty religious, thinks elites are the devil's work, or some crazy crap.  If she knew you guys were here, she'd blow a gasket."  He grins at that thought.

"We've known Jaya since her parents brought her home from the hospital as a baby.  She's good people, and if you're her friends, that's good enough for us," Gerald says.  "And God help you if those damned suits in Washington are trying to find you.  I'm not suprised that they stuck you in a lab, not surprised at all."

_OOC: Cumputer check 29: Tyrone, the chip needs constant power to keep its information, all info on it is now lost.  By the looks of it, that type of chip was probably made either in California or Washington state.  The extact company that made it is unknown, but it's not unlike similar chips that Vanguard used when you worked there._


----------



## Calinon (Sep 13, 2003)

Done with the chip, Tyrone will start flipping through the websites devoted to him to see what the buzz on Tyroc is, esepcially in the wake of the escape from the facility. He's especially interested in the "Official" site at www . tyrocspad . com, the site Luthor sponsors through a grant, where Tyroc often posted on the message boards to his fans.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 13, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Calinon re-enters the kitchen.  "Yo, Auntie.  You gots a computer around here?  And maybe a magnifying glass and a needle or two?  Oh, and some tweezers and maybe a bit of wire, thin stuff?  Time to see what's on this baby," he finishes, holding up the chip.  "And maybe find out who did this to us."




"I so want to see this!!!"  Aaron starts shoveling all the food on his plate into his mouth as fast as he can then mutters a "Tank fu" as he rushes out after Tyrone.

ooc:  Aaron will be assisting Tyrone if that is possible (Computer +10) 

Just before leaving the room Aaron leans back and says, "By the way Max, the Minotaur was never a demi-god.  I'll tell you his origin soon but I wouldn't want to embarass you in front of our hosts." With a smirk Aaron follows Tyrone.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Done with the chip, Tyrone will start flipping through the websites devoted to him to see what the buzz on Tyroc is, esepcially in the wake of the escape from the facility. He's especially interested in the "Official" site at www . tyrocspad . com, the site Luthor sponsors through a grant, where Tyroc often posted on the message boards to his fans.




The internet is certainly buzzing.  Rumors from "Tyroc has joined Pantheon" to "Tyroc wasn't helping the terrorists, he was fighting them" to "That wasn't Tyroc".  One thing is for certain, fans are excited at the prospect that their favorite elite is back from exile.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 13, 2003)

*Snap* Emotions uncontrolled create turmoil
*Snap* Always brace yourself against the fires of your heart
*Snap* Through strength of soul, you can divert the flames
*Snap* Discipline can make a man more then a man
*Snap* Strike when your mind urges not your heart
*Snap* The moment is all, but fear not the future
*Snap* A virtuous soul must always be honoured
*Snap* An innocent soul must never be allowed to fall

Kiro concentrates on his breathing as he lets another kick fly, rending the air like a whip with a satisying sound. The mantra he's known for 10 years or more, it is both all he hears and completely unheard as he rotates his stance and lashes out at nothing with a vicious palm strike. Emotion flowing into his soul and heating it, then flowing out with each strike. Ebbing with his breath, never stronger or weaker but always in motion. He turns and with a sharp cry he leaps and spins midair, his leg ripping through the air at head level as he completes the turn and lands gently. The mantra repeats, driving all thought out as he breathes in once more, readying his next motion.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Ebbing with his breath, never stronger or weaker but always in motion. He turns and with a sharp cry he leaps and spins midair, his leg ripping through the air at head level as he completes the turn and lands gently. The mantra repeats, driving all thought out as he breathes in once more, readying his next motion.




Miguel watches Kiro proceed through his kata

"Man this guy's head is going to explode before he hits 30.

*Clap, Clap, Clap*

Miguel applauds as Kiro comes to the end of the routine.

_"Good job, that piece of air will never bother anyone again."_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 13, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> The internet is certainly buzzing. Rumors from "Tyroc has joined Pantheon" to "Tyroc wasn't helping the terrorists, he was fighting them" to "That wasn't Tyroc". One thing is for certain, fans are excited at the prospect that their favorite elite is back from exile.




Tyroc accesses his account on the Tyroc's Pad message boards and starts typing.

Post Subject:  There Is No Spoon

Yo, brothers and sisters.  Reports of my death have been greatly exagerated, as anyone watching the news in the last 24 hours can tell.

Let's get this out of the way to start; I am not a terrorist.  I have not joined Pantheon or the Triad or any other evil organization.

Now, for what happened.

A few months ago, I was suckered.  I fell into a trap designed just for me, I got my ass kicked and when I woke up, I was locked in a cell with my powers nullified.  Military looking guards brought food, and over the next few weeks, more prisoners who were elites.  Every few days, I was taken from my cell to a medical chamber, where I was strapped down to a table, where tests were done, injections given and other... less pleasent events took place.

Yesterday, one of the doctors, who also turned out to be an elite, found a conscience.  She let us out.  Out of our cells, our powers returned, and we used them to escape what turned out to be _government_ facility.  We incapacitated a trio of guards, blew up a small platoon of robots and threw two attack choppers to the ground on our flight down the mountain.  Our escape went with nearly no opposition.  We did get pulled over by a state trooper, and we had to knock him out and leave him tied up in his car, but beyond that, we didn't hurt a soul.  

Lots was explained to me as we fled the facility.  First, it's a government research facility.  They experiment with diseases and operate classified research involving Elites.  A doctor named MacDermott was in charge of the project, at least on the base, but some company was funding him, along with government backing.  The project was named "Daedalus" and after months of being experimented on and held against my will, it's time to find out what this is about and reveal their plans to the world.

I was never asked to participate in this.  I was abducted.  So were the others I escaped with, save for the doctor that helped us escape.  But I'll be damned if I sit back and let them subject me to that treatment again.

What will happen next, I don't know.  They'll probably be sending someone after us, so I will be on the move shortly.  I've always been one of the _good guys_ and still am, despite what the press is being lead to believe.  So far, we've managed to avoid hurting anyone.  I dread the prospect of having to hurt anyone serving this country.  I only hope that we can get to the bottom of this without any bloodshed.

I may be on the front lines, but you readers are the ones who can help.  Right now you are being force fed information with no evidence.  Now I've given you, and the world, two names, "MacDermott" and "Daedalus."  Given how quickly those involved concocted a story, it won't surprise me if they attempt some elaborate cover up, attempting to further frame me as a terrorist.

I love my country; any of you following my career will know that.  I've always fought the good fight, and I don't even have financial backing like AF does.  But I won't win this fight alone.  Each of you can help.

Investigate.  Question.  Think.  Bring this to the attention of people you know.

And don't believe everything you see on TV.

Tyroc

Tyroc posts his message, then starts surfing through news stories on them to find out just what they are being accused of.


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 13, 2003)

> "By the way Max, the Minotaur was never a demi-god. I'll tell you his origin soon but I wouldn't want to embarass you in front of our hosts." With a smirk Aaron follows Tyrone.




Max just smiles back and says... "Of course the Minotaur isn't a Demi-god, I am! That brute isn't me though... I thought I made it clear that I call him down from an alternate dimention. I guess that ability makes me what you westerners call "Elite" but my family and friends no me as a god among mere men." He then smriks at the rest who are present at the table, "And who am I to argue with them?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyroc posts his message, then starts surfing through news stories on them to find out just what they are being accused of.




_Gather Info(+4) roll: 12, unsuccessful.  Further attempts will take at least an hour (or you could use a hero point to reroll - the roll was an 8 (you don't know the DC though))_ 

Tyrone searches for news about him and his fellow escapees, but all he can turn up is reports of a terrorist attack on a research facility in Colorado and that no group has yet claimed responsibility.  Most of the articles tend to be vague and speculative, though a few have pictures and names of the group.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 13, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _Gather Info(+4) roll: 12, unsuccessful. Further attempts will take at least an hour (or you could use a hero point to reroll - the roll was an 8 (you don't know the DC though))_
> 
> Tyrone searches for news about him and his fellow escapees, but all he can turn up is reports of a terrorist attack on a research facility in Colorado and that no group has yet claimed responsibility. Most of the articles tend to be vague and speculative, though a few have pictures and names of the group.




He keeps surfing.  The attack blimps aren't expected for a few more hours yet!


----------



## Elementor (Sep 13, 2003)

Aaron is happily watching Tyrone surf the net and do his posts, trying to help if possible.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 13, 2003)

"I choose to take that as a compliment..." Kiro says with a bit of a grin, "Are you here to tell me it's my turn to go under the knife?"


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> "I choose to take that as a compliment..." Kiro says with a bit of a grin, "Are you here to tell me it's my turn to go under the knife?"




_"Don't know, Ty called for Sam a little bit ago but I didn't see her come in. Might of missed her though, you should go see."_


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

_OOC: Give Cheetah a bit of time to respond.  Thurs-Sat are bad for him. If someone else wants to instead for now, have at'er._


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 13, 2003)

"Hmm, yes I saw her earlier, she appears to be enjoying her new freedom..." Kiro grins as he continues, "A bit unnerving to watch an extremely attractive woman chasing down butterflies and grasshoppers on all fours but I'm sure I could get used to it.  I'll go check in with the good Doctor, if you don't mind tracking down Sam of course?"


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> "Hmm, yes I saw her earlier, she appears to be enjoying her new freedom..." Kiro grins as he continues, "A bit unnerving to watch an extremely attractive woman chasing down butterflies and grasshoppers on all fours but I'm sure I could get used to it.  I'll go check in with the good Doctor, if you don't mind tracking down Sam of course?"




_"It takes all kinds to turn the world dont' it. Yea I will go look for her, you get that chip out of your head."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 13, 2003)

"Just tell her to come on in, I should be finished by then..." Kiro trails off and nods to Miguel, then makes his way inside, he passes through the kitchen and comments to Steven and the others with an embaressed grin, "My turn it seams..."  He curses under his breath as he walks into the living room, pulling off his shirt.  "Whenever you're ready doctor."


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 14, 2003)

"Thanks for making it quick doctor!" Kiro says grinning as he makes his way out of the living room, pulling on his shirt.  "Hey Max, sorry to interrupt but it's your turn..."

Kiro moves back outside this time trying to find a nice tall tree to climb up in, to just sit and watch the day pass, keeping an eye on the farmhouse.


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 15, 2003)

"Okay," says Max as he leaves the table. He walks over to the sink to wash up a bit after eating. He then walks into the living room and takes off his shirts. "Your going to have to mind my hair," Max says with a wide smirk as he puts it into a ponytail before laying down.

"Do you worst," Max says under the muffle of the pillow.

After a few minutes, the proceedure is over. "That felt better than I thought it would. Can I look at the chip?"

_So your the little guy giving us all this trouble?_ Max thinks to himself while squinting to look at the chip. "Well not anymore," he says outloud before squishing the piece of machinery in his fingertips.

"So Sam is next? I'll go and get her." Max states as he buttons up his shirt and throws on an overcoat. He then grabs his boots and starts outside for the barn.


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 15, 2003)

Oy, posted two for some reason.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2003)

Max finds Sam in her cat-girl form, sitting and staring at a small hole at the base of the wall in the barn.  She looks up at him and motions for him to be quiet, looking rather excited.


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 16, 2003)

Confused at Sam's excitement, he bellows, "We all got that chip removed from our heads in the farm house. The good doctor Jaya needs you so we can do the procedure on you now too," Max says as he starts the exit of the barn with his back turned towards Sam.

"We should hurry too. Even though these people have shown us grate hospitality, I don't want to be here longer than we have to be," he adds with a piercing gaze down the road exiting the farmyard...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2003)

Sam looks at Max, exasperated.  "Geez, thanks a lot," she says, rolling her eyes and changing back to human form.  "Oh, yeah, the chip."  She looks back at the mousehole and seems to be deep in thought.  She sighs.  "Okay, I guess."

She heads into the house, walking through the kitchen, not acknowledging anyone, until she spots Calvin.  She stops and looks him over.  "Hey, big guy, what's your name?" she asks mischeviously.

"Sam, is that you?" Jaya can be heard calling from the living room.  "Will you get in here, we don't have all day!"

Sam rolls her eyes again.  "You guys are no fun!"  She gives Calvin a wink before sulking into the living room.

She listens to Jaya tell her what to do, not really paying much attention.  "Take my shirt off?  Gee, doc, I hardly know you," she says with a grin.  "Seriously, keep the guys outta here, underwear's kinda restrictive when I change shape," she says, glancing back at the doorway.  "Except, that big guy, can he come watch?" she adds, playfully.

Jaya shakes her head.  "Just lay down, please.  And please be still."

Finsihing the procedure, Jaya turns to Sarah.  "So you see where you need to stick the needle and make the incision?  I'll guide you with a mental picture.  You can read my mind and still concentrate on what your doing, right?" she says, removing her gloves and throwing them in the waste basket.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 16, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Sam, is that you?" Jaya can be heard calling from the living room. "Will you get in here, we don't have all day!"
> 
> Sam rolls her eyes again. "You guys are no fun!" She gives Calvin a wink before sulking into the living room.
> 
> ...



Tyrone overhears the shirt comment and leans way back in the chair, using his power to let it float back a bit so his head sticks out of the computer room.  He looks into the living room for several minutes, then finally shakes his head and sits back up at the computer.

"Being a criminal on the run has perks," he says as he resumes flipping through news stories.  "Yo kiddo, see if they are hiding any beer in the fridge?  And maybe snag some cookies from the jar for our desert," he says to Aaron.  "Oh, and feel free to look in the living room on your way by.  It'd be quite an education for ya," he finishes with a chuckle.  "Don't worry, I won't let you miss anything exciting about us."  

After a few more unproductive minutes of seeing the same vague things being said and complaining half-heartedly about the quality of the file pictures of him they are using, obviously chosen to put him in a bad light, he flips back to Tyroc's Pad to see if anyone has flamed his post yet.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 16, 2003)

Supposedly looking for Sam, Miguel wanders down a trail lost in thought. He stops and looks around, realising that he has gone alot farther then he wanted. He will then turn around and head back towards the house.

"Stupid, that was very stupid hombre. God knows how many people are looking for us and you go wander down a trail without even paying attention to what's around you."

Miguel will pick up the pace and look around for anything out of the ordinary.

OOC: spot 1


----------



## Elementor (Sep 16, 2003)

"Sure!!"  Aaron hustles towards the kitchen but decides to take that peek in the living room first.  A rather quiet "Gah" escapes from him as he notices the 3 women in various stages of undress moving on and off the operating table.  Pulling his jaw off the floor and worried that the noise might have alerted one of them he hurriedly continues to the kitchen and grabs a handful of cookies.  Hmmmm a couple beer eh?  I've never tried beer before.  This is turning into a great day!!  Heading over to the fridge he looks to see what is available.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2003)

*Miguel*
Wandering back through the sparse trees, Miguel doesn't hear or notice anything unusual until he gets back near the house where he spots Kiro sitting in a tree watching the house.

*Aaron*
Aaron is unable to avoid the living room, as it is between the den and the kitchen.  As he enters, Jaya is just preparing operate on Sam.  She gives him a stern look.  "I can't have people running around in here, Aaron."

As he gets to the kitchen, the three men are still seated at the table, talking.  Judy is cleaning up.  As she sees Aaron move towards the fridge, she asks, "What are you looking for, dear?"

*Tyrone*
i'mtoosexy: Check it out Tyroc posted!  i knew you were set-up man.  Those bastards are giving you a raw deal, go kick some butt!!!!

deadman_666: Hey, sexy, wipe the crap off your nose, you idiot. How do you even know that was Tyroc? We've had so many posers in here it's getting stupid. I'm just going to play it cool and wait and see what happens, not just believe everything I read on the net!


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 17, 2003)

Max decided to stay out side and watch the road to the farmyard. As he glances back at the house a figure catches his eye. _It's Miguel_ Max thinks to himself. He then waves hoping to catch the attention of the man deep in thought.

"Ho there good sir! You look troubled, I decided get some fresh air while I was out here...."  Max says as he turns his head to the road. "Do you think they even sent anyone after us? I think we may have actually gotten away."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Tyrone*
> i'mtoosexy: Check it out Tyroc posted! i knew you were set-up man. Those bastards are giving you a raw deal, go kick some butt!!!!
> 
> deadman_666: Hey, sexy, wipe the crap off your nose, you idiot. How do you even know that was Tyroc? We've had so many posers in here it's getting stupid. I'm just going to play it cool and wait and see what happens, not just believe everything I read on the net!



"Heh," Tyrone says as he reads the doubter's response.  Casually, he flips back to his posts of months prior, grabbing a number of links to posts he started and posting them in a reply.

Yo, deadman_666.  I'm still using my secure log-in.  But your skepticism is, quite honestly, appreciated.  And to all of you reading, I am happy to hear from those of you who accept my explanation of things, and those that greet it with a cautious mind.  

Just remember, if you choose to be skeptical of me, be equally skeptical of the news media.  While I am a strong supporter of our great nation, the fact that I was forced to escape unlawful imprisonment from a government facility stinks of either covert ops or hidden agendas; maybe both.  I have no doubt those involved will try to turn the media against myself and those I am with.  Don't believe blindly; always research to your own conclusions.

To quote a classic, "The Truth Is Out There."

I'll check in when I can, but Jaya is removing the last of our tracking microchips from my companions and we'll be back on the road soon.  Keep the faith!

Tyrone posts his reply then flips to VG (Vanguard) Infomania and starts a web search on Doctor McDermott, narrowing the search to medical doctors with skills in genetic research.  He then opens a new browser and continues to search news stories about them for updates.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 17, 2003)

The Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Ho there good sir! You look troubled, I decided get some fresh air while I was out here...."  Max says as he turns his head to the road. "Do you think they even sent anyone after us? I think we may have actually gotten away."




_"Dude, I'm younger then you, don't call me sir. As for getting away, I seriously doubt it. Jaya said that they have invested millions of dollars on us, and if they intended to let us go, why accuse us of being terrorists? We are all walking scandals now that the chips are out, so I think the kids gloves are going to be coming off soon. Speaking of chips, did they find Sam? And if so how long until we can get out of here?"_

Miguel Looks up to where Kiro is sitting and lets out a high pierced whistle to get his attention.

_"Hey Kiro, Have you seen anything interesting?"_


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 17, 2003)

> "...Speaking of chips, did they find Sam? And if so how long until we can get out of here?"




"Yes I found Sam in the barn. I think she was chasing Mice, odd girl..." Max says in his thick Greek accient while scratching his head. "I think they are taking out her chip right now, and then the good doctor's after that. I don't know if we will retire here for the evening or if we will hit the road again right away. Either way I like it here and wish we could stay. I have been running from government types for a long time now..."


----------



## Elementor (Sep 17, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As he gets to the kitchen, the three men are still seated at the table, talking.  Judy is cleaning up.  As she sees Aaron move towards the fridge, she asks, "What are you looking for, dear?"




"Tyrone sent me to get some beers.  Do you have any?"

Regardless of whether he gets beer or not Aaron will be heading back through the living room to deliver his new stash of cookies and whatever refreshments he is given.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2003)

*Aaron*
Judy gives Aaron a look.  "Well, now, I don't think you boys need any beer, especially you," she says.  She gets some glasses and a jug from the refrigerator.  "Here's some iced tea.  Now you heard Jaya, best not to bother her while she's working."

*Sarah*
_OOC:Not sure what's happened to Deva, but I'm only really waiting for an 'okay', so I'll assume that's been said._

Sam reaches back to feel the stiches in her neck.  "Thanks, Jaya.  If you need me, I'll be around the barn..." she says, haveing alrady left the room before finishing the sentance.  She gives Calvin another look as she passes through the kitchen but doesn't slow down.  When she gets outside, she transforms completely into the form of a small cheetah, and races for the barn.

Jaya turns to Sarah, "Okay, let's get this over with."  She removes her shirt and lays on the table.  Having just completed the procedure seven times, she has little problem picturing it in her head for Sarah.  The procedure takes closer to five minutes, but it goes without problem.  Sarah has no problem sewing the incision up, having a little medical training.

_OOC: Medicine check 23 vs DC 20_

"Okay, guys, time to go," Jaya says to the guys in the den after pulling her shirt back on.  She goes into the kitchen and says, "I really hate to leave already with all you've done for us, but the longer we stay here, the more danger we're all in.  Thanks."  She smiles and hugs Judy and kisses Gerald on the cheek.

"Oh, are you sure?  At least tell us where you're going, I'm sure you're parents would like ot know what's happening to you," Judy says.

"Even if I knew where I was going, I couldn't tell you.  Someone might come here looking for us.  Just tell them the truth, we were here, but you don't know where we went.  Sorry to drag you into this, really.  I'll tyr and visit again as soon as I can.  Good bye." Jaya says with regret.  "Okay, everyone ready to go?"

*Outside*
As Kiro hears Miguel whistle at him, he thinks he hears something else out of place.  Looking up, he sees a low-flying aerodyne approcahing for landing in a nearby field.  As it gets closer, a familiar 'AF' logo can be seen on its side.  Jaya, having just left the house, watches it land and mutters, "Oh, no..."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 17, 2003)

"American Freedom? What the hell? They aren't kidding around, are they." Miguel thinks to himself.

_"I think we are going to have to skip spending the night, go find Sam again, get Kiro out of the tree and group up with Jaya, if we are fast enough we can get out of here before they figure out we were here."_ Miguel hastily tells Max as he rushes towards the house. Bursting into the kitchen he shouts to the others

_"Look alive everyone, looks like we got some uninvited guests."_

Lowering his voice and turning towards Jaya's family _"If you have a basement, I would suggest you go there. It might be getting ugly outside in a few minutes. Also when they ask, tell the authorities that we didn't give you guys a choice in helping us."_

Miguel will run back outside to Jaya, where (hopefully) Max, Kiro and Sam are waiting. _"What's the word Jaya? Fight or flight?"_


----------



## Deva (Sep 17, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC:Not sure what's happened to Deva, but I'm only really waiting for an 'okay', so I'll assume that's been said._



(ooc: Sorry about the not posting recently, been a little loopy lately.)



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> *Outside*
> As Kiro hears Miguel whistle at him, he thinks he hears something else out of place.  Looking up, he sees a low-flying aerodyne approcahing for landing in a nearby field.  As it gets closer, a familiar 'AF' logo can be seen on its side.  Jaya, having just left the house, watches it land and mutters, "Oh, no..."






			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Lowering his voice and turning towards Jaya's family "If you have a basement, I would suggest you go there. It might be getting ugly outside in a few minutes. Also when they ask, tell the authorities that we didn't give you guys a choice in helping us."





Framed by the doorway, Sarah frowns as she watched the aerodyne land. She curses under her breath as Miguel instructs the family to hide, and shakes her head at his suggestion to lie for them. "No matter what happens, if they question you, tell them the truth. They'll find out anyway and it'll be worse for you if you'd lied to them. So far, you haven't done anything wrong - well except the whole harbouring fugatives, but I don't think they'll want to bring civilians into this. But for now, stay out of sight." 

She goes outside and stands just behind the others. 



> Miguel will run back outside to Jaya, where (hopefully) Max, Kiro and Sam are waiting. "What's the word Jaya? Fight or flight?"




"They're the good guys, Miguel. If you want to prove your innocence you don't fight the good guys."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Okay, guys, time to go," Jaya says to the guys in the den after pulling her shirt back on. She goes into the kitchen and says, "I really hate to leave already with all you've done for us, but the longer we stay here, the more danger we're all in. Thanks." She smiles and hugs Judy and kisses Gerald on the cheek.



"Aight," says Tyrone as he shuts down the browsers, deleting the history from the computer, along with the cookies.  And speaking of cookies, he del-eats the chocolate chip and oatmeal ones too, along with the iced tea.

Tyrone gets up and puts on his leather trenchcoat, doing up the front, then puts his sunglasses back on and follows Aaron out to the kitchen.  Tyrone gives the men a good, old fashioned brother handshake (ala Undercover Brother) and gives Judy a hug.  "Yo, thanks.  Now to get outa your hair 'for somethin' bad happens."

He exits the kitchen and slides by Jaya, smacking her in the butt with his hand.  "Your in the road, sweetness," he says as passes her.  "Standin' there gapin' at the fiel...d," Tyrone trails off as he sees the Aerodyne landing.  "Oh, my bad."

He looks at the vehicles before him; a shot up van, an old farm truck and a newer SUV (OOC: Hah! Literary license... plus I deal with farmers daily and they either have one or a car for personal use.  I can edit it out if you like).  "Right then," he says and goes back inside the kitchen, grabbing the SUV's keys from the rack by the door.  "Gotta borrow your ride, Judy," he says appologetically as he leaves the kitchen again, smacking Jaya on the butt a second time as he passes.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> _"What's the word Jaya? Fight or flight?"_



Tyrone lets out a bit of a squeak when he hears Miguel ask if they are going to fight or run.  "Brother, that's American Freedom.  Screaming Eagle?  Silvertip?  I don't have a death wish.  I aint fighting American Freedom, no way, no how.  Besides, Theyr'e the good guys."  _And they'll kick our butts,_ he thinks to himself.  He dangles the car keys, "Lets get out of here guys and gals," he says as he heads towards the vehicle.

"Sam!  Come on!" he calls out across the yard, seeing the out of place cheetah.  "Here kitty kitty!"


----------



## Mimic (Sep 17, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> "They're the good guys, Miguel. If you want to prove your innocence you don't fight the good guys."






			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone lets out a bit of a squeak when he hears Miguel ask if they are going to fight or run. "Brother, that's American Freedom. Screaming Eagle? Silvertip? I don't have a death wish. I aint fighting American Freedom, no way, no how. Besides, Theyr'e the good guys."




Miguel stares at the two of them, with a look of disbelief on his face.

_Can I remind you two that these so called "good guys" think we are terrorists, people who blew up a government instalation, injured dozens of people and possible killed a few as well. Do you think that they are going to invite us to their plane for tea while we state our side of the story? Do you think that they are going to listen to us at all? Also these people are funded by the government. The same government that had us kidnapped, imprisoned and proformed illegal genetic experiments on us. So excuse me if I don't think they are the good guys in this tale._

Miguel will head towards the SUV.

_Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with running, but lets do now before we are surrounded._

Once Miguel is in the passagers seat he will urge the others to hurry up.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel stares at the two of them, with a look of disbelief on his face.
> 
> _Can I remind you two that these so called "good guys" think we are terrorists, people who blew up a government instalation, injured dozens of people and possible killed a few as well. Do you think that they are going to invite us to their plane for tea while we state our side of the story? Do you think that they are going to listen to us at all? Also these people are funded by the government. The same government that had us kidnapped, imprisoned and proformed illegal genetic experiments on us. So excuse me if I don't think they are the good guys in this tale._
> 
> ...



_OOC:  I put a post for clarity on the OOC thread for Mimic regarding the key thing.  I don't think this post will be affected, regardless of the results though._

"*Welcome to America, brother*," continuing to the car without looking back to see if anyone other than Miguel has taken the cue that it's time to go.  "*Where history is filled with examples of covert government operations, where one branch of the government has no clue what another branch is doing.  Ya know, good old righty not knowing what good old lefty is doin'?  Just because American Freedom has been sent after us, it doesn't make them in on this business.*

"*But they are the good guys in America.  Fighting them would be like fighting Justice Elite.  No matter what you do, you are fighting the good guys and getting your butt kicked two ways west of Sunday.  And given we are currently terrorists,*" he says.

"*SAM!*" he shouts again towards the barn.  "*Get over here or get left behind!*"

"*And given we are currently terrorist, I don't want to go for a chat with AF.  I don't think anyone even implied that.  Besides,*" he adds with a chuckle.  "*I hate tea.*"


----------



## Elementor (Sep 18, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He exits the kitchen and slides by Jaya, smacking her in the butt with his hand.  "Your in the road, sweetness," he says as passes her.




Aaron hurriedly follows Tyrone out of the house leaving his iced tea on the table but maintaining a grip on the cookies.  As he passes Jaya he glances up, "Yeah Sweetness, in the road!" and tentatively slaps at her butt before running away quickly towards the vehicle with the others.


----------



## Deva (Sep 18, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Aaron hurriedly follows Tyrone out of the house leaving his iced tea on the table but maintaining a grip on the cookies.  As he passes Jaya he glances up, "Yeah Sweetness, in the road!" and tentatively slaps at her butt before running away quickly towards the vehicle with the others.




Despite the situation, Sarah chuckles at Aaron as she runs to the SUV and opens the back door. "In you go, Aaron." She leaves the door open for the others and hurries to their decrepid van and opens the passenger side door, removing the second pistol from inside the glove bax. She stretches into the back, her feet lifting off the ground, and grabs the few bags of clothing that sat beneath the first seat.

She dumps the gun inside one of the bags before she moves from the van, keeping the weapon beneath the line of the windows, then runs back to the other vehicle.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Despite the situation, Sarah chuckles at Aaron as she runs to the SUV and opens the back door. "In you go, Aaron." She leaves the door open for the others and hurries to their decrepid van and opens the passenger side door, removing the second pistol from inside the glove bax. She stretches into the back, her feet lifting off the ground, and grabs the few bags of clothing that sat beneath the first seat.
> 
> She dumps the gun inside one of the bags before she moves from the van, keeping the weapon beneath the line of the windows, then runs back to the other vehicle.



Tyrone notices Sarah grabbing bags and calls out, "*Grab my package, please! Between the seats!*"


----------



## Elementor (Sep 18, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone notices Sarah grabbing bags and calls out, "*Grab my package, please! Between the seats!*"




Aaron snickers, "Those arent seats!!!!!"


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Aaron snickers, "Those arent seats!!!!!"



"*Planes, Trains and Automobiles.  Impressive draw on the classics kiddo,*" Tyrone grins at Aaron.


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 18, 2003)

The look of fear and panic quickly rushes over Max's face as he sees the aerodyne plane land in the field. _American Freedom? Why are they here?_, he thinks to himself. _How did they get here so quickly?_ As sweat starts pooring off his forehead, he clutches his stomach. _Oh no, will they take us back to that god forsaken place_. The pain then become so unbareable that he falls to his knees. _He's not going to want to go back_, Max panics. _How will we stop them... what will we do... _ Max then shouts out "...can't-- keep-- control --- GAAAAAH!"

ooc: Weakness: Transformation - occurs when in a panic state of mind

Max's clothes begin to rip and tear. Horns start to grow from his forehead. His feet begin to turn into hooves. Hair begins to grow all over his body. Finally the figure that was once Maxamillion Romanoff gets up off its knees. In its place is a 9 foot tall, 600 pound monster great resembling the great _Minotuar_ of Greek myth...

"Ha, Ha, Ha!" bellows the creature. "FINALLY! I have returned to this plane! That stupid human couldn't hold me for long..." the Minotuar laughs.

He then turns to his fleeing companions, "Where are you guys going? They came here for a fight... I am here to give them one." the creature says with a wide smirk.

The Minotaur starts to walk towards the landing aerodyne...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 18, 2003)

Sam runs out from the behind the barn in cat form, and sees everyone loading into the van.  She dashes to the old van as Sarah gets there and, leaping in changes form and grabs the bag of clothes before she can leave with them.  "I'll be quick, promise," she says wearing nothing but a grin before closing the door.

Jaya watches as the others move for the SUV, thinking.  _"Run?  Can we keep running?  Especially if this is who they keep sending after us?"  What are we going to do?"_ 

Against her better judgement, she starts to follow when a blonde man in a black uniform suddenly appears near the other side of the house.  "AF is here.  The subjects are attempting to escape, I'm engaging."

Just as Jaya turns to see the man she screams out grabbing her head, falling to her knees, and finally falling to the ground, motionless.  The man looks towards the SUV and disappears once again.

_Suprise attack: Mental Blast hit with roll of 21.  Will save 8 vs DC 25 fails by 18.  Jaya is out._


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 18, 2003)

ooc: I don't know if I can attack yet or wait for initative. But I am going to start charging the American Freedom jet as soon as possible.

The Minatour looks a Jaya lying near the van. "Ahh they have one of those damned mind people with them that brought me down in Russia," he then looks at everyone cuddled in the van. "Damn you people better get your asses out of that van before I come and drag you out of there myself! We ain't running from no American pigdogs."

The Minotuar starts to run towards the aerodyne.

Attack (I think I have to wait for initiative): Charging w/ Natural Weapons (3) - Stunt: Penetrating Attack (x3) DC:28

Target: American Freedom aerodyne


----------



## Deva (Sep 18, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Just as Jaya turns to see the man she screams out grabbing her head, falling to her knees, and finally falling to the ground, motionless.  The man looks towards the SUV and disappears once again.




Sarah is half the way back to the SUV when she hears Jaya scream and snaps her head around to see Jaya clutching her head and falling unconscious to the ground. She notices the blonde guy breifly before he vanishes. "Damn!" She drops the bags she was carrying and is sprinting toward the fallen doctor.

As she grabs Jaya beneath the arms she instinctively puts up her defenses and starts dragging the unconscious woman back toward the porch. All the while she's keeping an eye on the SUV and her companions, ready to strike should Blondey Boy show up again.

POWERS: Force Field(Mental Shield); Search(2) & Spot(9); Telekinesis (16)
ACTIONS: The instant Blondey Boy appears again - if she sees him of course - she will toss him as far as she can telekinetically.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 18, 2003)

_Looks like our options are getting limited._ Miguel say to Tyrone as he gets out of the van. He will quickly go over to the older van and bang on the passager side door before opening it.

_Hope your decent, chica._ Miguel will then open the door and look in, once he spots Sam he will attempt to mimic her powers.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiro bellows at the top of his lungs, "You heard the man, they're engaging, it seams running is no longer an option, fighting good guys or not, if we don't defend ourselves we'll be going back to hell!"

Kiro's brow unfurrows as a light seams to manifest into a barrier surrounding him, he stretches out his arm as a blindingly bright blade shimmers into existense in his hand.  His face emotionless, the mantra coursing through his mind, his left eye becomes almost like a small sun, giving off tangible light like smoke.  Kiro seams to grow in size, muscles bulging as a small confident grin breaks his emotionless face.

"Who are you to judge right and wrong!  You who dance like marionettes to the strings of a corrupted government!  Do you sleep well knowing that today you fight souls as pure as your own if not more so!!  Come, test the mettle of my heart and fall before it, puppets!!!"  Kiro shouts in a voice sounding nothing like his own as he follows Minotaur's charge, blade held high and eyes scanning.

(OOC) Activating force field, and Light Control: Creation and also Boosting if he has time, his next "turn" he'll charge...  Again, I'll edit if there's no time for it all.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2003)

The Minotaur said:
			
		

> The Minatour looks a Jaya lying near the van. "Ahh they have one of those damned mind people with them that brought me down in Russia," he then looks at everyone cuddled in the van. "Damn you people better get your asses out of that van before I come and drag you out of there myself! We ain't running from no American pigdogs."
> 
> The Minotuar starts to run towards the aerodyne.





			
				Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Kiro bellows at the top of his lungs, "You heard the man, they're engaging, it seams running is no longer an option, fighting good guys or not, if we don't defend ourselves we'll be going back to hell!"
> 
> "Who are you to judge right and wrong! You who dance like marionettes to the strings of a corrupted government! Do you sleep well knowing that today you fight souls as pure as your own if not more so!! Come, test the mettle of my heart and fall before it, puppets!!!" Kiro shouts in a voice sounding nothing like his own as he follows Minotaur's charge, blade held high and eyes scanning.



*"Ya know something,"* Tyone says to Aaron, Sarah and Miguel, exasperated. *"There might have been a reason those two were locked up."* He pauses a minute to collect his thoughts before continuing.

*"Aaron,"* he says, looking back into the SUV. *"If you can do something to block the house from sight, it'd be great. Maybe a wall or something. And remember, if someone from AF or someone you don't know appears or comes at you, don't hold back. Well, try not to kill them anyway."*

He turns to the open van door. *"Sam, watch your tail. Miguel uh... watch that tail you are about to grow!"* he manages a surprisingly confident chuckle. *"Try to stay together,"* he says to everyone.

Finally, he crouches down next to Sarah and Jaya. *"Don't be afraid to leave us behind, Sarah,"* he says quietly and seriously, using her name for the first time.  *"Maybe with my fame and an honest attempt to stop anyone from getting hurt, Screaming Eagle will be willing to listen."*

OOC:  Edited to wait on initiative.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 19, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Aaron,"* he says, looking back into the SUV.  *"If you can do something to block the house from sight, it'd be great.  Maybe a wall or something.  And remember, if someone from AF or someone you don't know appears or comes at you, don't hold back.  Well, try not to kill them anyway."*




_Just make sure It's not me._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

Round One

*Maps*
_A large map of the area and a smaller, more focused one are at the site (I'm not attaching them here because poor Morrus is having enough bandwidth problems as is):_ http://www.angelfire.com/rpg2/pjd/maps.htm

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Mimic: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Blonde Elite: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Sarah: 3_

Sam finishes pulling a a shirt on and buttons her pants before opening the van door.

A door opens on the aerodyne and a woman everyone recognizes as Screaming Eagle flies out, heading for the house.  "Hurry up, they'll have seen the areodyne." she shouts back.

_Screaming Eagle: Double move with flight, she's 10 feet off the ground, but still about 700 feet from the house area._

Miguel jumps from the SUV, runs for the van, sees Sam standing there and points at her. His form swiftly changes shape to that of Sam's half-cat form.

_Mimic: Move half action ot the van and successful Mimic of Cheetah (Ranged attack 13 vs DC 12, no Will save attempted)._

"Well, geez, wait up, Eagle," Jersey Devil shouts as he flies from the Aerodyne, trying to keep up with his leader.

_Jersey Devil: Sprint with Flight, near Screaming Eagle_

_I'll wait for Elementor's actions before continuing_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2003)

OOC:  Better, now that I have an initiative thingy to work with 

*"And here they come,"* Tyrone says with a shake of his head.  *"I'll... do something.  At least I can try to prevent the two psycho foreigners from getting killed."*
POWER:  Invoke my force shield and sprint past Kiro and Minotaur, trying to put myself between the AF members and the two bloodthirsty foreigners, ending up facing Kiro and Minotaur, hands outstretched towards them, pulsing with power.  (Force Field (8), Run (8) sprint speed)


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 19, 2003)

"What the hell are you doing?" yells the angry beast. "We can take them if we hurray, if you fight against us, then all that tells me is YOU want to go back to that place. And if you want to go back, you are with them. And if you are with them, you are against me!"

ooc: on my turn I am charging the first person out of the American Freedom aerodyne. If Tyroc gets in my way then he will be the one charged.

ooc: if Tyroc's force field is a kenetic or physical attack, I will absorb it. *Absorbtion 6*

Attack: Charge - *Natural Weapon (horns) 3* stunt: Penetrating Attack (x3)


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

_OOC:Now, now.  This fight is potentially dangerous enough without you guys doing each other in.  I know Mino's hot-headed, but Tyrone isn't big enough to really get in your way so you can go around him if need be.  You also might notice on the map that you won't make the aerodyne too quickly as it's pretty far away, and there's two fences in the way.  Are you going through or over them?_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC:Now, now. This fight is potentially dangerous enough without you guys doing each other in. I know Mino's hot-headed, but Tyrone isn't big enough to really get in your way so you can go around him if need be. You also might notice on the map that you won't make the aerodyne too quickly as it's pretty far away, and there's two fences in the way. Are you going through or over them?_



OOC:  Ignore my previous actions. I wasn't thinking based on a standard initiative system. Thinking on it like a D&D session, I'll announce my actions at my turn in the order since everyone else's actions up to that point will affect what I do (such as Aaron's ability to see the fellow and subsequent violent attack).


----------



## Elementor (Sep 19, 2003)

"Whats going on??!  Why are American Freedom attacking us and that guy that attacked the Doctor was Random from those mercs Evolution!  Oh man I don't like this....."

Aaron appears to have tears running down his cheeks as he hops from the car crying, "Get away from her!  Just stop it!  STOP IT!!!!"

Aaron bursts into flame and flys towards Random unloading a firebolt at the invisible man.

Power: Energy Field is up granting flight, forcefield and energy blast.  I will be completely engulfed in flame.  Aaron will use a Hero point to reroll this Energy Blast attack if necessary.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> OOC:  Ignore my previous actions. I wasn't thinking based on a standard initiative system. Thinking on it like a D&D session, I'll announce my actions at my turn in the order since everyone else's actions up to that point will affect what I do (such as Aaron's ability to see the fellow and subsequent violent attack).




_OOC: Well, while that sounds prudent and makes sense, it could make combat last a looooong time if everyone waited for their init.  All you need to do state your intent.  If you change your mind before your init comes up, you can edit, and if the action is no longer do-able when your turn comes up, I'll wait and let you change it.  Otherwise, this could go on for some time...

And Elementor, "if necessary" isn't good enough, I need a number or lower that you'll want to reroll at.  You can't know the results of your roll before choosing to reroll.  Okay enough of this OOC stuff._


----------



## Calinon (Sep 20, 2003)

Tyroc blinks spots from Aaron's flare up and raises his force shield on instinct.

"Holy crap," says Tyroc, stunned at the display. 

Seeing fire blaze over Jaya's unconscious form, he uses his powers to pick her up and bring her to where he is standing, between the truck and SUV, letting his force shield cover her as well, watching Aaron in case the sneak attacker appears and he can stun him.

POWERS:  Force field (8) -- free; kinetic energy control (8) -- half; force field by touch to Jaya -- free?; ready an attack (energy blast - duel damage stunt (8)) -- half

OOC:  I gotcha now.  Notes are there so I can keep track of my half/full/free actions and make sure I don't do anything wacko.  First combat is always hard.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2003)

Round One, Con't

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Mimic: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

Aaron jumps from the SUV screaming at the unseen opponent.  His form immediately is engulfed in flames.  He throws his arms forward towards the road and strikes something there.  Random immediately becomes visible as he screams, his body catching fire.  He falls to the ground and lays still, flames still burning about his body.

_Elementor: Fire field and force field up.  Hits with fire blast with attack roll 18 vs DC 17.  Damage save fails._

Kiro jumps from the tree.  A sword of light appears in his hands as a warm yellow glow surrounds him.  His brings his sword before him and focuses his ki, preparing for battle.

_Kiro: Light Katana created.  Force Field up.  Ki Boost engaged [+4]_

Tyrone also jumps from the SUV.  Waves undulate from beneath Jaya's body and carry her to him.  He kneels and touches her surroundeing them both with a wavy field of energy.

_Tyroc: Used Kinetic Control to get Jaya.  Brought up Force Feild.  I'll let you change your other half action if you like, as it's no longer applicable._

Minotaur runs charges forawrd, hurdling the fence with ease.

_Minotaur: Double move with Jump (take 10; check 24; 5-foot high jump)_

Neutron exits the aerodyne, running full out to keep up with his teammates.  "What's happening over there, Eagle?" he asks.

Sarah drops what she's carrying and makes her way to Tyrone's side and kneels beside the doctor's form.

_Sarah: Half move to Jaya.  Force Field up.  You can also restate your other half action if you like.  Other than that, it's time for Round 2...and the maps are updated._


----------



## Calinon (Sep 20, 2003)

Seeing that the blonde mutant is down, Tyrone takes hold of Sarah's shoulder, extending his force field about her as well, looking about in case another unknown mutant makes their appearance.


----------



## Deva (Sep 20, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sarah drops what she's carrying and makes her way to Tyrone's side and kneels beside the doctor's form.
> 
> _Sarah: Half move to Jaya.  Force Field up.  You can also restate your other half action if you like._




Sarah looks around, her heart thumping rapidly beneath her chest. She sees Blondey Boy go up in flames and hears Minotaur tear through the fence. She looks up at Tyrone. "We've got to stop this before someone else gets hurt."

Knowing that she would have no chance stopping the Minotaur, she focuses her sight and her mind on Kiro.

POWER:Telepathy(15) - I believe its line of sight(?)
ACTIONS: She will project her thoughts into Kiro's mind, trying to reason with him. Will spend a Hero Point to succeed. If successfull, Kiro will hear the following in his mind.

_Listen to me, Kiro, if you fight them and you hurt them, you will only succeed in convincing them that we are the enemy that they percieve us to be. The best course of action now is a retreat until we can prove we are the victims. You have to trust someone sometime, Kiro, trust me please!_


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> _Listen to me, Kiro, if you fight them and you hurt them, you will only succeed in convincing them that we are the enemy that they percieve us to be. The best course of action now is a retreat until we can prove we are the victims. You have to trust someone sometime, Kiro, trust me please!_




"They've already shown us that they are our enemy by attacking us!  And how do you expect to retreat from them if they have an aerodyne?  I don't wish to see anyone hurt, but I will not stand by as we are taken down!  But if you and the others do, then we're as good as back in the hell of a prison!" Kiro thinks back to Sarah.

_OOC: The thoughts and opinions expressed above are that of the PC and not the DM, please do not perceive it as such, and have a nice pirate-talking day._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 20, 2003)

_Sam, come with me._

Miguel will run at superspeed north to the cluster of trees with (hopefully) Sam. Once in the semi-concealment of the trees Miguel will stop and turn to Sam.

_Ok, here's the plan. Twiddledee and Twiddledumb over there._ he says sarcastically to Sam, point to Max and Kiro _Are going to last about 5 seconds going head to head with AF. If I can lead one of them over here, we can doubleteam him and I can mimic his powers and cause mayhem within their ranks. So stay hidden and lets hope for the best._

OOC:If Sam doesn't follow he will still head towards the trees and wait for an oportunity to strike.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2003)

Round Two 
Maps

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Mimic: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

Sam leaps from the van, changing shape to her hybrid form as she does. "Hey, good looking!" she says to Miguel, who now looks exactly like her.  She then notices the man lying on the ground burning and Jaya lying unconscious and Kiro and Minotaur heading towards the aerodyne that had just landed.  "What the hell...?  So it's a fight they want, is it?" she growls angrily, unsheathing her claws.  She listens to Miguel's plan.  "Oooh, good idea..."  She heads for the trees, stopping at one she looks up to find a branch to jump up to.

"The view is kind of obstructed," Screaming Eagle says in response to Neutron, looking in with her keen eyesight.  "My God, there's a fight!  Someone is burning!  Damn that Strafe!  Sorry guys, but I need to go on ahead..." she says as she increases her speed an elevates somewhat to get better veiw of the situation.

_SE: She is now approx. 450 feet from Minotaur and Sam and 30 feet in the air._

Mimic races alongside Sam to the trees, hiding behind another one and waiting.

Jersey Devil curses, "Dammit, why are my wings so puny?"  He tries to keep up to Eagle, but to no avail.

_OOC: Elementor is up._


----------



## Elementor (Sep 20, 2003)

"Why cant you just leave us alone??!!"

Aaron changes into Earth form and drops the 2 feet he was flying above the ground to land beside Random.  If Random is unconscious, I will move the earth to first douse the flames on him and then to encase him in a solid rock dome (with just a few little holes in the top for air, I'm not mean ya know.  Arrrrr).  I am hoping his powers are based on line of sight and this way even if he comes around he will be out of the battle.

If Random is not unconscious, he gets a rocky fist to the noggin instead.  Then the earth moving thing can happen once he is unconscious.

Power: Change to Earth form gaining Super-strength and Protection.  Telekinesis of Earth can move up to 6400 lbs of Earth, rock, pavement etc.  Sorry about the hero point thing, I thought if an action was unsuccessful you could use a hero point to reroll.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 20, 2003)

_*Random,*_ Tyroc thinks to himself. _*He's not AF. That means...*_

*"There are going to be more,"* he says suddenly, releasing his grip on the two ladies. He crouches, a wave of force building under him and launches himself straight into the air, turning to look for other incoming attackers.

POWERS: Flight (5 foot per rank would make my speed 40/80/160 right? If so I think my running is 70/140/280) -- half action, 40 feet up; Maintaining my force field on myself -- free action; ready an attack -- half action

Readied attack: Should I see a threat close enough, I'll cut loose with an energy blast: duel damage. Should there be a group and they be close enough together, I'll use a hero point to make my blast area affect (if I can)


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Round Two, Con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Mimic: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

Aaron drops to the ground, and as he lowers his fiery sheath, his body turns to stone.  He gestures towards the Random, and the road bulges beneath the fallen eilte, who makes no move to stop himself from being entombed in earth.

_Elementor: Elemental Snare succeeds and is not resisted._

Kiro rushes forward to meet the assault of the aggressors, easily leaping the fence in his way.

_SS: Boost @ +3, Jump check 25 vs DC 18, successful_

Tyroc lauches himself into the air, searching for any new opponents.  What he sees is surprising: a large stream of what looks like sand winding through the trees behind the house.  He raises his arms and a wave pulsates away from him hitting the thing and sending sand flying.  However, the stream ahead and behind the blast continues to move forward unabaited, and the sand that was blasted quickly reforms with the main stream as it continues to slither forward.

_Tyroc: Attack hits with an 18 (with -2 range penalty), but the attack seems to have no effect._

Minotaur, roars as he charges forward with wild abandon.

_Minotaur: Sprints (no dex mod until next action)._

Neutron runs forward, saying to Jersey Devil, "Hey, at least you can fly, man."

_Sarah is up_


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Tyroc lauches himself into the air, searching for any new opponents.  What he sees is surprising: a large stream of what looks like sand winding through the trees behind the house.  He raises his arms and a wave pulsates away from him hitting the thing and sending sand flying.  However, the stream ahead and behind the blast continues to move forward unabaited, and the sand that was blasted quickly reforms with the main stream as it continues to slither forward.




OOC: Third turn action

Miguel turns towards what Tyroc is attacking and sees the slithering mass of sand. 

Ok, this is just getting weirder and weirder he thinks to himself. _Hang tight, chica. I have to go play in a sand box and these just won't cut it._ He says to Sam as he flashes his claws at her.

Miguel will take a half action to get with range of Aaron, once this is accomplished he will attempt to mimic his stone form and earth control


----------



## Elementor (Sep 21, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel will take a half action to get with range of Aaron, once this is accomplished he will attempt to mimic his stone form and earth control




As previously stated, Aaron will attempt to resist this.  If I understand the game mechanics, Mimic needs to make a ranged attack on me, if it hits I need to make a Will save (with my +1) needing an 18 (his DC) to resist.  If this is correct:  Aaron will spend a Hero point to reroll his resist roll if Mimic hits and I roll a 16 or less to resist.


----------



## Deva (Sep 21, 2003)

" This is bad, this is very bad!" Instinctively, Sarah reaches for the pistol tucked in her waist band but stops herself as soon as her fingers touch the butt of the weapon. Random's actions against Jaya were subdual, which meant capture not kill. Seeing a gun might change their directive.

An idea comesto her, but she's going to need some help. 

Kneeling next to the doctor, Sarah focusses completely on the unconscious woman, lightly slapping at her cheek. _Come on Jaya, time to wake up._

POWER: Force/Mental Shield Sustained; Telepathy (15)
ACTIONS: Sarah will use her Telepathy to make contact with Jaya's subconscious and will try to help her regain consciousness.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Round Two, Con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Mimic: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

Sarah, kneeling next to Jaya, attempts to reach into her mind.  She finds no thoughts as it almost seems her mind has defensively shut down.  Peering deeper, she reaches her memories and finds it a virtual mess.  To use an analogy, in Sarah's experiance, most people's memories are "filed", like a library.  And it looks as though Jaya's "library" has had a tornado go through it.  Trying to awaken her while her mind is healing itself looks to be impossible.

_Sarah: Telepathy check 16 vs DC 13, successful.  Awakening Jaya doesn't seem possible, however._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Round Three
Maps

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

Sam nimbly climbs the tree, settling in one of the higher branches, where she crouches down.  She peers out beyond the leaves and sees the winged woman flying her way. "Here, birdie, birdie, birdie," she sings softly with a toothy grin.

Looking down and seeing Minotaur charging in their direction, Screaming Eagle taps the AF symbol on the breast of her uniform.  "You two try and neutralize the big guy, hopefully it's not too late to try and reason with the others."  She continues to fly towards the farmhouse.

Strafe, his back to the farmhouse, looks down at a devise he's holding.  "Goddamit, they removed the implants!" he says to himself.  Dropping the device.  He jumps out in front of the house.  He wears the smae dark uniform as Random and he carries an AK-47 assault rifle, an MP5 submachinegun in a specialized holster on his back, and a handgun on his belt.  The assult rifle is glowing a bright green.  "Alright, people," he shouts, "this mission's gone from Capture to DoA!  Take 'em down fast!" He quickly aims the rifle up at Tyroc and fires.  The bullets glow with the same green energy as the gun.  Tyroc turns to see the bullets coming a bit too late. One of them rips through the outside of his left arm, casuing it to bleed and leaving a burning sensation.

_Strafe hits with an 18 vs Def 16.  Tyroc attempts to deflect and gets a 17.  HP used to reroll, but Random (or one of them, anyway) uses his Counter Luck ability to spend a Villain Point to counter the Hero Point.  Tyroc gets a 17 for his Damage save vs DC 19 (lowered for FF), and he takes a Lethal hit.

Strafe is as recognizable as the members of AF, so to those that see him, it should become obvious that the merc group Evolution is involved, and that the sand creature is the woman known as Sandstone._

Miguel, seeing the sand, moves back towards the vehicles until he can  see Aaron and tries to mimic his power.  The truck obscures his view of the boy too much, however, and he's unable to establish a connection.

_Miguel: Even with Cheetah's speed, there was nowhere you could move and still not give Aaron at least half cover.  Attack 11 vs Def 19, fails._

The stream of sand stretches high in the air, landing on the roof of the house, the rest of it following along.  It streams across the roof before coalescing into the form of a tall woman, though she still looks like she's made of sand.  "Right on, boss!" she says.  "No holding back, my kinda job!"

"We're on him, Eagle," Jersey Devil says back.  "He's a big guy, Neutron, attack pattern delta should do the trick." he says to his teammate, flying straight for Minotaur.

Suddenly, two people that look exactly like Random appear beside the tree near the house.  One says, "The element kid, he can see us, take him down."  Both of them concentrate on Aaron.  Aaron attempts to fight off the mental assaults, and while he shakes off one the other locks in.  When he does, Aarons mind begins to scramble, as images, thoughts, memories all quickly and painfully begin to flash through it.  The Random that failed his attack (the one in the back)grimaces and disappears.  The other stays and concentrates solely on Aaron.

Meanwhile, a fourth Random appears in the trees out back.  He doesn't seem to notice Sam, but begins to concentrate on Kiro as he makes his charge against AF.  But Kiro's trained mind slips free of the attack.  The attacker frowns as he also disappears. 

_Complex guy, no?  Anyway, First Random's attack misses (9 vs 13), but the other hits (22 vs 13).  Damage (Will) save 16 vs DC 20, Aaron takes one Stun hit.  Random's attack uses Mental Assault; the damage continues each round as long as he concentrates.

The Random attacking Kiro and misses, (14 vs 18).  Question marks signify last known position of invisible guys._

_Elementor is up_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _Strafe hits with an 18 vs Def 16. Tyroc may attempt a Deflection (+11) if he likes. Though the bullets are imbued with energy, they're still physical projectiles which can be stopped by the FF, but I'll hold off rolling the damage save until you decide to Deflect or not._



OOC:  Lets see if I get this right.  I will attempt to deflect the bullet (+11 vs attack roll of 18).  Assuming ties go to me, I will use a HP to reroll if I get less than 7 (less than 8 if ties go to the attacker).  This would make it an automatic success (21), right?  If successful, I will reflect the bullet at Strafe (Extra Effort) and if I have a HP still available (not used for the deflection roll), I will use it to counter fatigue.  Please tell me if I cannot do this!


----------



## Elementor (Sep 21, 2003)

I will not use a HP to reroll the save.  16 is about as good as I can hope for.


----------



## Deva (Sep 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Strafe, his back to the farmhouse, looks down at a devise he's holding.  "Goddamit, they removed the implants!" he says to himself.  Dropping the device.  He jumps out in front of the house.  He wears the smae dark uniform as Random and he carries an AK-47 assault rifle, an MP5 submachinegun in a specialized holster on his back, and a handgun on his belt.  The assult rifle is glowing a bright green.  "Alright, people," he shouts, "this mission's gone from Capture to DoA!  Take 'em down fast!" He quickly aims the rifle up at Tyroc and fires.  The bullets glow with the same green energy as the gun.




The sound of the rifle shot sends a torrid of memories flooding her mind. The convinience store... her hesitation.... her partner's blood as he died in her arms.... And now she had hesitated again, wanting to run instead of fighting, and someone else was going to get shot.

" No!!" Sarah leaps to her feet and her arm jerks outward toward Strafe, directing her concentration at him.

*POWERS*:Sustain Force/Mental Field; Mental Blast(20); 
*ACTIONS:*Sara will try to hit Strafe with a Mental Blast to render him unconscious.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> *ACTIONS:*If possible,  Sara will use Extra Effort to try and hit Strafe not only with a Mental Blast to render him unconscious, but will attempt to throw him Telekinetically as far as she can. [/SIZE]




_OOC: Those are both attacks, Deva, you can only attack once per round.

The above post has been edited for HP expenditures or lack thereof._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 22, 2003)

OOC:4th turn actions

_This isn't going well._ Miguel mutters to himself.

He will attempt to climb up the side of the house and get in behind Sandstone for a (hopefully) free attack

climb:3 + claws give me extra: Climbing


----------



## Deva (Sep 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC: Those are both attacks, Deva, you can only attack once per round._




OOC: I'll get this game sooner or later. Previous post has been editted to correct the oversight.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 22, 2003)

Still on round 3, was just waiting to see the effect of my not using the hero point on the mental attack.

Aaron uses a hero point to shake off the stun effect and will be changing back to Flame form.  Using extra effort (yes I know I will get fatigued from this) Aaron will blast an AoE fireball to encompas Strafe, any Randoms I see over there and if possible (but I doubt it) Sandstone.  I will try to aim to do as little damage as possible to the house.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Still on round 3, was just waiting to see the effect of my not using the hero point on the mental attack.
> 
> Aaron uses a hero point to shake off the stun effect and will be changing back to Flame form.  Using extra effort (yes I know I will get fatigued from this) Aaron will blast an AoE fireball to encompas Strafe, any Randoms I see over there and if possible (but I doubt it) Sandstone.  I will try to aim to do as little damage as possible to the house.




_OOC:No, you're not Stunned, you just took a Stun hit, meaning a non-lethal hit. (They could've used less confusing terminology).  So the effect is just a hit, or a wound, if you like.  You're okay, but he's still in your head._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Round Three, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

Aaron changes from his earthen form and raises his fire sheath once more, sending a huge ball of flame towards the three standing near the tree, which erupts into an inferno, engulfing the targets.  Strafe, caught by surprise, jumps back and crouches down, sheilding him head from the flame with his arms, not looking much worse for wear afterwords.  The Randoms, however, take the brunt of the attack, both falling down and screaming in pain as they catch fire.  The tree standing near the house also catches fire.

_Ref saves: Strafe fails (15), Invis. Random succeeds (17), Attacking Random succeeds (20) vs DC 16.  Damage saves: Strafe succeeds (24 vs DC 21), Inv. Random fails (3 vs DC 18), Attacking Random fails (15 vs DC 18)  Aaron uses an HP to negate Fatigue._

_Kiro is up_


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 22, 2003)

ooc: I am 25 feet away from Jersey Devil. As my attack I will get as close to him as possible. When I am within charging range, I will jump into the air and charge Devil. That'll probably take 2 turns.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Strafe, his back to the farmhouse, looks down at a devise he's holding. "Goddamit, they removed the implants!" he says to himself. Dropping the device. He jumps out in front of the house. He wears the smae dark uniform as Random and he carries an AK-47 assault rifle, an MP5 submachinegun in a specialized holster on his back, and a handgun on his belt. The assult rifle is glowing a bright green. "Alright, people," he shouts, "this mission's gone from Capture to DoA! Take 'em down fast!" He quickly aims the rifle up at Tyroc and fires. The bullets glow with the same green energy as the gun. Tyroc turns to see the bullets coming a bit too late. One of them rips through the outside of his left arm, casuing it to bleed and leaving a burning sensation.



Tyrone growls at the pain in his arm and wipes the bloodspatter from the side of his face, noticing his hair has some too.  *"Yo, fool!  You mess with the fro," *he shouts as he dives recklessly down towards Strafe.  He levels off about door height (5-8 feet?) and a lance of force towards the crouching man, *"You gots ta go!"*

POWERS:  Sustain my flight and force shield; Energy blast, Lethal (23) at range (+5).  It's been so long since I used triangular calculations my brain nearly couldn't handle it, but I should be well within range and around first floor height.  I want to be in line along the house (first square) so that should I miss Strafe, my blast just might send the tree collapsing on him or his KO'd pals (and wouldn't that be a cryin' shame?)


----------



## Elementor (Sep 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Aaron is now Fatigued.




Since I did not have to use my hero point to negate the stun effect which I misinterpreted, I will use it instead to negate the fatigue effect from my AoE blast.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 22, 2003)

Kiro hardly notices random's presence, the mantra forcing out all but the most basic thoughts as he hustles towards the incoming foes, attempting to leap the fence if he reaches it.

(OOC) Not sprinting...  no Dex makes Kiro go splat, just double move


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Round Three, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

Kiro, ignoring Random, continues onward.

Tyroc flies down towards the house and lets loose with a wave of kinetic energy directed at Strafe.  Strafe, just getting up from the fireball, sees the attack.  He jumps up and grabs a branch in the tree with his free hand, and as the energy hits the ground, he does a backflip to apostion a few steps from where he was standing.

_Tyroc misses with an attack roll of 16 (he has a -2 due to range - Pythagorean theorem, man ).  And sorry, missed attacks aren't going to do collateral damage to your targets...   )_

Minotaur continues his charge forward, focusing on Jersey Devil.  He again easily leaps the fence in his way.

_Jump check (take 10) 20 vs DC 18._

Random makes his way to the fence.  "Understood, Devil.  Careful, he looks like a mean SOB."

Sarah thrusts her mind at Strafe's.  Having just avoided Tyroc's attack, he shakes his head, shaking the mental attack off.  "Dammit, the mind witch," he mutters.  "Sandstone, Random, get yer asses out here!" he yells out.

_Sarah's mental blast misses (attack of 13)._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Round Four
Maps

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

Sam notices Random appearing and disappearing below, and quickly forgets about Screaming Eagle.  _"Where'd he go?"_ she thinks as her eyes dart around the ground.

_Readying a partial charge attack if Random appears within range._

_"Hmmm, there's the winner of the Kensei look-alike contest.  If he's anything like Kensei, he'll...be unreasonable."_ Screaming Eagle thinks as she sighs.  She flies towards Kiro, decreasing her altitude as she does.

Strafe's attention remains on Sarah.  As he aims his rifle her way, it begins to glow an even more brilliant green than before.  "Bitch," he mutters as he fires a single burst in her direction.  The bullet flies true, and when it hits Sarah's force field, there's a great explosion of crackling green energy that engulfs Sarah, Jaya, Tyroc, Aaron, and even Sandstone, the three vehicles and a good portion of the house (it just misses Miguel).  Though at the point of impact, Sarah's field holds and she is only pushed back by the force a couple feet.  The others aren't so lucky as the radiation burns them and the force of impact blows out all of the glass windows in the vehicles and the front of the house.

As the radiation fades, Strafe sees Sarah still standing there, unharmed.  "Holy sh..." his voice trails off as he moves back behind the house.

_Attack 25 vs Def 15, hits Sarah.  Explosion Ref Saves (half damage if successful), Jaya: 9 vs DC 22, fails; Tyroc: 23 vs DC 22, succeeds; Aaron: 18 vs DC 22, fails; Sandstone 21 vs DC 22, fails.  Damage saves, Sarah gets 9 vs DC 21, HP to reroll, gets 21 vs DC 21, succeeds; Jaya gets an 8 vs DC 27, moves from Unconscious to Dying, Con check for death...10 vs DC 10, succeeds; Tyroc gets an 18 vs DC 21 and takes another Lethal hit to bring him to 2 Lethal hits; Aaron gets an 18 vs DC 21 and takes a Lethal hit, putting him to 1 Stun and 1 Lethal hit; Sandstone gets an 8 vs DC 17, VP used, gets a 15 vs DC 17, takes a Lethal hit._

_Recap:
*Condition:* Aaron - 1 Stun, 1 Lethal; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 1 Lethal.
*HPs used:* Sarah (2), Tyroc (2), Aaron (1), and I've used 2 VPs._


----------



## Deva (Sep 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Strafe's attention remains on Sarah.  As he aims his rifle her way, it begins to glow an even more brilliant green than before.  "Bitch," he mutters as he fires a single burst in her direction.  The bullet flies true, and when it hits, there's a great explosion of crackling green energy that engulfs Sarah, Jaya, Tyroc, Aaron, and even Sandstone, the three vehicles and a good portion of the house (it just misses Miguel).
> 
> _Attack 25 vs Def 15, hits Sarah.  Explosion Ref Saves (half damage if successful), Jaya: 9 vs DC 22, fails; Tyroc: 23 vs DC 22, succeeds; Aaron: 18 vs DC 22, fails; Sandstone 21 vs DC 22, fails.  Damage saves, Sarah rolls an 8; Jaya rolls an 8; Tyroc rolls an 18, Aaron rolls a 16, Sandstone rolls a 3, VP used, rolls a 10.  Deva, did you want to use a Hero point to reroll?_




OOC: Hmmm... let me think about this... use a Hero point or remain a smoldering pile of man flesh.... HELL YA!!! (BTW, how many have I actually used so far this Issue?)


----------



## Elementor (Sep 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Strafe's attention remains on Sarah.  As he aims his rifle her way, it begins to glow an even more brilliant green than before.  "Bitch," he mutters as he fires a single burst in her direction.  The bullet flies true, and when it hits, there's a great explosion of crackling green energy that engulfs Sarah, Jaya, Tyroc, Aaron, and even Sandstone, the three vehicles and a good portion of the house (it just misses Miguel).


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2003)

OOC: If I do get an attack on sandstone, I will use a hero point is my attack role is less than 13


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Round Four, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_Recap:
*Condition:* Aaron: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Miguel: 1 Lethal, Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 1 Lethal.
*HPs used:* Sarah (2), Tyroc (2), Aaron (1), Miguel (1) and I've used 2 VPs._

Miguel runs for the wall of the house as the radiation, crackles, mere feet away from him.  He uses his claws to climb the wall, though he finds it quite difficult to do so and barely makes it to the rooftop.

_Climb check 22 vs DC 20_

"Geez, boss, watch it, that hurt!" Sandstone yells down after getting caught in the explosion of radiation.  "Hey, look at the cute little kitty," she says as Miguel makes his way to the roof.  "I wanna pet the kitty!!" she says as her form dissolves and flares out spectacularly before she whips out an arm at Miguel.  He crouches back as her arm begins to flow about him, tightening and drawing him towards her.  Her grip tightens around his neck, drawing blood and making it difficult to breath.

_Sandstorm uses her Startle feat to try and intimidate Miguel.  Intimidate 26 vs Will save 10.  Miguel is startled and loses his Dodge bonus for her attack.  She initiates a grapple from range using Elasticity, hits with an 18 vs Def 12, grapple checks, Sand: 25, Mig: 16, Sandstone wins.  Damage save, Miguel gets a 13 vs DC 28, HP to reroll, gets a 24 vs DC 28 and takes one Lethal hit._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She initiates a grapple, hits with an 18 vs Def 12, gapple checks, Sand: 25, Mig: 16, Sandstone wins.  Damage save, Miguel rolls an 8 (hp to reroll?)[/i]




Yup. do I get the +2 to damage save?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yup. do I get the +2 to damage save?




_Yup, that's why you have a +5, all told._


----------



## Elementor (Sep 23, 2003)

OOC: I will need to know if I see any invisible folks around before I post my action.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> OOC: I will need to know if I see any invisible folks around before I post my action.




_Nope._


----------



## Elementor (Sep 23, 2003)

Aaron flys up and towards Sandstone close enough to lose any range modifiers just to see her trying to kill Mimic, "Aww man, what the heck are you??!!"

A Bolt of Fire heads for Sandstone hopefully freeing up Mimic to shred Strafe with his claws.

Power:  Forcefield and Energy field are still maintained.  Energy blast of fire at Sandstone.  Will use a HP if I roll a 10 or less.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 23, 2003)

Leathers smoking, Tyroc angles down, heading along the front of the house. *"Yo, meathead! I'd worry less about my witch,"* he growls, hurling a strange black sphere towards Strafe, *"and more about this!" *The sphere flies silently to the base of the tree, then suddenly stops. Moments later, it explodes with a bang, sending a circular wave of force racing out in a large radius.

POWERS: Maintain flight, get to five feet off the ground and move forward along the front of the house. Maintain force field. Use extra effort to make my stun damage energy blast area effect, centered in the square just past the edge of the house, at the base of the tree, affecting all three and using knockback. I'll use a hero point if I roll an attack roll less of 11 or lower, and if that turns out to be unnecessary, use it to counter fatigue. (If this isn't possible, I'll do something totally different, I don't have my game rules at work  )

I may need to edit this depending on where Random appeared.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 23, 2003)

Kiro continues to advance on the Aerodyne, keeping an eye on Eagle, a grin flashes across his face as he remembers a little trick he learned the night of his capture.

(OOC)You forgot to give me a range for my Dazzle attack...  so if possible I'll close to range and fire the dazzle off at Eagle if I can't close I will advance 30' and hold my action to dazzle any foe who enters range


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2003)

Round Four, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_Recap:
*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 1 Lethal, Stunned; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal, Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Cheetah: 1 Stun; Sandstone: 1 Lethal.
*HPs used:* Sarah (2), Tyroc (2), Elementor (2), Mimic (1) and I've used 3 VPs._

Jersey Devil, wary of the large bull-headed man charging towards him, lands in front of a tree inside the pen, readying for the inevitable attack.

As Kiro runs towards Screaming Eagle, Random reappears behind him looking to attack the Japanese man once more.  But before he can, he's nailed from the side by a leaping Samantha.  They both tumble and hit the tree.  Sam gets up with just a bruise, but Random's head slams into the tree and he's unconscious, though he soon disappears, along with the 3 other 'Random's.

Meanwhile, yet another Random pokes his head out from behind the tree near the house.  "That kid is still standing.  I guess if you want something done right..."   He focuses on Aaron, trying to get into his head as his double had.  Aaron's mind is twisted chaoticly and he begins to stagger in pain.

_Sam suffers a Stun hit from her ramming charge, but knocks out the 4th 'Random'.

Random's attack on Aaron is 6, VP to reroll, becomes a 15 beating Aaron's Defence of 11 for a hit.  Aaron gets a 11 for a Damage save vs DC 20, HP to reroll gets a worse result, 11 is used.  Aaron takes another Stun hit and is Stunned._


----------



## Elementor (Sep 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Random's attack on Aaron is 6, VP to reroll, becomes a 15 beating Aaron's Defence of 13 for a hit.  Aaron rolls an 11 for a Damage save (hp to reroll?)[/i]




OOC: Yes, I will use the Hero Point to reroll damage save.  Also please update the map to reflect the latest Random's position, my action will be different now that we have another Random in the mix.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 24, 2003)

OOC: Fifth turn action

Miguel will take a swipe at his new found friend


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 24, 2003)

ooc: I will move 40 feet and charge The Jersey Devil next round.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2003)

Round Four, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_Recap:
*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 1 Lethal, Stunned; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal, Grappled; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Cheetah: 1 Stun; Sandstone: 1 Lethal, Grappled; Random: 1 Stun, Prone, Stunned.
*HPs used:* Sarah (2), Tyroc (3), Elementor (2), Mimic (1) and I've used 3 VPs._

_Elementor is Stunned and misses this turn._

Kiro slows his approach, seeing Screaming Eagle moving in.  He points his katana her way and his right eye flashes bright.  A slim stream of light shoots at the winged woman, but she easily dodges to the left of it.

_Dazzle attack 18 misses the target. Boost @ +1_

Tyroc flies down and launches his attack.  The disk explodes and Random is launched backwards by it's power, slamming into the tree behind him.  Strafe, reacting to Tyroc's threat, runs straght up the tree trunk.  He flips up into a summersault as the explosion goes off and lands back on the ground unharmed.  The smoldering tree is snuffed out by the blast.

_Ref Saves: Random fails, Strafe succeeds.  Random is Stunned and knocked back, Strafe is unharmed.  HP spent to counter fatigue._

Minotaur continues his run towards Jersey Devil, but slows down to paw the ground and snort before his charge.

Neutron, keeping an eye on Minotaur, runs along the other side of the fence.

_Sarah is up_


----------



## Deva (Sep 24, 2003)

Unable to see any oponent clearly from where she stands, Sarah moves south-west until she can see Random next to the tree. She concentrates soley on him.

POWERS: Sustain Mental/Force Field; Mental Blast
ACTIONS: Sarah will move diagonally 30ft to the road where she has sight of Random and attack with her Mental Blast to knock him unsconsious. +6 Mental attack, -2 for distance, gives a +4 to attack so if total attack is lower than 16, will use another HP to reroll.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2003)

Round Four, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 1 Lethal, Stunned; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal, Grappled; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Cheetah: 1 Stun; Sandstone: 1 Lethal, Grappled; Random: 1 Stun, Prone, Stunned.
*HPs used:* Sarah (3), Tyroc (3), Elementor (2), Mimic (1) and I've used 3 VPs._

Sarah runs out to the road to find one of the assailants and spots Random lying dazed by a tree.  She tries to take him out with a mental attack, but she can't seem to penetrate his mind...

_Attack roll 7, HP to reroll, you get a 21 and hit Random with the Mental Blast, however, he seems to be protected from it..._


----------



## Deva (Sep 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC: You can't move 30' and see Strafe, the wall will stil block your view.  You can see Random from there, however.  Or you could fly up and see Sandstone, there's no way for you to target Strafe this round._




OOC:Okies then, editted previous post to attack Random.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2003)

Round Five
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 1 Lethal; Sarah: 1 Lethal, Stunned; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Cheetah: 1 Stun; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Disabled; Random: 1 Stun, Prone, Stunned.
*HPs used:* Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (2), Mimic (1) and I've used 4 VPs._

Screaming Eagle deftly dodges the attack from Kiro, thinking, _"I see we're going to have to do this the hard w..."_  She's interrupted by the crackling explosion near the house.  "Strafe!!" she yells out.  She ignores Kiro, and flies with all speed towards the house.  "Strafe!" she yells out again, "What the hell are you doing?  We're here to apprehend these people, not kill them!"

_VP spent to double SE's movement, plus Heroic Surge feat used to gain an extra half action this round, allowing her to fly 360' without sprinting._

Strafe runs back out from the behind the house to the other side of the tree.  "'bout time you got here!" he yells back at at her.  "Sorry, babe, I'm just followin' orders."

"Our orders are to capture them!" Eagle shouts angrily.

"Maybe yours are," Strafe replies, once again taking aim at Sarah with his AK-47, "but these people are dangerous, and I'm takin' 'em out however I can."  Strife fires, and Sarah's force field deflects the bullets somewhat, but one hits her arm, another grazes her temple, drawing blood and making her woozy.

_Strafe hits Sarah, Damage save 11, hp to reroll, gets a 15 vs DC 21.  Sarah takes 1 Lethal hit and is Stunned._

Miguel, still grappling with Sandstone, twists his arm about to slash at her with his claws.  He carves right through her abdominal area and dislidges a large chunk of her body.  She has a look of shock on her face as the chunk dissolves and blows away.  As Mimic steps away, her form solidifies into a rocky substance, and she falls to her knees a look of shock still on her face.

_Mimic scores a crit against Sandstone, she fails her damage save and takes a Lethal hit and is Disabled._

"Hey, was your mom a cow, by any chance?" Jersey Devil yells out to Minotaur, his tail flicking about in anticipation, "'cause she didn't look like one when I was with her last night."

_"Hey, he's gone again..?"_ Sam thinks, looking around.  Seeing Screaming Eagle fly up to the house she says, "Alright, the birdie's here..." and runs up the front of the house.

_Elementor is up_


----------



## Deva (Sep 26, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Round Five
> _Strafe hits Sarah, and she rolls a 10 for her damage save (reroll?)_




OOC: Last one, and yes I will use it.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 26, 2003)

Kiro watches as his foe screams past him and curses, scanning around himself swiftly, noting that Minotaur is quickly closing with two men, Kiro lowers his head and sprints toward the engagement.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 26, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Miguel, still grappling with Sandstone, twists his arm about to slash at her with his claws.  He carves right through her abdominal area and dislidges a large chunk of her body.  She has a look of shock on her face as the chunk dissolves and blows away.
> 
> _Mimic scores a crit against Sandstone, she fails her damage save and takes a Lethal hit and is Stunned.  Mimic may disengage the grapple automatically and make a movement, or keep the grapple going, your choice._




Unless the roof is very steep and I would have a big chance of falling I will disengage and move out of her attack range.

OOC: Is that my action for next round? If it isn't I will attack again.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 26, 2003)

"Awright!!  Its Screaming Eagle!!  Guys look it's Screaming Eagle!!  These Evolution guys are toast now!!  I am SO getting her autograph after this!!!!  You are going down Strafe."

Aaron is somewhat starstruck by the appearance of one of his favorite heroes.  He changes back to Earth form and picks up the old farm truck that is beside him using his Super strength.  He carries it as close as he can get to Strafe and still be able to throw the truck at him this round.

I figure this might take Extra Effort, I'm not sure how much a farm truck weighs.  If it does I will use a Hero point to counter the fatigue.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 26, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> I figure this might take Extra Effort, I'm not sure how much a farm truck weighs. If it does I will use a Hero point to counter the fatigue.



OOC:  A half ton weighs 4500-5000 pounds.  Checked by going and looking up F150's


----------



## Elementor (Sep 26, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> OOC:  A half ton weighs 4500-5000 pounds.  Checked by going and looking up F150's



OOC: Cool, so I shouldnt even need to use extra effort or my HP then.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 27, 2003)

"I hate to tell you this kid, but Evolution and American Freedom are on the same side here!" Tyroc shouts as he tries to ignore the shadow of Screaming Eagle, preparing to attack Strafe as well.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2003)

Round Five, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 1 Lethal; Sarah: 1 Lethal, Stunned; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Cheetah: 1 Stun; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Stunned; Random: 1 Stun, Prone.
*HPs used:* Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (2), Mimic (1) and I've used 4 VPs._

Aaron resumes his earthen form and picks up the truck, hurling it at Strafe.  Strafe deftly leaps aside as the truck lands with a *crash* beside the tree

_Aaron gets an 18, which misses Strafe._

Kiro runs as fast as he can to get to Minotaur in time to help him against AF.

_Sprinting, no dex this turn, Boost is gone_

_Tyroc's turn_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 27, 2003)

Tyroc moves under the evestrough of the house and forward towards Strafe and shouts at the gun wielding maniac, *"How much wood can you chuck?!"*  He points both hands at the tree behind Strafe, a wave of force slowly rolling towards it.  The wave slowly moves forward then suddenly changes direction and slams into the rear end of the truck, sending it spinning at Strafe.

POWERS:  Attempt to bluff to draw Strafe's attention to the tree momentarily, giving me the element of surprise as I use a stunning energy blast or just basic kinetic control (whichever is applicable) to attempt to hit Strafe with the truck and pin him against the tree (or just send him flying).  I'm trying to move the bottom of the truck up and to the left to smash into the tree where Strafe is standing.  Maintain my force field.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2003)

Round Five, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Minotaur: Entangled; Elementor: 2 Stun, 1 Lethal; Sarah: 1 Lethal, Stunned; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Cheetah: 1 Stun; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Disabled; Random: 1 Stun, Prone.
*HPs used:* Minotaur: (1); Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (2), Mimic (1) and I've used 4 VPs._

Strafe looks over towards the tree, ready to dodge the oncoming shrapnel, and is taken unawares by the sudden manuever with the truck.  However, Tyroc only manages to flip the truck up on its side instead of sliding it over and Strafe remains unhurt.

_Tyroc's Bluff of 13 vs Strafe's Sense Motive of 12, success.  Tyroc's attack of 6 misses horribly, however._

Minotaur snorts before charging, head-first, at Jersey Devil.  But Jersey Devil, anticipating the attack, jumps out of the way at the last second.  Minotaur crashes into the tree, knocking it down, but barely notices it.

_Minotaur uses an HP to double his speed in order to reach JD.  His charge/ram attack gives him a 21, but misses._

Neutron aims his arms over he fence at the ground beneath Minotaur and a bright orange beam shoots out, hitting the ground and turning it to wet cement.  Minotaur begins to sink into the quickly drying cement and is eventually held fast, up to his knees.  "There, that should hold you," he says.

_Minotaur is hit by the Snare attack and fails his Ref save with a 15.  He is Entangled_


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2003)

Round Six
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Minotaur: Entangled; Elementor: 2 Stun, 4 Lethal, Dying; Sarah: 1 Lethal; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Cheetah: 1 Stun; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Disabled; Random: 1 Stun, Prone.
*HPs used:* Minotaur: (1); Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (3), Mimic (1) and I've used 4 VPs._

"I swear to God, Strafe, if any of these people dies, you're be lying six feet under with them!" Screaming Eagle shouts down.  She sees that Miguel has taken down Sandstone and flies up to him, swinging around and kicking at him  before landing on the roof.  Miguel jumps aside with cat-like grace, avoiding the blow.

Strafe laughs, "Whatever, babe.  You can certainly try, might be fun." He steps up to the side of the truck, and using it for cover, fires a long burst at Aaron's rocky form.  A number of the charged bulllets deflect off of the boy's stone skin, but one pierces his shoulder, one his left leg, and a third goes through his chest.  He reverts to his human form and falls to the ground, bleeding.

_Aaron is hit 3 times from a autofire attack, once critically.  Damage saves are 2, hp to reroll, giving a 19 for the crit and 6 and 18 for the others, resulting in 3 lethal hits and Aaron is Dying.  Con check vs death: 14 vs DC 10, success._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2003)

Round six action

_Birdie come to play? Here birdie, birdie, birdie._ Miguel says mimicing Sam's voice, as the claws unsheath from his hands he will make an attack towards Screaming Eagle.

I will use a HP if the roll is less then 12

OOC: Attempting to bluff Eagle into thinking that I am Sam as well as keeping her back towards the edge of the roof in case the real Sam decides to join in.

I am unsure what skill to use if it's the bluff skill then it is at 2 if I could use the disguise skill then it's 12 +2 for sound mimicry. Obviously I would rather use the disguise skill.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 28, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Aaron is hit 3 times from a autofire attack, once critically.  Damage saves are 1 for the crit and 5 and 17 for the others.  I assume you want to reroll that 1?




Hoo ya.  Please.  I hope you are taking into account my 6 levels of protection I have in Earth form.


----------



## The Minotaur (Sep 28, 2003)

ooc: I will try and bust out of the cement snare.

Ability: Strength 20 (+10)
Power: Super-Strength 5


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2003)

Round Six, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Minotaur: Entangled; Elementor: 2 Stun, 4 Lethal, Dying; Sarah: 1 Lethal; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Disabled; Random: 1 Stun, Prone, Screaming Eagle: 1 Lethal, Stunned.
*HPs used:* Shim. Samurai: (1); Minotaur: (1); Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (3), Mimic (1) and I've used 5 VPs._

Screaming Eagle watches Miguel closely, trying to avoid the long sharp claws.  He swings his claws, but Eagle blocks the attacks easily.  "You're in over your head, young lady.  You and your friends would be best off surrendering now," she says.

_Mimic's Bluff check 22 vs SE's Sense Motive check 19, success.  Your bluff request is unusual, Mimic, but I guess I can consider it a 'feint' that will allow Sam to attack SE without her dodge bonus.  Attack of 23 misses her._

Sandstone, still reeling from Miguel's attack, slowly backs away down the other side of the roof, grunting in pain as she does.

"Good job, Neutron," Jersey Devil says, smirking at Minotaur before turning to face Kiro as he rushes in.

Samantha looks up towards the roof of the house and grins.  She quickly but quietly creeps up to the side of the house and nimbly clibs up the wall.  Getting to the top, Screaming Eagle has her full attention on Miguel.  She slashes out with a scream, raking her claws across Eagle's back, who screams in return and falls to one knee in pain.

_VP used to reroll SE's horrible Dam save roll, she takes a Lethal hit and is Stunned._

Random, rubbing his sore back, gets up, cursing.  He then dissapears from sight.

_"Smug fool,"_ Kiro thinks as he hurdles the fence, seeing Jersey Devil moving towards him with a grin.  He aims his sword in the beast's direction and a beam of light shoots forward.  Devil barely dodges out the way of the attack.

_Jump check 20 successful.  Attack 13, rerolled with HP, 18 still misses._

_Tyroc's up_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 28, 2003)

*"Kid!"* Tyroc screams, starting into motion.  *"Sam, Miguel, help us put Strafe down!  At least AF won't try to kill us!"
*
 Tyroc taxes a five foot step forward and reaches out, lifting the truck twenty feet off the ground rapidly with an undulating platform of force, to reveal Strafe. The truck spins around so it's wheels are down and it's cab directly over Strafe. A second later, hoping Strafe is paying attention to Dodge the truck (Dodge the truck, get it!), Tyroc brings concentric rings of force up from the ground beneath Strafe, trying to bind him in place for Sarah.

POWERS: Kinetic energy control, non attack (half action, five foot step forward); Paralyzing (half action, hero point to re-roll if I _roll_ 12 or lower on the ranged touch attack); sustain force field.

  OOC:  Look, a landing platform near Strafe for the kitties.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2003)

Round Six, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Minotaur: Entangled; Elementor: 2 Stun, 4 Lethal, Dying; Sarah: 1 Lethal; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Disabled; Random: 1 Stun, Prone, Screaming Eagle: 1 Lethal, Stunned.
*HPs used:* Shim. Samurai: (1); Minotaur: (1); Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (3), Mimic (1) and I've used 5 VPs._

Tyroc raises the truck high in the air, breaking branches off of the smouldering tree.  Strafe glances up at the vehicle overing above him, but keeps his focus on Tyroc and the others, not wanting to fall for any tricks again.  As soon as Tyroc's rings appear, Strafe flips backwards out of the attack's way.

_Tyroc's attack of 21 misses Strafe_

Minotaur roars in anger and slams his fists down onto the block of cement that entraps him.  The cement shatters into pieces, freeing the enraged beast.

_Minotaur hits the cement (attack roll 9) and it fails it's damage save by more than 5._

Neutron frowns as Minotaur escapes.  "Crap, look out JD, he's free!"  He raises an arm and fires a yellow-orange energy blast at Minotaur.  The blast hits the big man, but it only seems to make him angrier.

_Blast hits with a 14, but Damage save is made with a 24._

_Sarah's turn_


----------



## Deva (Sep 28, 2003)

Sarah moves without hessitaion, stepping between Strafe and his line of site of Aaron. Without a word she locks gazes with him and focusses her anger directly into his mind.

POWERS: Mental/Force Field; Mental Blast
ACTIONS: Sarah will move her 30ft closer to Strafe, using extra effort to increase her Mental Blast +2 and she will be using Lethal damage. 

OOC: And if this doesn't work, well... I know where the GM lives!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2003)

Round Six, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Steven: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 4 Lethal, Dying; Sarah: 1 Lethal; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Disabled; Random: 1 Stun, Invisible; Screaming Eagle: 1 Lethal, Stunned.
*HPs used:* Shim. Samurai: (1), Minotaur: (1), Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (3), Mimic (1) and I've used 5 VPs._

Sarah moves forward determined to put Strafe down.  She concentrates on him, but his mind proves to be difficult to subdue.  "Get out of my head, bitch!" he says shaking his head.

_Attack of 17 misses.  No extra effort used._

At the side of the house, Steven appears, camcorder in hand, trying his best to stay out of the way, but capture as much of the action as he can.  "This is cool," he says with a smile, until he spots the bodies on the ground.  "Jaya!" he shouts in surprise.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2003)

well that went all wrong.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 29, 2003)

Round Seven
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Steven: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 4 Lethal, Dying; Sarah: 1 Lethal; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Disabled; Random: 1 Stun, Invisible; Screaming Eagle: 1 Lethal, Fatigued.
*HPs used:* Shim. Samurai: (1), Minotaur: (1), Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (3), Mimic (1) and I've used 6 VPs._

Screaming Eagle rises, anger on her face.  She plants her foot in Samantha's sternum and pushes back, sending Sam flying off the side of the roof.  Sam tucks and rolls, landing on her feet on the ground.  Eagle then turns to Miguel and emits a high-pitched scream that hits him like a brick wall.

_SE uses a VP to remove the Stunned condition.  She bull rushes Sam, opposed Str check 13 vs 12, success.  Sam's Acrobatics check 20, no damage from the fall.  Heroic Surge used to attack Miguel, hits with a 31.  Damage save roll 8, reroll?_

Miguel leaps back forward, trying to grab onto Eagle, but she ducks the attack.

_Misses with an 11._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Round Seven
> _SE uses a VP to remove the Stunned condition.  She bull rushes Sam, opposed Str check 13 vs 12, success.  Sam's Acrobatics check 20, no damage from the fall.  Heroic Surge used to attack Miguel, hits with a 31.  Damage save roll 8, reroll?_




OOC: hits with a 31? what the heck? How many pluses can one person get? Yes I will re-roll  that damage save.

Assuming that my innards aren't vibrated into mush, I will attempt to grapple Screaming Eagle.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Round Seven
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Steven: 13, Minotaur: 12, Neutron: 9, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 4 Lethal, Dying; Sarah: 1 Lethal; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Disabled; Random: 1 Stun, Invisible; Screaming Eagle: 1 Lethal, Fatigued.
*HPs used:* Shim. Samurai: (1), Minotaur: (1), Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (3), Mimic (1) and I've used 6 VPs._

Strafe drops his AK-47 and pulls the MP5 off of his back.  "Look, the kid's dead now, or close to it.  Why dontcha just do yourselves a favor and listen to the pretty winged lady and surrender?" he says to the group in front of him, aiming his gun at Sarah and awating an answer.

Sandstone, in an attempt to get off the roof, stretches out to the ground where she slowly slithers forward for a couple feet before coming to rest.

Jersey Devil looks back at Minotaur.  "Dammit, Neutron, take care of him, will you?"  He moves forward, looking to Kiro.  "Now, look, junior, we don't want to hurt you, but we will if we have to.  Now, put the sword away and we can discuss this rationally on our flight to Dallas, what do you say?" he says, taking a defensive stance.

Samantha, claws extended, emits a low growl at Strife, but does nothing yet...

_Samurai is up_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 30, 2003)

*"You don't get it, do you man?  We aint going back.  None of us'll be put back into that torture chamber again!"* Tyroc drops his concentration on the truck, letting it fall, though Strafe is safely away from the plumetting vehicle, and races around the side of the house, blowing by Steven, a desperate plan forming in his mind. *If I can get up to the roof where Sandstone is, maybe two can pla...
*
 He comes around the corner and spots the wounded mercenary and slides to a halt, just as he was about to raise himself into the air. *Looks like you are having as crappy a day as I am. *He pauses briefly and for a moment, indecision flashes across his face. But it lasts just an instant, and he removes his sunglasses and tosses them onto the prone woman to get her attention, flattening himself against the house and pointing a hand at her. *"Sorry, lady.  But I aint goin' back.  Time to see how much your boss values your life."*

*"Hey, Strafe!  Random!  How important is Sandstone to you?"*  Tyroc shouts.

 OOC: Just for the record, Elementor and I talked about this very encounter, and this is just the thing I was planning on doing, only I didn't expect it would only take potentially one round to attempt. I was originally planning on coming up the back side of the house to avoid Screaming Eagle, then flying up to land on Sandstone. This worked out much better!

POWERS: No longer sustaining kinetic control on the truck; still sustaining my force field. Hero point for Double movement (140) which should put me just around the back-right corner of the house. Ready an energy blast attack (lethal) on Sandstone, to be released if Random, Strafe or Eagle present themselves to attack me.

 Editted for what I emailed about... /punt boards


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 30, 2003)

Kiro lets his blade crackle out of existense and stares JD in the eye, "I do not wish to fight you any more then you wish to fight me Gaijin...  But I will not go back to that infernal laboratory to let doctors payed by your own corrupted government to pump me full of nameless and untested drugs...  run tests and god knows what else on me simply because I'm not normal...  simply because I'm like _you_!"  Kiro's eyes flare for a moment as he lowers a finger on JD, "Discuss this rationally?  I have no qualms...  but I am _not_ setting foot in that aerodyne wilst I still breath...  I will not go peacefully to hell and I doubt you would either"


----------



## The Minotaur (Oct 1, 2003)

After freeing himself from the cement, the Minotaur lifts his head with gusts of wind blowing out of his nose. "That was not smart human," says the Minotaur as he shuffles his feet along the ground and pointing at Neutron. He then begins to run head first towards Neutron standing a few feet infront of him.

Attack: Charge Neutron with Natural Weapons (horns) +3 stunt: Penetrating Attack (x3)


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Round Seven, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Strafe: 22, Mimic: 18, Sandstone: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Cheetah: 16, Random: 16, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Steven: 13, Minotaur: 12, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 4 Lethal, Dying; Sarah: 1 Lethal; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Dying; Random: 1 Stun, Invisible; Screaming Eagle: 1 Lethal, Fatigued, Neutron, 1 Lethal, Dying.
*HPs used:* Shim. Samurai: (1), Minotaur: (1), Sarah (4), Tyroc (3), Elementor (3), Mimic (1) and I've used 6 VPs._

Jersey Devil gives Kiro a funny look.  "Laboratory?  What laboratory?  I don't know what they do to incarcerated elites in Japan, but no one's going to be running tests on you at the D.E.C.F.* I'm fairly certain.  And I don't know what you've heard about that place, but it's not Hell, I can assure you.  So, rationally speaking, if you're innocent of the terrorism charge, then you have nothing to worry about.  If you are...well, I guess we're wasting our breath here, right?"

_*Dallas Elite Correctional Facility_

Tyroc, flying around the building, throws his sunglasses at Sandstone, but she doesn't respond, the strain of moving from the roof apparently causing her to pass out.  

Strafe, unaware of her condition, laughs.  "Yeah, you go ahead and try and hurt Sandy," he yells out. "She's been blown apart by a speeding half-ton and laughed about it, I think she can handle herself.  Which is more than I can say about Miss Edwards, here," he adds with a smirk.

Steven drops the camcorder and, ignoring the potentially dangerous standoff, rushes to Jaya's side.  "Jaya?  Jaya, are okay?  She's hurt!  Somebody help!" he cries out.

Minotaur charges at Neutron, smashing right through the fence.  "Oh, crap..." Neutron mutters as he quickly tuns the air before him into a metal wall.  Minotaur smashes into that, bashing it and himself right into Neutron, who is sent sailing dozens of feet backwards, where he lands crumpled on the ground.

_Well, I initially missed some fine print on Deflection...Minotaur's attack hits and Neutron's Damage save fails badly._

_Sarah's up..._


----------



## Deva (Oct 1, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Strafe, unaware of her condition, laughs.  "Yeah, you go ahead and try and hurt Sandy," he yells out. "She's been blown apart by a speeding half-ton and laughed about it, I think she can handle herself.  Which is more than I can say about Miss Edwards, here," he adds with a smirk.
> 
> Steven drops the camcorder and, ignoring the potentially dangerous standoff, rushes to Jaya's side.  "Jaya?  Jaya, are okay?  She's hurt!  Somebody help!" he cries out.




"Shut-up Steven," Sarah says to the farmer without looking away from the elite in front of her. She holds her hands out at her side, palms facing Strafe, showing him that she is unnarmed.


"Looks like you have the upper hand, what with you having the weapons and knowing about us. A little unfair if you ask me, so what you say we make this a little more even?" Her lips curl up into a smirk that mirrors Strafe's.  "Let's see how you like playing without your little toys."

POWERS: Maintain Force/Mental Shield; Telekinesis
ACTIONS: Sarah will attept to pull his weapon from his hands, and if she succeeds will turn it on him.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 1, 2003)

eighth round action

_Another one down. Not good, not good at all_ 

Miguel thinks as he runs to the northwest corner of the roof and drops down to the ground within sight of Sandstone, he will attempt to mimic the unconcious merc.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Round Seven, con't
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Mimic: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Steven: 13, Minotaur: 12, Strafe: 3, Cheetah: 3, Random: 3, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 4 Lethal, Dying; Sarah: 2 Lethal, Dying; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Samantha: 1 Stun, Stunned; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Dying; Random: 1 Stun, Invisible; Screaming Eagle: 1 Lethal, Fatigued, Neutron, 1 Lethal, Dying.
*HPs used:* Shim. Samurai: (1), Minotaur: (1), Sarah (4), Tyroc (4), Elementor (3), Mimic (1) and I've used 6 VPs._

As soon as Sarah begins to make her threat, Strafe wastes no time opening fire.  He manages to get off a short burst before his weapon begins to try to tug away from him.  Two glowing bullets penetrate her force field and hit her in the abdomen, drawing a lot of blood and casuing a great deal of pain.

_Strafe, using a readied action, fires at Sarah and hits.  Sarah gets a 12 for her Damage save, she takes a lethal hit and is Disabled._

As soon as the gun fires, Samantha races at Strafe to tear at him with her claws.  Strafe ducks the wild attack, still trying to hold onto his gun.

As soon as Sam reaches Strafe, Random appears near the house and hits Samantha with his mental attack.  Images blur forcefully through her mind and she screams in pain, clutching her head.

_Sam takes a Stun hit and is Stunned_

Sarah uses all of what is left of her strength to tear the submachine gun from Strafe's hands and it the green glow disappears.  She pulls the gun back to her, but before she can grab it, she succumbs to her injuries, falling to the ground.

_Sarah's hits Strafe with a 25; Sarah's Telekinesis check 21 vs Strafe's Str check 15, success.  You can't attack twice in one round, so I'm assuming you pull the gun towards you.  If you want to do somehting else with it, you may.  Sarah is now Dying, Con check vs death: 21 vs 10, success._


----------



## Renfield (Oct 1, 2003)

(( DAMN! Trying to kill 'em all in the first issue man? Yikes, what's the score, five down on the good guys to one on the bad guys, ouch. Good luck you guys, looks like the dice are hating you all. ))


----------



## Deva (Oct 1, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _If Sarah goes through with her Telekinetic attack, she'll worsen from Disabled to Dying and possibly die.  I'll let you change your mind here if you like._




OOC: We're dead either way, and if it helps the others... She'll go through with the attack and risk it. It just better work...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 2, 2003)

Kiro throws his arms out to his side and shouts, "Don't you get it!? That facility that was destroyed was a laboratory, where your government was conducting experiments on Elites, we didn't attack it, we escaped with our lives and were lucky to get away with that! Go and do the research yourself... Though I doubt your government will allow you to access the truth, unlike my country America seams to have fallen in love with lies and misdirection. If we get into that aerodyne, how do you know that tranfer that goes through a few months after we arrive doesn't send us to the next area 51? How do you know where we really go!? You don't question, you're American, Americans never question! You've been trained at birth to swallow whatever the hell you hear on television! Whatever your boss tells you to swallow... Look around at us!! How many terrorist organizations have their operatives run away in beat up Suburbans?? How many would send out so many young and inexperienced members on a mission like _destroying a major base_!!" Kiro looks JD in the eye, pleading for understanding.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2003)

Round Eight
Maps

*Initiative:* _Screaming Eagle: 22, Mimic: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Steven: 13, Minotaur: 12, Strafe: 3, Cheetah: 3, Random: 3, Sarah: 3_

_*Condition:* Elementor: 2 Stun, 4 Lethal, Dying; Sarah: 2 Lethal, Dying; Tyroc: 2 Lethal; Mimic: 1 Lethal; Samantha: 1 Stun, Stunned; Jaya: 1 Stun, 1 Lethal, Dying; Sandstone: 2 Lethal, Dying; Random: 1 Stun, Invisible; Screaming Eagle: 1 Lethal, Fatigued, Neutron, 1 Lethal, Dying.
*HPs used:* Shim. Samurai: (1), Minotaur: (1), Sarah (4), Tyroc (4), Elementor (3), Mimic (1) and I've used 6 VPs._

While dodging Miguel's continued attacks takes most of her attention, Screaming Eagle can hear the screams coming from Aaron, Sarah and Steven below.  She looks back and finally realizes the carnage Strafe is creating.  "You bastard!" she growls, leaping from the roof, wings spread wide.  She lands down in front of Sarah and Strafe's gun.  "Strafe, that is enough!  These people do not deserve to die, especially at your hands, you pig!"  She touches the emblem on the breast of her dark blue uniform.  "Devil, Neutron, leave those two, we have a more serious problem at the house."

Miguel, no longer in melee with Eagle, moves over to the other side of the house and concentrates on Sandstone's form.  His shape quickly changes from that of a cat-girl to large woman made of sand and rock.

_Miguel gets a 16 to hit and Sandstone fails her save._

Jersey Devil turns from the conversaion with a look of shock as Neutron is sent flying by Minotaur's attack.  He responds to Screaming Eagle's request.  "Negative on that, Eagle.  Neutron is down, and down bad."

"Oh, no.  Alright, check him out, make sure he's okay.  And tell those other two that their friends are dying, thanks to Strafe and his goons.  They might want to come back," he hears in his earpiece.

Devil looks to Kiro.  "Look, I don't know about your story, but it sounds like the boss wants to call a truce to deal with those Evolution guys.  Strafe's done quite a number on your friends with his guns, apparently."  Devils nods towards Minotaur.  "Do you think you can calm your bovine friend down before he tries to make rug out of me?"

_Samurai and Tyroc are up_


----------



## Calinon (Oct 2, 2003)

Tyrone glances up at Miguel as he shifts form.  Sandstone begins to rise from the ground up and past the changed man.  *"Yo, now'd be a great time to leave from the sound of things,"* he says, moving quickly along the back of the house just past  Miguel.  *"Sounds like Eagle'n Strafe are gonna party."*  Sandstone rises above the house, capping off near 40 feet, moving a few feet to the West.

*"But nooo, we can't run.  Let's all get our asses blown clean off by a gun toting yokel,"* he mutters angrily to himself, pretty much ignoring Miguel, scooping his sunglasses from the ground where they had fallen off of Sandstone on her rise upward.  *"I can't believe they push me to this.  I wonder if any of them remembers when I dropped that lady eighty feet when that robber hit me with a bat?"*

 He puts the sunglasses on and moves a bit farther down.  *"Sure hope they do, for her sake,"* he finishes, sounding like he's simply talking to himself.  *"Though it'd be neat to see how many times she bounces when she plumets to the ground when I lose my concentration!"* he finishes, shouting at nobody in particular.

POWERS:  Sustain force field; Kinetic Energy Control to lift Sandstone up 20 feet and along the a path parallel to the back of the house (works out to 35 feet horizontally roughly); Move my speed (70) along the back of the house as well.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 2, 2003)

Miguel drops down from the roof in behind the ranting man and rushes up and grabs him by the shoulder before he can get around the corner of the house.

_Dude, get a grip. We are going to have to keep it together if we plan on getting out of this with our skins intact. Besides Sam with them and she is in more trouble then we are. Hide Sandstone on the roof or something and let me do my thing. You can still use her as a pinball if I get my butt shot full of lead. But for right now either get in a defensible place or group up with Kiro and Max._

A look of worry crosses over pseudo-Sandstone's face

_I hope Random isn't a telepath, that could really pooch the deal. Oh well, live fast, die young and live a good looking corpse, right?_ He says grinning at Tryone. _When and if the time comes make it look good but try not to hit me._ Miguel states mimicing Sandstone's voice. As he flows away from Tyrone and heads around the corner

OOC:edited for continuity, see below for rest

OOC: Disguse 12 +2 for sound mimicry will use a hp if the roll is less then 10


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 3, 2003)

Kiro nods to Devil and hustles to stand between Minotaur and the hero, waving his arms and shouting, "Minotaur, we have bigger problems, someones tearing up our friends real bad!  We have to get back to the house!!"


----------



## Agamon (Oct 3, 2003)

*At the house*

Strafe steps back from Cheetah, shaking his head.  "Christ.  Random, forget her, go check on Annie," he says, looking at his teammate.

Random drops his concentration on Cheetah.  He closes his eyes momentarly and a perfect copy of himself seems to somehow step right out of him.  He looks at his copy, who nods and proceeds around to the back of the house.

"I'm pissed, Eagle.  You've come between me and my payday again.  And you guys were freakin' supposed to be helping us," Strafe says in an irritated voice.  "When BioGen asked why we failed, I'll be telling them it's because our "allies" turned on us."

"I couldn't care less what the company that hired you thinks, Strafe.  We came here to apprehend them, not kill them or take them to some laboratory," Screaming Eagle responds with a sneer.

As Random's copy is about to round the back of the house, Miguel, in Sandstone's form, flows around the corner, almost right into him.  Random looks puzzled and says, "Sandstone, you're okay?"

*Near the aerodyne*

"Thanks," Jersey Devil says to Kiro, still keeping an eye on the big guy, as he makes his way towards Neutron.

_OOC: We're out of 'battle mode' now, just so everyone's aware (unless someone tries to restart the fight, of course)._


----------



## Mimic (Oct 3, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As Random's copy is about to round the back of the house, Miguel, in Sandstone's form, flows around the corner, almost right into him.  Random looks puzzled and says, "Sandstone, you're okay?"




Miguel stops for a moment and glances over at Random.

_Of course. Like those jerks could actually hurt me._

Miguel will start to walk towards Strafe and Screaming Eagle turning his head to look at Random, hoping that he will follow

_What's going on with the boss and eagle? Why did we stop the fighting?_


----------



## Agamon (Oct 3, 2003)

"Strafe got trigger-happy, Screaming Eagle got mad.  If the fight continues, I'm thinking it's the three of us against all of them.  And while that might sound like fun to you, I don't like those odds," Random's copy says, walking back until he comes near the real Random before disappearing. "And neither does Strafe," Random adds, looking back at Miguel.

Strafe glances at Miguel as he approaches.  He looks him over, cocking an eyebrow.  "She looks fine to me."

Screaming Eagle looks at Miguel and looks at Strafe and rolls her eyes.  "Do you two think I was born yesterday?" she says.  "I'm not sure what you're planning," she says sharply to Miguel, "But the longer we mess around here, the better chance that your friends will die.  And you," she says to Strafe, "you knew that that isn't Sandstone."

"Can't pull the wool over Girl Scout's eyes," Strafe says with a grin.  He looks at Miguel.  "Buddy, you're not quite ample enough in the chest, y'know what I mean?  Random, you idiot, go find the real Sandstone."

Random, looking embarrassed, creates another double sending him back behind the building.  He sees Tyroc holding Sandstone's body aloft.  Rolling his eyes, he says, "You win, we're leaving, let her go."

_With modifiers, Miguel's 18 in Disgiuse (roll of 10) was beat by both SE's 27 in Spot (her peepers be real good) and Strafe's 24 in Spot (he knows Sandstone very well), but not Random's 13.  SE also sensed Strafe's Bluff._


----------



## The Minotaur (Oct 3, 2003)

Looking at Neutron as he stands upright, the Minotuar gives a quiet laugh as he rubs his hands together and then looks at Kiro.

"You win Samurai, lets go see what the others are up to," he says to Kiro as he starts towards the house. As he's walking away he turns to Jersey Devil to say, "I think your friend is hurt... Let it be known next time you guys get in my way, you won't be so lucky."

Minotaur gives a grunt, then races towards the house.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 3, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> He sees Tyroc holding Sandstone's body aloft. Rolling his eyes, he says, "You win, we're leaving, let her go."



 "Brother, you have got to be kidding me.  I'm spose ta take your word on this?" he says, backing away a few steps quickly.  He raises Sandstone and pulls her back along as he moves.  "Wanna convince me; bugger off.  I'll even drop her at a hospital or clinic, as opposed to just droppin' her."  His force flickers about him as he retreats to the side of the house.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 3, 2003)

Miguel shrugs nonchalantly, dropping Sandstone's voice.

_Can't blame a hombre for trying, like I am going to walk up to you three without trying to have a couple of cards up my sleeve._

He will glance quickly over towards Sam. 

_You ok Sam? Can you go see if Jaya's family has any medical supplies also see if anyone has any medical experience, seeing that the only one that has any medical knowledge is having difficulty staying awake._ Shooting an angry glance towards Random and Strafe. _Try and be tactful, they are probably freaking out right about now._

Miguel will turn towards Screaming Eagle, never actually turning his back towards either Strafe or Random.

_So did you finally catch a clue and figure out we aren't terrorists or isn't your paycheck big enough to watch innocent people getting gunned down? Oh yea, that reminds me._ 

snapping his fingers and motioning towards the two mercs.

_Sandstone is hurt, she was alive the last time I saw her and she should be ok in the long run but good luck getting her away from Tryroc._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

Sam, her head finally clearing up, looks up at Miguel as he speaks to her.  She says nothing, but looks back at Strafe and Random, giving them a dirty look before running off into the house.

Random's copy sighs as Tyrone retreats with Sandstone's body.  Meanwhile, Random, back out front, tells Strafe, "He's right, Tyroc has Sandstone, she looks to be unconscious.  He doesn't want to give her up."

Strafe growls.  "Tyroc, you dumbass!" he shouts.  "Bad enough we're leavin' without you, I'll be damned if we're leavin' without her, though!  Get her out here, now!"  To Random, he adds, "If he doesn't comply..."  Random nods.

Random's copy comes around the side of the building.  "I suggest you do as he says," he tells Tyroc.

Screaming Eagle tells Miguel, "It's not up to me to decide what you are or aren't.  I am offering to help your friends, though.  We have medical supplies at the aerodyne, and I can try and stabalize their condition, but they'll need to get to a hospital, and we can get them to one, fast.  But I can't help them unless you all come with us."


----------



## Calinon (Oct 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Strafe growls. "Tyroc, you dumbass!" he shouts. "Bad enough we're leavin' without you, I'll be damned if we're leavin' without her, though! Get her out here, now!" To Random, he adds, "If he doesn't comply..." Random nods.
> 
> Random's copy comes around the side of the building.  "I suggest you do as he says," he tells Tyroc.



*"Yah, god forbid I don't and you try to kill me.  Oh wait, that already happened,"* he says coldly.  *"If you want her, you might want to go play catch,"* he says, floating her over towards the hammock while moving backwards.  *"It'd be a cryin' shame if I missed the net."*

 He drops her a few feet at a time to make his point, and once Random moves off, lets her down to a few feet above the hammock and goes around the front of the house, losing sight of them and causing Sandstone to fall into the hammock.

 As he comes around the corner, his force field continues to flicker about him and when he sees that all the attackers are still there, reaches into his pocket and palms the SUV keys. * "Ah man.  Good to see this situation has improved loads,"* he mutters to himself.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 4, 2003)

Miguel watches Sandstone fall into the hammack.

_There's your teammate, get her and go. I am assuming that this isn't the last that we will see of you or the rest of your mercs Strafe, so when she wakes up give her a kiss from me and tell her the next time I see her I will finish what I started._

Miguel will ready himself in case the 2 mercs decide to attack.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

"You better believe we'll meet again," Strafe says, as Random's double picks up Sandstone from the hammock with a grunt.  "You cost me a lot of money.  That's not something I'll forgot real quick.  And Annie don't much like gettin' hurt, I'm sure she'll be lookin' forward to seeing you again, too."  He motions to the the Randoms.  "Let's go.  They're all yours, babe.  Have fun," he says to Screaming Eagle as they leave back behind the house, where they came from.

Screaming Eagle watches as they leave, but doesn't drop her guard when they do.  She looks at Miguel and then Tyroc.  "So, are you going to come with us or let your friends die?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle watches as they leave, but doesn't drop her guard when they do. She looks at Miguel and then Tyroc. "So, are you going to come with us or let your friends die?"



* "Yo, Angel, what makes you think they're friends?"* Tyroc says testily.  *"I know a bit about 'em 'cause we were stuck in cells beneath that goverment hell-hole base in the mountains and we helped each other get out and away from MacDermott.  That's it.  Before then, I aint never seen these people before,"* he says, moving sideways towards the SUV, keeping his eye on Eagle and keeping his force field up.

* "I aint gonna be experimented on ever again, not for nobody.  I aint a freakin' guinea pig.  MacDermott or whoever the heck's in charge already tanked my rep with that news crap, so tell me what I gots to lose by refusin' to go back.  I can't believe I helped vote this government in if this is how they treat elites.  Can't believe you are in on all this either, but today has been full of unpleasant surprises.

  "You comin' Miguel, or you wanna go with the winged wonder there?"*  he says as he slowly moves towards the SUV.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

"Okay, okay, hold on." Screaming Eagle says, shaking her head.  "You say you've been held captive by the government and experimented on?  I find that hard to believe.  How do I know this isn't some story you people concocted?"  She glares, adding, "And stay away from the vehicle, or I'll make sure there's nothing left of it for you to drive."

Kiro and Minotaur come running in from the field and see the carnage the battle has wrought.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Okay, okay, hold on." Screaming Eagle says, shaking her head. "You say you've been held captive by the government and experimented on? I find that hard to believe. How do I know this isn't some story you people concocted?" She glares, adding, "And stay away from the vehicle, or I'll make sure there's nothing left of it for you to drive."
> 
> Kiro and Minotaur come running in from the field and see the carnage the battle has wrought.



*"Sure, blow up some more of these nice people's property,"* he says, but stops moving towards the SUV.  *"Check the necks, Angel,"* he says, pointing at the three injured people and pulling a small square chip from his pocket.  *"Each of us had these little chips in our skulls. Howd ya think they knew where we were so easily. Terrorists don't wear devices to let their enemies track them."*

  He looks over by the house.  *"When Strafe showed up he dropped that,"* he says, pointing at the small device Strafe dropped by the house, *"and complained that we already took out the implants.*

*"There's lots of little bits of proof around here, but if you really want to find out, go to the base we escaped from. Not even the government can destroy a facility that size this quickly. Mind you, do that on your own; I aint goin' anywhere near that place."*


----------



## Mimic (Oct 4, 2003)

_He's telling the truth ya'know. How do you think you found us so quickly? Do we look or even remotely act like terrorists?_ 

Miguel asks Screaming Eagle with a sigh.

_Did you even go the the facility? Did you look at the evidence yourself or did you get your orders and follow them without question? Did you wonder why the bridge was destroyed when they had helicopters and all we had was a SUV?_


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

Screaming Eagle sighs.  "You needn't be so condescending.  But no, we don't have the liberty or time to make sure everything our superiors tell us is on the level, especially when we're told terrorists are on the loose in the country."

She looks down at Sarah and shakes her head. "Unbelievable," she mutters, tapping her AF crest once more.  "Devil, how's Berrett doing?"

"Not good," she hears in her earpiece.  "Looks like he's got a badly broken leg and maybe a broken collarbone, plus he has a large contusion under his left arm from the guy's horn.  I'm taking him to the aerodyne.  You okay over there?"

"Yes, but I just found out we've been played like an accordian," she says in response.

"You believe that story these guys are saying, about being experimented on?"

"Yeah, it's beginning to make sense now.  Strafe mentioned he was working for BioGen.  Jeffries lied to me.  Or, more likely, someone lied to him.  Fly around to pick us up, I don't want to move these people any more than we have to," Eagle says before turning the comm off.

"That is, if you're coming with us.  You guys are hurt, too, you should get looked at.  We'll take you to a hospital in Denver, what you do from there is up to you.  I'll talk to my superiors about investigating the situation further in order to get the charges on you dropped, which, if you're being truthful, shouldn't be a problem.  Until such time, however, you'll be under police custody.  Your best bet is to go along with it unless you want real resisting arrest charges, which I suppose I could charge you with now, but from what I can see this was all Evolution's fault, not yours."  Eagle kneels down to look more closely at Sarah's injuries before moving on to Aaron and Jaya.  "Sound reasonable?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle sighs. "You needn't be so condescending. But no, we don't have the liberty or time to make sure everything our superiors tell us is on the level, especially when we're told terrorists are on the loose in the country."
> 
> She looks down at Sarah and shakes her head. "Unbelievable," she mutters, tapping her AF crest once more. "Devil, how's Berrett doing?"
> 
> ...



*  "Oh boy, police custody.  This aughta be great for what's left of my rep,"* Tyrone says, rubbing his shoulder which is still oozing blood. He brings flat force barriers up from beneath Sarah, Aaron and Jaya as he hears the Aerodyne starting up. *"What the hell is it with white people and accordians anyway?"*

Being tired nearly causes him to lose focus.  _*Concentrate, man, concentrate.* _As he concentrates on lifting the injured people a foot or so off the ground, he casually remarks to Eagle, *"You're bleeding too, Angel, in case you didn't notice."*  He struggles inwardly to maintain his control over the energy barriers.  *Shut up and focus.*


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *  "Oh boy, police custody.  This aughta be great for what's left of my rep,"* Tyrone says, rubbing his shoulder which is still oozing blood. He brings flat force barriers up from beneath Sarah, Aaron and Jaya as he hears the Aerodyne starting up. *"What the hell is it with white people and accordians anyway?"*
> 
> Being tired nearly causes him to lose focus.  _*Concentrate, man, concentrate.* _As he concentrates on lifting the injured people a foot or so off the ground, he casually remarks to Eagle, *"You're bleeding too, Angel, in case you didn't notice."*  He struggles inwardly to maintain his control over the energy barriers.  *Shut up and focus.*




"I'm fine.  And my name is not Angel," she says curtly.  "Is everybody here?" she says, looking around. "Where is Samantha?" she says looking ot the house.

She looks at Steven, "Sorry about the damage, sir.  I hope your folks are insured.  It wasn't American Freedom's intention to cause any collateral damage."

"Well, take care of Jaya," Steven says, "and give me your signature, we'll call it even."  He smiles, holding a pen and pad to her.

She smiles, signing the pad, "I'm sure your parents wouldn't agree with that.  Would go find the catgirl for us?  Tell her we have all the supplies we need."

Steven takes the pad back and runs for the house, but stops and throws the pen and pad to Tyroc.  "Hey, will you guys sign it, too?  That would be cool!" he says before running into the house.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I'm fine. And my name is not Angel," she says curtly. "Is everybody here?" she says, looking around. "Where is Samantha?" she says looking ot the house.
> 
> She looks at Steven, "Sorry about the damage, sir. I hope your folks are insured. It wasn't American Freedom's intention to cause any collateral damage."
> 
> ...



 Tyroc tries to catch the pad but misses badly, and it lands on the ground. He struggles to sustain his powers as he says quietly to himself, "Damn, is that guy nuts? People half dead on the ground and he's autograph hunting? She gives one smile and everything is just fine? It'd take a freakin' act of god for me to do half as much damage control on my rep, and she bitches about being called Angel. Better than the other names I was thinking of using."  Finally he sighs and just sets everyone back down.  "Screw it, I'm too tired."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 4, 2003)

_Police custody? No way, not a chance. I have been in too many "police custodies" that ended in me meeting the but end of a police baton._ 

Miguel states flatly, standing straighter and crossing his arms across his chest. he will stare at Screaming Eagle for a moment and then a slight grin will cross his face.

_I'll tell you what, Strafe called you a girl scout and I have heard that your word can be trusted, so here's a deal we can all live with. We will go to Denver so our friends can get patched up and tell you everything we know and what happened to us without fighting or resisting so this_ 

Miguel gestures around pointing out the destruction around them 

_doesn't happen again. in return we are in your custody, yours and yours alone. No cops, no feds and definately no Biogen agents. No one but you and your AF buddies are allowed to be around us. We see one cop, or anyone even looks at us funny and we are out of there._

Miguel will take a step closer and stare into Screaming Eagles eyes, lowering his voice

_And I swear if you double cross us, I will hunt you down and cut a pound of flesh from you. No matter how long it takes._

Miguel will take a step back.

_Is it a deal?_


----------



## Agamon (Oct 5, 2003)

Screaming Eagle glares at Miguel.  "You are hardly in a position to dicate terms, let alone throw around idle threats, mister.  And I certainly don't appreciate your implication that we would even consider going back on our word.  I thought Strafe was a fool, but even he knows better than that."  she says as the aerodyne aproaches overhead.  "But if that's all it'll take to stop you from making a scene, then fine.  Barring a situation that requires us to be elsewhere, we'll remain at the hospital.  Though I doubt any policemen assigned to watch over you would beat you, especially in a public hospital, when one of you is an officer and any one of you could more than likely give back what you got tenfold."

She looks to Tyroc sternly.  "We're all tired and hurt.  If you can't help your...associates into the aerodyne, at least haul your own sorry butt up there."  The aerodyne hovers 20' off the ground and the side hatch opens.

Steven comes running out of the house.  "She's gone."

Eagle looks back at him as she picks up Jaya off the ground.  "What?"

"The catgirl.  My mom said she came into the house and ran right out the back door really fast," he says running up to her.

Screaming Eagle frowns and looks as though she'll set Jaya back down.  But she stops, and thinks a moment, and shakes her head.  "Dammit.  I can't waste time trying to find her.  Leave her then.  Let's go."  

She launches herself into the air and flies up into the aerodyne with Jaya as Jersey Devil lowers a rope ladder for those that can't reach the aerodyne themselves.  He then flies down himself to pick up Sarah.  "Whoa, Strafe really did a number to this place.  Someone else got the kid, or do I have to come back?" he says, as he flies back up to the aerodyne.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 5, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks to Tyroc sternly. "We're all tired and hurt. If you can't help your...associates into the aerodyne, at least haul your own sorry butt up there." The aerodyne hovers 20' off the ground and the side hatch opens.
> 
> Steven comes running out of the house.  "She's gone."
> 
> ...



*"At least someone had the sense to run,"* Tyrone says to Miguel as he lifts off the ground and makes Aaron's body do the same.  *"She keeps barkin' orders, I ... I ... hell, I don't know.  You good to climb or you need a lift too?"*

POWERS:  If Miguel is fine climbing he can climb up, if not, I'll use extra effort to grant AoE flight, not bothering to worry about fatigue.  If Minotaur and Kiro were also with us there, since they were running back to the house, I'll AoE flight them too.

 Entering the Aerodyne, Tyroc lets Aaron down wherever they are putting the injured.  Once the others are in and the door closed, he sits down wherever there's a chair.  *"I'd give real money for just a day of no needles, no drugs, no dunking in a saline tank, no electrical jolts and nobody tryin' to kill us, know what I mean?"*

 He sits back and tries to calm down, the sudden loss of adreniline making his recent supper sit uneasily in his stomach.  His throbbing shoulder reminding him of the others, he looks over at the wounded, only adding to his emotional and physical turmoils of the days events, both types evident in his posture and in the emotions on his face.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 5, 2003)

Kiro grabs the ropeladder and climbs intop the aeropdyne, he keeps a close eye on the Af members but takes the time to turn to Aaron and comment, "Quite the eventful day, wouldn't you agree?  Not everyday you get to meet a 'Super-Hero'!"  he adds with a smirk


----------



## Elementor (Oct 5, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Kiro grabs the ropeladder and climbs intop the aeropdyne, he keeps a close eye on the Af members but takes the time to turn to Aaron and comment, "Quite the eventful day, wouldn't you agree?  Not everyday you get to meet a 'Super-Hero'!"  he adds with a smirk




Blood trickles from Aaron's left nostril and mouth in reply....


----------



## Mimic (Oct 5, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle glares at Miguel.  "You are hardly in a position to dicate terms, let alone throw around idle threats, mister."




Miguel glares back at Screaming Eagle _"I am in the perfect position, I got nothing left to lose and that wasn't an idle threat."_



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> And I certainly don't appreciate your implication that we would even consider going back on our word.  I thought Strafe was a fool, but even he knows better than that."  she says as the aerodyne aproaches overhead.  "But if that's all it'll take to stop you from making a scene, then fine.  Barring a situation that requires us to be elsewhere, we'll remain at the hospital.




Miguel lets out a short laugh _"Yea right, I'm supposed to believe you because you say so but you have stuck to your word so far so I will go along with it for now._



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "At least someone had the sense to run," Tyrone says to Miguel as he lifts off the ground and makes Aaron's body do the same. "She keeps barkin' orders, I ... I ... hell, I don't know. You good to climb or you need a lift too?"




_"It was stupid plain and simple, you don't bail on your posse."_ Miguel barks back to Tyrone."  With a sigh Miguel shifts back to his own form. _"Sorry hombre, it's been a long day. I'm can climb thanks."_

Once everyone is on the aeropdyne Miguel will look around to make sure everyone is there. _"No matter how trustworthy these guys my seem I don't think we should be split up, no one goes off alone. someone will always stay awake and stand guard. Or am i just be paranoid?"_


----------



## Calinon (Oct 6, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"It was stupid plain and simple, you don't bail on your posse."_ Miguel barks back to Tyrone."  With a sigh Miguel shifts back to his own form. _"Sorry hombre, it's been a long day. I'm can climb thanks."_
> 
> Once everyone is on the aeropdyne Miguel will look around to make sure everyone is there. _"No matter how trustworthy these guys my seem I don't think we should be split up, no one goes off alone. someone will always stay awake and stand guard. Or am i just be paranoid?"_



*"Ya, you are."*

*I should have bailed the moment everyone decided to run off and attack AF,* Tyrone thinks to himself.  _*I knew this would end up bad.  I can't believe how foolish they are; it's like they never even considered running, like somehow they would stand a chance against AF, even without that merc group.  They wouldn't last a week doing what I normally do in New York.  I'm only alive because I know when to run.
*
_Tyrone shakes his head slightly and tries to think of anything other than his soon-to-be happening arrest.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 6, 2003)

Kiro's eyes widen slightly as he notes Aaron's condition, he wipes the smirk off his face and stares at the floor, cursing himself for a fool for the second time in almost as many hours...


----------

